# Velvet`s Heavenly Set Bakery



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2008)

**

 
* - Please turn off sig before posting*

* - Please give me good stock to work with or your request will be rejected*

* - Wait 1-2 days for your request to be done [i got school and life to deal with also] if it isnt done witin 2 days send me a reminder vm*

* - Please always credit [ rep too if ya want ^^]*

* - Please give me a detailed info about what exactly you want , posts like " make me a set" without stock or info will be rejected*

* - Please dont spam in the shop and if you have any questions about the brushes i use and such or anything like that PM me*

* - Please wait atleast 24 hours before requesting another set after we already finished the one requested before*

*- PLEASE USE ALL OF THE TEMPLATE FOR REQUESTING OR YOUR REQUEST WILL BE REJECTED




requested : avi / sig / animated avi or sig / banner and so on

Size : the size you want

Stock : use spoiler tags and good stock

Effects : with or without

Border : what kind [ dotted , solid , round or etc. ] ->**Other : transed or not



- transparencies

- avi + sig

- only avi / only sig

- animated avi / sig [ not gif ]

- gif avi/sig

- banners





*
*Spoiler*: _ Avatars_ 












*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 













*Spoiler*: _Gif Avi/Sig`s_ 











*Spoiler*: _Animated sig/avi & transparencie_ 








~~~

from: 
to: 


​


----------



## Stella Loussier (Oct 24, 2008)

_*ONLY DOING AVI'S FOR NOW*_
will post examples when I have free time​


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2008)

_*Other Workers:


~ Kagura ~
*_ 
​


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll help you with renders, if you want.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2008)

*awesome ! *


----------



## Sharada (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, here's a simple job interview:
I do transparenties, borders, resizing, effects and (a little) coloring.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2008)

*hmmmmm.....okey  you are in





I DONT NEED MORE WORKERS FOR NOW ! *


----------



## Fin (Oct 24, 2008)

Work your magic with this.


*Spoiler*: __ 




He so little and fluffy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2008)

Fin said:


> Work your magic with this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*i take this ! 



Sharada and Fin turn off your sigs *


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2008)

*  hehe its good to start with something easy

here ya go Fin ....and next time say what you want :sweat ok


*


----------



## Fin (Oct 24, 2008)

awwwwwh thats awesome.

Can you make an avi wif it toooo?


----------



## Snowy (Oct 24, 2008)

red lol i found out how to use gradients i know lol im not so helpless with PS anymore i used to stink


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2008)

> awwwwwh thats awesome.
> 
> Can you make an avi wif it toooo?



*avi size ?*


----------



## Fin (Oct 24, 2008)

120x120


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2008)

*is this good ? *


----------



## Fin (Oct 24, 2008)

yeeeeee yes       !


----------



## Sharada (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn, Photoshop crashed on me.
I had to start over 

Here's the ugliest thing I think ever done


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 24, 2008)

Seinor sized Set Avy of Satoshi*the blue haired one* i want it transpearent i want to keep the feathers and such and Daisuke in the set


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck with you shop,Angel!


----------



## Sharada (Oct 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Zenpachi_ 







If you don't like it, don't take it


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2008)

*Sha-chan maybe you could resize the sig a lil 

EDIT :  ah good you resized it *


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

Good luck on your shop, love


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2008)

*thank you Hisa pek*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 25, 2008)

ill use that set after the one im using right now


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 25, 2008)

Seriously, stop the spamming.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 25, 2008)

hey, so you opened a shop :]

good luck with it btw :3


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2008)

*thank you Yuki-sama *


----------



## Wonder-fan (Oct 26, 2008)

i want this for an avatar picture the biggest i can


and i want this for a large pic
Link removed

but like a rectangle and stuff
 thanks!!!


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, I'll do this.

But turn your sig off.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2008)

* Sha-chan sig off plz 

and dont steal others work *


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 26, 2008)

Nvm, if work is going to be stolen then I don't really want to work here.

Kthxbai.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2008)

* .....great...just great...*


----------



## Sharada (Oct 26, 2008)

Amaretty, I love ya and all but I don't think I can handle working in a shop.
I resign D:

Good luck finding new workers, OK?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2008)

* ok...i guess i can work alone *

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Spoiler*: _Wonder-fan  _ 








*hope you like
credit and rep*


----------



## Sima (Oct 26, 2008)

Angel San

can you make me a set out of this? please


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2008)

*<----- Wonder-fan for your set look on the previous page*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Spoiler*: _Simari-chan_ 










*hope you like  dont forget credits*


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey there Angel 

Can you make a transparent set for me? 

Stock:


Avatar 
Size :150x150 
Border : 2px black

Signature
Size : resize it to fit my signature
Border : None

Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Takumi_ 










*i hope this is ok *
*dont forget credits *


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2008)

Amaretty said:


> *Spoiler*: _Takumi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing,Angel pek

I'll use it after my current one


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2008)

*im glad you like  come agen *


----------



## Kuro (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello there Amaretty, found the link to your shop and decided to come. 
If you want I can help you with transparencies. 
I think that at the moment I only have one expample of my work but if you want more I will make some.

Edit: Almost forgot, maybe in the future I will be able to help you with gifs, I still need to practice more on that.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2008)

*hmm your really good  i would love if you help me with the shop since im all alone

and  gif maker would be lovely  since i donno how to make them ( only funny drawn animations )*


----------



## BloodReaper (Oct 29, 2008)

*Hey dear. Halloween on its way and I'd like a new set. Normally I just make one myelf but there not that good.  So I thought if I want it special, why not let you my dear give it your special touch. 

This pic has a good background I want for Halloween. But please give it the sacriest dark red boarder you got. Please make an avi with its face with a dark red boarder also. Size will be as big as it can get please. *


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2008)

*lol thats scary  anyway here* *its kinda dark :sweat*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*and dont forget credits  *


----------



## BloodReaper (Oct 29, 2008)

*Thank you!  You know I like them dark. *


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2008)

*glad you like *


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I work here?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2008)

*yes you can   *


----------



## Sima (Oct 29, 2008)

Angel~Chan~~

can you make me a new set?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2008)

I can make it if you want. 

Would you like it transparent?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2008)

*hmmm that could be hard to render 

but Death can make a nice border and avi out of it*


----------



## Sima (Oct 29, 2008)

Well if Death Kun wants to do it, he can


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Sima (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2008)

*credits to Death 

come agen pek*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 31, 2008)

lol hard to render my ass

advice for you nubz, brighten it before you render, then render, then lower the brightness

then save and host :3


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2008)

*okey  thnx Hisa-chan*


----------



## Totitos (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2008)

*here  i hope you like....and if you want it sig size i can resize it*
​


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2008)

@Amaretty, can you make a sig for me?


----------



## Totitos (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks fuckawesomeyeaaah

Please! as big as posible but not passing the size sig limit.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2008)

> @Amaretty, can you make a sig for me?



*sure just gimme a pic or tell me what kind of pic you want*



> Looks fuckawesomeyeaaah
> 
> Please! as big as posible but not passing the size sig limit.



*is this ok or maybe smaller ?*


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2008)

Could you make a bigger version of this, with a fancy borderline to boot? ^



And could you make me an avatar of this one, with only his face? ^


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi could I have a transparent of this please?



Thanks, Uzu-Chan.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2008)

** battlerek -- ok but sig off
*



> I take this one ok



*  ok*


----------



## Totitos (Nov 2, 2008)

Perfect!

thanks Angel


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2008)

> Perfect!
> 
> thanks Angel



*no prob  dont forget credits pek and come agen*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Woken


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2008)

** battlerek -   here ya go
Spoiler:  









* Uzu-chan --- sig off plz*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

oops sorry


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Could I have all the white Removed please 

Sorry to be a pain


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

No thats perfect. I shall use later on . 

Rep for you


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2008)

*rep and credit to Woken *


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

When I use it I will ^^


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2008)

*okey ^^

come agen *


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2008)

Dont worry I will


----------



## Stephen (Nov 4, 2008)

A Avy with a border and a sig with a border as well


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2008)

*sure bro 

will do after school pek*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Spoiler*: __ 









*i hope this is good *


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2008)

Amaretty said:


> ** battlerek -   here ya go
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



w00t! Thanks Amaretty!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2008)

*no prob  dont forget to credit and come agen*


----------



## Sen (Nov 4, 2008)

Render this image for me and resize for a sig please? 

After Obama hopefully wins, I'll need a new set for later this week. 



Also, I noticed *.:Woken:.* seems to work here (or it says on the front page), but I do NOT want him to complete my request.  Not that Bismarck would help me and my "weird" tastes, but I wouldn't want to be "demanding."


----------



## Shigeru (Nov 4, 2008)

I found your request shop! 

I'm gonna need a new set after Obama wins; I heard you're good at transparencies. 
So could you do a transparency and ava set? Resize for sig and 125x125 ava please. 



EDIT: Oh, I saw that there's another worker here...I don't see any examples of his work though, so I do NOT want him to do it...I've only heard good things about Angel's set-making.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2008)

*omg wtf ...this will be hard -.-'

i`ll try my best*



> Also, I noticed .:Woken:. seems to work here (or it says on the front page), but I do NOT want him to complete my request. Not that Bismarck would help me and my "weird" tastes, but I wouldn't want to be "demanding."



*:sweat eh well ok*


----------



## Sen (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't worry, Bismarck (that's Woken's real name, he enjoys when people call him that ) will understand.   He knows I love him though. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2008)

**cough* well   i`ll try my best.... ahehehe*


----------



## Stephen (Nov 5, 2008)

Amaretty said:


> *sure bro
> 
> will do after school pek*
> 
> ...



It's fantastic sis


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2008)

*Sen i tryed my best  i donno if its good  *


*Spoiler*: __ 










*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

KW im sorry but i couldnt do your request  the background is something i never dealed with before
 you can go to Red`s shop*


----------



## Sen (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks.  

I will both rep (once I'm off limit) and credit when I use it.  I'm not planning on using it until about next week (when I'm off my OBAMA IS THE FUCKING PRESIDENT ), I didn't realize you could get it done so quickly.  

Also, I actually only wanted the sig, so I hope it's okay that I don't use the avy (since someone made me one already).  Thanks~


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2008)

*im glad you like it  and its ok ^^ i always make avi`s too hehe *


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2008)

> I can do Kiba_Wolf's request, in case he makes up his mind and let's me do it



*i couldnt do it so you try *


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2008)

*okey i`ll ask KW and pm you *


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 5, 2008)

can i get a transparency please Amaretty if its not too too much trouble

ive tried myself but I fuked upp


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2008)

* Espada_Uno  if you want it resized and an avi just say *


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 6, 2008)

kay then can you resize it (anysize thts suitable) and make an avi please??


----------



## Velvet (Nov 6, 2008)

*ah Woken took care of it 

rep and credit to him*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 6, 2008)

*ahaha i deleted my post  no worry



*Espada_Uno - sig off plz *


----------



## Velvet (Nov 6, 2008)

*mine was the same as your <3 and i didnt wanna take your credit *


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2008)

I need you to make a slightly smaller version of this for my sig, Amaretty.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 7, 2008)

* here ( rep and credit) *


*Spoiler*: __ 





*or*



*or*


----------



## Euraj (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd like to work here, to add some new flava to your shop, Amaretty. 

Some past sets I have made. 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Nov 7, 2008)

*welcome 

good good now turn off your sig *


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 8, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Avys.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Thnx a lot +reps


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 8, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Uno*
> Different sig sizes. Avy see next post.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thx a lot 

really good


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2008)

*turn off sig *


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 8, 2008)

Amaretty said:


> *turn off sig *



sorry


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2008)

*turn sig off agen *


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 8, 2008)

Amaretty said:


> *turn sig off agen *



Im sorry


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2008)

*thats better and dont forget it *


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 9, 2008)

i wont

 ive got a better memory than an elephant


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2008)

Amaretty said:


> * here ( rep and credit) *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you. The reps shall come once I had spread enough reps to other people.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2008)

* okey 

come agen *


----------



## Kuro (Nov 9, 2008)

Amaretty said:


> *hmm your really good  i would love if you help me with the shop since im all alone
> 
> and  gif maker would be lovely  since i donno how to make them ( only funny drawn animations )*



I apologize for taking so long to reply, got some problems with my internet. 
Thanks for letting me work here, I will begin helping you next week.
And I will continue working on gifs, to be able to help you  in the future.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2008)

*its okey dark  *


----------



## Cooli (Nov 9, 2008)

Uno forgot to turn off his sig again


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2008)

*i`ll forgive him this time*


----------



## Kameil (Nov 9, 2008)

Just make this into a avy please. 150x150 

k thnx


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2008)

*here...i hope this is good*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 11, 2008)

*Im going to be gone for a week !!!

for the request plz post and message to one of my partners !!!*


----------



## Kuro (Nov 11, 2008)

Will be waiting for your return, Amaretty.

Well, I will be around, so I can take the transparencies requests.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2008)

*well the shop will work agen soon
my comp broke and will be fixed in 2 days !*


----------



## Kuro (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm now here, so I can help while you're back.


----------



## Athena Citra (Nov 19, 2008)

Kuro said:


> I'm now here, so I can help while you're back.


Do this for me.  Eliminate the atrocious background. Use the eye droppoer tool and pick the skin color from the Ashe on the left and use the color change tool to the color the Ashe on the left all one color. Leave the pic on the right as it is. If the second part of my request is too difficult, then a simple render would be sufficient. Viel Gluck.


----------



## Kuro (Nov 19, 2008)

Athena Citra said:


> Do this for me.  Eliminate the atrocious background. Use the eye droppoer tool and pick the skin color from the Ashe on the left and use the color change tool to the color the Ashe on the left all one color. Leave the pic on the right as it is. If the second part of my request is too difficult, then a simple render would be sufficient. Viel Gluck.



Ok, I will try to do it, but I will begin until Friday, since I'm kinda busy with exams.

Edit: Forget it, already tried, but I don't know if this is what you wanted.
It was rather a quick try so if there is anything wrong just tell me and I'll work on it.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Athena Citra (Nov 20, 2008)

Kuro said:


> Ok, I will try to do it, but I will begin until Friday, since I'm kinda busy with exams.
> 
> Edit: Forget it, already tried, but I don't know if this is what you wanted.
> It was rather a quick try so if there is anything wrong just tell me and I'll work on it.
> ...


That is precisely what I wanted. Well done, Kuro.


----------



## Kuro (Nov 20, 2008)

Athena Citra said:


> That is precisely what I wanted. Well done, Kuro.



I'm glad it came out the way you wanted. 
Come back any time you want, Athena.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 20, 2008)

When did this shop open ? 

I'll make a request later .


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2008)

*well seems like my comp is boken really bad and will take few weeks to fix...i`ll come on to chek on things

~bye*


----------



## Kuro (Nov 21, 2008)

That sucks, Amaretty.

But well, I'll try to help while you come back.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _

Amareti my future Wife and current Pervy Slave Owner!! 
Will you do me the honor of this making me a sing and 
avatar with this pic I want to see what you can do!! And 
make it to youre own style I just want to see youre style?
Tho i would prefer if youre could make it a transparency

_ 






*Spoiler*: _

Specification?s:

I want an Avatar maid for a Senior Member who am I!! 
So 


Avatar: 150x150 
And a sign that is as big as you want be creative I want to see youre style!! _


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2008)

*1. im not gona be your wife 

2. you`ll have to wait atleast 2 weeks till my comp is fixed  sowwy*


----------



## IceColdBeer (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey can someone make me an avatar and sig out of these please?

Avatar :



Sig:


----------



## Velvet (Dec 23, 2008)

*well im back and ready for work

Ice you`ll get your set by tonight*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*IceColdBeer :*





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Musashi :*


----------



## Soldier (Dec 24, 2008)

Angel~!
Couldja wouldja Trans this for me?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 With an 150x150 ava to match?

And I just want the 'Marry xmas, chibi's Ed and the sack-ything/stars.
YAY! Thanks <3


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2008)

*here ya go *


----------



## Soldier (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you~! +Rep'd+


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2008)

*thnx and come agen *


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 25, 2008)

*I'd like a set for the holidays dear. *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2008)

*here ya go 

rep+ credit *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 25, 2008)

*Thanks love! *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2008)

*no prob  come agen *


----------



## kidloco (Dec 26, 2008)

need new set


----------



## Velvet (Dec 26, 2008)

this 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*or *

*Spoiler*: __ 








*dont forget credit *


----------



## Sima (Dec 28, 2008)

I need a new set love~<3


----------



## Velvet (Dec 28, 2008)

*here you go loff 
i hopes you like it *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 28, 2008)

I need a new set.
I want my name on it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/9330/5z1i5g8he7.gif


----------



## Velvet (Dec 28, 2008)

*i hope this is good 

rep/credit*


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 28, 2008)

holy shit this is awesome big thanks


----------



## Velvet (Dec 28, 2008)

*im glad 

come agen *


----------



## Sima (Dec 29, 2008)

Velvet said:


> *here you go loff
> i hopes you like it *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 I love it Angel~girl<3

thanks so much.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2008)

*glad you like *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2008)

*oh okey  *


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok angel my dear, I would like a new Lebron James set. Although you should know who he is...this is he.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1Px-jPm_TU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2008)

*i hope you like it *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 29, 2008)

Like it? I freaking love it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2008)

*ok but turn off sig plz ><'*


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 29, 2008)

Velvet said:


> *ok but turn off sig plz ><'*




I dont understand. You have to explain that.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2008)

*Show your signature button *


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok I think I know what you meant.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2008)

*ok now turn off sig *


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh shit.. i went to my options page and clicked the dont show sigs botton..I guess that wasnt it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2008)

*edit ----> go advanced-----> show your sig----> save*


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok I turned off show signature.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2008)

*thank you *


----------



## Sima (Dec 30, 2008)

Angel~Chan

Avy:- I need a Head shot, 125x125

Sig:- just make it transparent and if you could put "Sima" on it it would be nice, I need it within junior limits.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2008)

*here you go sweety  if you want anything changed just tell me *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Dec 30, 2008)

Velvet said:


> *here you go sweety  if you want anything changed just tell me *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*I love it

thanks so much, love.*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2008)

*no prob *


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 31, 2008)

transperant senior sized set id like it to say Shingo Muramasa Squad 3 seat 3 any effects are apreciated


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2009)

*well :sweat that was...lil hard
 i tryed my best......hope you like it  ( if you want an avi too tell me  cuz you didnt ask )*


----------



## kidloco (Jan 1, 2009)

i want a new set neechan


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2009)

*here ya go nii-san  hope you like*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kidloco (Jan 1, 2009)

i like it, thanks neechan, very thanks


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2009)

*glad you like it *


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks velvet i need an avy too


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2009)

*here i hope its ok*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 1, 2009)

yes it is thanks


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2009)

*im glad  

come agen *


----------



## Kuro (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not busy anymore, so, I can help in this shop again


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2009)

*awesome    *


----------



## Kuro (Jan 2, 2009)

And since I'm still sleepy, I can't make me a set.
So, would you please make me one?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2009)

*sure  hope you like it

*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuro (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2009)

*no     prob *


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 2, 2009)

*New set pleae. *


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2009)

*okey  and here you go*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 2, 2009)

*Thank you. *


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Jan 2, 2009)

make me a set plox

avy:

sig:


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2009)

*well its already rendered so i cant do much about it but i`ll try*


*here *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Velvet (Jan 3, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Reety☆ (Jan 3, 2009)

Can I please get a transparent sig + avi


----------



## Velvet (Jan 4, 2009)

*there wasnt much to be rendered but i tryed  dont forget credits*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reety☆ (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Jan 5, 2009)

*no prob  *


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 5, 2009)

Can you use this to make my set?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 5, 2009)

* sorry i didnt make anything special ( i dont feel good today so i made it quik)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## seastone (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a request though it is a bit complicated. I would like a sig with 5 pictures in a certain order. I would like a correlation of the pictures to when the character was youngest to his present age. Just start with the first one on the left all the way right with the masked guy.

Pictures-



*Spoiler*: __ 




The Kid first





*Spoiler*: __ 




Then you put this one of the right of the kid. 






*Spoiler*: __ 




Then you put this one in on the right of the teen.






*Spoiler*: __ 




Then this one right of the the guy without the armor and headband. (sorry couldn't post the pic for some reason)






*Spoiler*: __ 




Then you use this one on the right of the guy with the armor. 


(sorry something was wrong with the other link)





The Color Scheme- I would like it to be a dark color black, dark blue or what ever you think will look good. You can improvise. 

Size- What ever size you see fit. As long as you can see who it is and they are not too close to each other, the size will be fine.

Text- Uchiha Madara in the corner will enough or if there is no room for text then you do not need to add any. 

Specifications- Like I said start with the first picture with the kid to the very right and end it with the guy with the mask. Kinda like a correlation. 

I know this sounds like a lot of work and if you are not up to it. I can request it somewhere else. 

But I would be grateful if you could do it.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2009)

*i can make it as a slideshow if you want*


----------



## kidloco (Jan 7, 2009)

can make a set of that neechan?, and if can can put them in a bedroom background? 

goin to disable my sign


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2009)

*here ...i hope its good Loco*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kidloco (Jan 7, 2009)

yes neechan, i like it
<3333333333


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2009)

*ah thats good

*


----------



## seastone (Jan 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i can make it as a slideshow if you want*



Though could you still make it a sig?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2009)

*i can try 

i`ll make the sig tomorow after school...if thats ok*


----------



## seastone (Jan 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i can try
> 
> i`ll make the sig tomorow after school...if thats ok*



As long as you try it is fine by me. 

If the sideshow is too much bother for you, you can do it without the sideshow if you want to.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2009)

*actualy doing the sig in a slideshow will be much easyer*


----------



## seastone (Jan 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *actualy doing the sig in a slideshow will be much easyer*



Fine then do it in a sideshow.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2009)

*okey 

will do*


----------



## Velvet (Jan 8, 2009)

*Dust i tryed something different...... i hope its ok*


----------



## seastone (Jan 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Dust i tryed something different...... i hope its ok*



 It is great. 

Great job.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 8, 2009)

* glad you like it*


----------



## Sima (Jan 8, 2009)

New Request love~<3


Avy:- 125x125, a head shot please~

Sig:- I just need a transparency, and maybe the Text "Sima" in a Purplish color if you could. I need it within junior limits.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 8, 2009)

*here sweety *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jan 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *here sweety *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Love it~<3

great job sweetheart.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 8, 2009)

* im glad*


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey there, im hoping you could make this for me 

avy:
*Spoiler*: __ 



If you could Give that a childish background fitting nears expression that would be awesome


 

Sig:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Again if you could do a similer thing to the avvy that would be fanatastic


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2009)

*sorry im so late :sweat had few probs

your request will be done tomorow*


----------



## Snowy (Jan 14, 2009)

You want any help here babe? 
I'm not that bad with photoshop


----------



## Velvet (Jan 15, 2009)

*if you could try Hao`s request 

:sweat im busy with HW *


----------



## Snowy (Jan 15, 2009)

Ill get started on it right away for you


----------



## Velvet (Jan 15, 2009)

*thank you hun *


----------



## Snowy (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Hao how big do you want the sig and avy to be?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 16, 2009)

*the avi should be 125x125

and the sig  a normal size*


----------



## Snowy (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope you like them, I tried something new lol. If you don't like anything, tell me and I'll redo them


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Jan 16, 2009)

There awesome, thank you very much


----------



## Velvet (Jan 16, 2009)

*awesome job snowy *


----------



## Blinus (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a taaall order...

I made a veeeery poor LOST banner depicting two characters rivalry, breaking about a hundred design rules.

This was the result


Awful, I know. I was gonna fix it myself but the layers all merged and I don't have times to start from scratch. 

So I'm asking for your help.  

If you could make a similar themed one that was actually good, unlike mine, without my mistakes, that would be pretty for a signature.

Here are some stock images.

Benjamin Linus


If you could crop out the character just off screen in the Ben close-up , that'd be good too, and maybe blur the ABC logo on the lower right of Ben's pic.

Charles Widmore


LOST Logo


The two characters facing away from each other in a 'different goals in mind' sort of motif, might be cool. Ben to the left, Widmore to the right.

I no longer want the 'VS' or the 'copyright by benjamin plante' on there. And the word LOST at the top can either be replaced by the stock image I provided, or just ignored completely, since LOST fans know that these two characters are from LOST. Whichever looks better from a design standpoint to you. 

Lastly, I'd like the character names and the text in the middle about their rivalry to now all be the same text, possibly with a stroke to each word. If possible, all the same color as well, that color being the color I used for the rivalry statement.

Let me know if Im asking to much, I don't want to push anyone too hard.

Thanks a million.


----------



## Snowy (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha you're best for this witch you can have this one


----------



## Blinus (Jan 16, 2009)

YAY! I was totally expecting a NO. My day is made. Thanx a ton, and you'll be credited for sure.


----------



## Snowy (Jan 17, 2009)

If Velvet doesn't get to it by tomorrow I'll take it over, and it's no problem.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2009)

*you take it

im not good with banners*


----------



## Snowy (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha ok I'll get started on it ASAP. It might take a little time though, I have to go to a party tonight and work in the morning, so it might not be in to tomorrow night. And now I'll stop spamming haha


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2009)

*ok take your time

i`ll add you to the front page *


----------



## Blinus (Jan 17, 2009)

Take your time you guys, it's hardly a matter of national security.


----------



## Blinus (Jan 18, 2009)

DOUBLE POST OH NO!

Is my monster of a request still on? Not trying to sound impatient, just clarifying. Also, can you PM me when it's done, so I don't have to go through all my subscribed threads because I forget which one is this one? :-D


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2009)

*no worry  im sure your request will be done by tonight

and i`ll Pm you when its done *


----------



## Blinus (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2009)

*seems like my comp broke agen  i donno when i`ll get it fixed*


----------



## Blinus (Jan 20, 2009)

Like I said in PM, don't worry about it. 

Snowy, be my savior!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2009)

*i hope i get it fixed soon...  sorry*


----------



## Blinus (Jan 20, 2009)

No apologies necessary.  Things happen.


----------



## Snowy (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry ben, this week has just been hard. You will have your banner by tonight


----------



## kidloco (Jan 20, 2009)

neeeeeeechaaaaaaaannnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowy (Jan 20, 2009)

Can you both please turn off your sigs  It's not my rule it's angel's haha. Thank you


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Can you both please turn off your sigs  It's not my rule it's angel's haha. Thank you



Turning off Alucard is Blasphemy


----------



## Snowy (Jan 20, 2009)

Haha i finished Ben's banner and sent it to him angel  I'm ready for the next one


----------



## Velvet (Jan 22, 2009)

*thnx snowy 

i`ll have my comp fixed by next week i hope *


----------



## Hentai (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello, i am co-worker here now.

if something is needed i can take care


----------



## Velvet (Jan 22, 2009)

*indeed  look after my shop meh partners*


----------



## Hentai (Jan 22, 2009)

We will.

Customers will be all pleased 


You can Add "Gifs" to the "What we do list"


----------



## Snowy (Jan 22, 2009)

Haha oh yea, you do gifs Kyu? Nice 
And you're in good hands angel, hurry and get you're comp fixed though. This is you're shop after all


----------



## Hentai (Jan 22, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Haha oh yea, you do gifs Kyu? Nice
> And you're in good hands angel, hurry and get you're comp fixed though. This is you're shop after all



Yes i do gifs.
it is pretty easy with the right stock and tools


----------



## Velvet (Jan 23, 2009)

*im trying snowy 

the guys from the net club are gona take a look at it*


----------



## Hentai (Jan 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *im trying snowy
> 
> the guys from the net club are gona take a look at it*



You can add "gifs"


----------



## Velvet (Jan 23, 2009)

*okey  okey   

*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 23, 2009)

i have a request for a transperant senior set

 add Text in a Bold yet Royal font **Sergei Draugnohv**


----------



## Hentai (Jan 23, 2009)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> i have a request for a transperant senior set
> 
> add Text in a Bold yet Royal font **Sergei Draugnohv**



Okay, i got this.
Give me a bit.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you.........


----------



## Hentai (Jan 23, 2009)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Thank you.........




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice job thanks


----------



## Hentai (Jan 23, 2009)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Nice job thanks, rep for you





You cant rep me at the moment.
In one week you can.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 23, 2009)

*my comp is fixed *


----------



## Hentai (Jan 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *my comp is fixed *



Great, then you can get back to work.


----------



## Snowy (Jan 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *my comp is fixed *



YAY what was wrong with it?
And good job Kyuubi.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 23, 2009)

Snowy said:


> YAY what was wrong with it?
> And good job Kyuubi.



*it needed to be reinstalled*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 2, 2009)

senior sized transperant set please


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 2, 2009)

Can i get these into a slideshow? 2 sec apart?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 3, 2009)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> senior sized transperant set please



*Spoiler*: __ 










JB the Jedi said:


> Can i get these into a slideshow? 2 sec apart?


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks again man


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay~ I gotta request.

Avy:- I need a border around it, and make it nice please~



Sig:- I need this transparent, and with in junior limits.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 3, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Okay~ I gotta request.
> 
> Avy:- I need a border around it, and make it nice please~
> 
> ...




I am sorry but someone else has to do the sig.
I was just making it when my laptop shut down because it was overheated. 
I know cant use it.


----------



## Sima (Feb 3, 2009)

Ahh, Okay, thanks for making the avy though~


I'll see if I can get someone else to do the sig, don't worry about it.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 3, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Ahh, Okay, thanks for making the avy though~
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get someone else to do the sig, don't worry about it.



Wait until snow or angel come here.


----------



## Snowy (Feb 3, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wait until snow or angel come here.



Angel has to do this sorry I cant save .png files


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 3, 2009)

Can make me a kinki set?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Angel has to do this sorry I cant save .png files


I will do it tomorrow then.


宮本Musashi said:


> Can make me a kinki set?


Stock?


----------



## kidloco (Feb 3, 2009)

where is neechan??????????


----------



## Hentai (Feb 3, 2009)

kidloco said:


> where is neechan??????????



Good Question


----------



## kidloco (Feb 3, 2009)

mhn, when was teh last time she come?

i miss her


----------



## Hentai (Feb 3, 2009)

kidloco said:


> mhn, when was teh last time she come?
> 
> i miss her



Not too long ago, but she has trouble with her PC recently so that might be the something.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 3, 2009)

She said she was gonna be gone for a while, I guess it's another trip.


----------



## Snowy (Feb 3, 2009)

kidloco said:


> mhn, when was teh last time she come?
> 
> i miss her





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Not too long ago, but she has trouble with her PC recently so that might be the something.





Red Sands said:


> She said she was gonna be gone for a while, I guess it's another trip.



Could you three please stop spaming  
And she didn't tell me anything about where she was going, I would figure she would at lease tell us something before she left..


----------



## kidloco (Feb 3, 2009)

i was NC soo dint know much anyway and beside i miss her, i need new set, but spam is good to eat


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thnx a lot, I'm gonna luv this one for a while. Reps coming up.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 4, 2009)

Ah my wife Velvet needs to be here she gets me.. She would do it with out a stock photo..


----------



## Hentai (Feb 4, 2009)

宮本Musashi said:


> Ah my wife Velvet needs to be here she gets me.. She would do it with out a stock photo..



Since i have no idea what exactly you want when you dont give me stock, you will have to wait for her then.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2009)

*gah sorry people  seems like i have a net problem :sweat gona be a while ...ehh *


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Simple request, please! 



I just want it resized to proper signature limits.

Thanks! <3


----------



## Hentai (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Simple request, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KK


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

*If it's to much just tell me, just wondering if it's possible. *

To Request
Stock: 
Both the middle guy and the girl together put on the left side of the sig -


Just his face with the gun on the right side - 


Background can be anything you guys want. Just make it looks nice  Thanks guys. 
Type: Sig
Size: Regular size - Example - 

Text: My Sando *On the bottom if you can do so, not needed.* 
Other:


----------



## Snowy (Feb 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *If it's to much just tell me, just wondering if it's possible. *
> 
> To Request
> Stock:
> ...



I'll do this


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks so much


----------



## Velvet (Feb 5, 2009)

*snowy sig off 

and im back guys*


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

Snowy said:


> I'll do this



Hey don't mean to rush you or anything, just wondering if the sig is going ok?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Hey don't mean to rush you or anything, just wondering if the sig is going ok?



i will take on it if she doesnt replay anytime soon.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2009)

*i messaged her but no answer yet*


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2009)

Request for Velvet~Chan to do<3

Avys:- I need a head shot of both Ichigo and Orihime, Both need to be 125x125, and I need a black border around them.

Sig:- just make it transparent and with in junior limits please~



and also I need this in a junior size sig, I also need it transparent please~




Thanks in advance love<333


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Request for Velvet~Chan to do<3
> 
> Avys:- I need a head shot of both Ichigo and Orihime, Both need to be 125x125, and I need a black border around them.
> 
> ...



*im on it *


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2009)

*this good ?*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Feb 9, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *this good ?*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



perfect~<3

thanks Sweetie


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2009)

*no prob <3*


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> i will take on it if she doesnt replay anytime soon.



Alright thanks, and thank you velvet


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2009)

> Alright thanks, and thank you velvet



*sorry if its taking long

sometimes school is a big problem *


----------



## Snowy (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry I apologize crazymth I have been real busy, your sig is on the top of my list and I promise it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2009)

*im glad your ok  *


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

Snowy said:


> sorry I apologize crazymth I have been real busy, your sig is on the top of my list and I promise it will be worth the wait.



That's fine, thanks for working on it in the first place


----------



## Snowy (Feb 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> That's fine, thanks for working on it in the first place



Would you like an avatar with your request? If yes with what in it and what size would you like


----------



## Snowy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2009)

*awesome job snowy *


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you so much, looks great  And thanks velvet for the notice.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _This Shop is!!!_ 





Velvet said:


> *this good.....*





Sayu Yagami said:


> perfect~<3
> 
> thanks Sweetie





Velvet said:


> *no pro......*





crazymtf said:


> Alright thanks, and t........





Velvet said:


> *sorry if its taking long
> 
> sometimes school is a........*





Snowy said:


> sorry I apologize crazymth I have been real busy, your sig is on the top of my list and I promise it will be worth the wait.





Velvet said:


> *im glad you.... *





crazymtf said:


> That's fine, thanks for working on it in the first place





Snowy said:


> Would you like an avatar with your request? If yes with what in it and what size would you like





Snowy said:


> Hope you like it





Velvet said:


> *awesome job.....*





crazymtf said:


> Thank you so much, looks great.....








​


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2009)

*musashi 

1.sig off

2. dont spam*


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Feb 12, 2009)

Heya Angel chan  can you make kyuui chan sig only (shorten its size):


Than you  love you


----------



## Velvet (Feb 12, 2009)

*theres not much to do with it so here is something special for you *



*or just*



*i can add some text if ya want *


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Feb 12, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *theres not much to do with it so here is something special for you *



OMG  thi......this is awesome 

Angel chan thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you  this came out far better than I expacted 

sigsssssssss.........


----------



## Velvet (Feb 12, 2009)

*im glad you like *


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 12, 2009)

anyway I have alot of request but they are easy
I want all theese banners changed to size-842px ? 173px 
and there text to be changed or added to Anime United


----------



## Snowy (Feb 12, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> anyway I have alot of request but they are easy
> I want all theese banners changed to size-842px ? 173px
> and there text to be changed or added to Anime United



We don't work for other forums. If you ask again, in any shop, I'll report you.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 12, 2009)

*sorry Vegeta but Snowy is right 

we dont do requests for other forums*


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 12, 2009)

Ello

Pic
Avy: Size- 150x150 + regular black border
Sig: Size- slightly smaller, transparency + effects (in red & blue) if possible


----------



## Velvet (Feb 12, 2009)

*what kind of pic *


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 12, 2009)

My bad

[Crunchyroll] Tower of Druaga: Sword of Uruk - Episode 6 - (.h264)


----------



## Sima (Feb 12, 2009)

Request~

Avy:- I just need this pic turned into an avy, 125x125~, and a black border surrounding it



Sig:- I need it within *junior* limits, All I need done to that is make it transparent.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 12, 2009)

*imma do both tomorow  if its kay

goin now *


----------



## Euraj (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry for not working guys. I'll try to take care of some. 





Sayu Yagami said:


> Request~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Ello
> 
> Pic
> Avy: Size- 150x150 + regular black border
> Sig: Size- slightly smaller, transparency + effects (in red & blue) if possible





Shark Skin said:


> My bad
> 
> What happened with the ''Pavones''?



Can you give me a bigger stock image. It is so small...for quality reasons i would prefer a larger version.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright I'll see what I can find.

Ok this was the biggest one I could find


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright, thats a good size


----------



## Sima (Feb 13, 2009)

Euraj said:


> Sorry for not working guys. I'll try to take care of some.



Thankies~ Love it


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Teach (Feb 14, 2009)

Sup fellas, try and make my set hot. 



Will "pay" as soon as my seal wores off.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2009)

*working on it *


----------



## Kuro (Feb 15, 2009)

I need to help here more often


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2009)

*yes you do *


----------



## Kuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Next week I'll begin helping :3


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2009)

*okey Kuro  :3*

*@ h3h3h3 :  eh i tryed something  hope you like


Spoiler:  



 lighter 


darker



*


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2009)

Avy;- I just need a head shot, please make it transparent, *125x125*

Sig;- I need it to be transparent, and take the white border off of it and make it a bit smaller please.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2009)

*taking this one*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2009)

*trying something new , hope you like*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Feb 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *trying something new , hope you like*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Thats so cool, I love it,

Thanks Velvet~Chan


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2009)

*glad you like


@h3h3h3  your request is on the other page*


----------



## kidloco (Feb 15, 2009)

neechan i did something yesterday, i will send you when come home 

happy valentin day neechan <3333333


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2009)

*bro plz turn off your sig*


----------



## Hentai (Feb 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Ello
> 
> Pic
> Avy: Size- 150x150 + regular black border
> Sig: Size- slightly smaller, transparency + effects (in red & blue) if possible





Transparent version:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Teach (Feb 16, 2009)

Nicely done velvet, surprisngly nicely done.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2009)

*im glad you like *


*@ shark 

if you want it with effects i hope this is good*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Snowy (Feb 16, 2009)

All mine   .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and resized please


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd and resized please



*i take this

want an avi with it ?*


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2009)

Uhmm. Sure yes please Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2009)

*150x 150   or other size ?*


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 16, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *150x 150   or other size ?*



can you make me a kinky set that is 150x150avi and 500x550sing and has some girl on girl action in it..


----------



## Kuro (Feb 16, 2009)

I can find good girl on girl pics  so, Velvet if you need pics for Musashi's set I'll help you :3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *150x 150   or other size ?*



150x150


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 17, 2009)

Kuro said:


> I can find good girl on girl pics  so, Velvet if you need pics for Musashi's set I'll help you :3



i should make it a contest.....who ever finds me the best girl on girl anime action wins a yearly supply of awesome!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2009)

*k musashi i`ll do it

but first i`ll finish Whips request*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2009)

*Whips <3 i hope you like it...if you want it just clean tell me*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Whips <3 i hope you like it...if you want it just clean tell me*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thats beautiful but I dont wanna be ass or anything but... Could I just have a normal render of it without the background and stuff. I'll use both still though! This nice work wont go to waste pek


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2009)

*here  i just wanet to try out some brushes *


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## retro (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi! 

Can I get this in transparent form please!




And an avy with Sasuke's face with border Thanks!


----------



## Kuro (Feb 18, 2009)

^I'm taking that.


----------



## retro (Feb 18, 2009)

Kuro said:


> ^I'm taking that.



Oh Noez D: 

Don't do that.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2009)

*ok Kuro *


----------



## Snowy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope you like it 
-------
EDIT:
Fixed


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2009)

*snowy sig off*


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 18, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Whips <3 i hope you like it...if you want it just clean tell me*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2009)

*i`ll do it later then*


----------



## retro (Feb 18, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *ok Kuro *




 .


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2009)

*you want me to do it then ? :sweat*


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2009)

angels pic is better o.o


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2009)

*aw thnx cooli*


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2009)

If he doesnt change his mind i'll be more than happy to take it 

Can use it for one of my future themes


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2009)

*ok*

*if he doesnt want it you can have it*


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks                 .


----------



## Sima (Feb 18, 2009)

Avy;- I just need a head shot, 125x125

Siggie;- Make it transparent and add effects that you want, I don't like the affects that the person used in the original picture. I need it within Junior limits.


----------



## Kuro (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll let Velvet do it then .


----------



## retro (Feb 18, 2009)

Kuro said:


> I'll let Velvet do it then .



Oh, sorry I was confused. 

It doesn't matter who does it...


----------



## Kuro (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm off to sleep now so I won't be able to do it.


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Feb 18, 2009)

Can you make me a sig with that? Do whatever you think is best. 

oh and could you remove the borders from my current avy?



Thanks.


----------



## Snowy (Feb 18, 2009)

Sarutobi_Sasuke said:


> Can you make me a sig with that? Do whatever you think is best.
> 
> oh and could you remove the borders from my current avy?
> 
> ...



I'll take this sig request but I can't do the avy. I'm sure anyone here besides me can do he avy haha. Sorry. You'll have your sig in 2 days


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Feb 18, 2009)

sweet 

here is another version of my avy if it's easier to work with


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2009)

Could I has this Trans'd please


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2009)

* 
.Masami

.Whips

.Sayu 
*

*i take those*

*edit : done*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2009)

*1.Masami -  *

*2. Whips -  *
*3. Sayu - *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *2. Whips -  *



CUTE . Thank you pek


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Snowy (Feb 19, 2009)

Velv can you please do Sarutobi_Sasuke's avy my computer doesn't support .png files for some reason. I'm sorry. I can handle his sig though.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2009)

*k no prob snowykins*


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks loli


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2009)

*no prob pedobear *


----------



## Sima (Feb 19, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *3. Sayu - *
> *Spoiler*: __



Love it

thanks Velvet chan~


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2009)

*ah im glad you like it*


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 19, 2009)

Sig and avy please. Gimme the works I'd like a border on the avy also.

And if you don't mind whenever one of you do it can it be pm'd to me also, I may forget to come back.


----------



## retro (Feb 20, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *1.Masami -  *



OMG. I love it sooo much thanks your awesome


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2009)

*i`ll take it mike*



* no prob Masami*


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 20, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i`ll take it mike*
> 
> 
> 
> * no prob Masami*



where is mine...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2009)

*im working on it Musashi *


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 20, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *im working on it Musashi *



nice make it smexy


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2009)

*kay will do*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 20, 2009)

New  transparent senior sized set request

And for added text Can you put in a rough text *Still Green*
any other effects you can think of add em


----------



## Euraj (Feb 20, 2009)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> New  transparent senior sized set request
> 
> And for added text Can you put in a rough text *Still Green*
> any other effects you can think of add em


Did a little experimenting. Hope it's all right.
*Spoiler*: _Avatar_


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks i like the third siggy the best


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2009)

*good job Euraj*


----------



## Kuro (Feb 20, 2009)

I want a request


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2009)

*take Mike`s request*

*i have to finish Musashi`s*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 20, 2009)

ehh.... this shop has a similar name to mine's


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yuki-sama *


----------



## Kuro (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, I will do Mike`s.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2009)

*ok then  everyone is happy*


----------



## Kuro (Feb 20, 2009)

M.C.P.O. Mike-105 said:


> Sig and avy please. Gimme the works I'd like a border on the avy also.
> 
> And if you don't mind whenever one of you do it can it be pm'd to me also, I may forget to come back.


Here, will also  PM it to you .

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cooli (Feb 21, 2009)

Set please

Ava: 150x150

Sig: within Senior limits

Also, if possible, remove the text "arkaya"



-edit- went back to original


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*do you want it rendered or only the text removed*


----------



## Cooli (Feb 21, 2009)

only the text please

add effects/designs if you want


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*i`ll see what i can do*


----------



## Cooli (Feb 21, 2009)

k,   thanks


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*no prob


-working on it-
*


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Feb 21, 2009)

ASDI Link.

Vote in the Itachi set making competition


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*@ Cooli - i hope this is good*


*Spoiler*: __ 







 ​


----------



## Cooli (Feb 21, 2009)

awesome. thanks


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 21, 2009)

Less talk, more work missy


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*yes Yuki-sama  o.o'*


----------



## Ayana (Feb 21, 2009)

My request
^^

Avatar: 150 x 150
Sig: resize this pic for a senior member and curve the corners
Stock:


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*^ taking this one

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*no prob

dont forget to credit 
*


----------



## Ral (Feb 21, 2009)

Mind if I work here Velvet? 

I can do gif's,chibi clones, renders, etc.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2009)

*yes you can 

no need to show me your work  cuz i know it
*


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Feb 24, 2009)

Snowy said:


> I'll take this sig request but I can't do the avy. I'm sure anyone here besides me can do he avy haha. Sorry. You'll have your sig in 2 days



Could you pm it to me when it's ready?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 24, 2009)

*i`ll PM you when she is done *


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Angel.

Could you make me a set with this:

I want the Avy to focus on halibel.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 24, 2009)

*^ will do*


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Angel, I can't wait for the final version.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 24, 2009)

*okay  i`ll ty to make it tomorow*


----------



## Sima (Feb 24, 2009)

I gots a request

Avy:- I need a head Shot of the pink haired one, please. 125x125

Siggie;- I just need a trasparency, and I need it with in the junior limitations.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 24, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I gots a request
> 
> Avy:- I need a head Shot of the pink haired one, please. 125x125
> 
> Siggie;- I just need a trasparency, and I need it with in the junior limitations.


How's this?


*Spoiler*: _Avatar Options_


----------



## Sarutobi_Sasuke (Feb 24, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i`ll PM you when she is done *



loli :lofe?


----------



## Sima (Feb 25, 2009)

Euraj said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar Options_



I like it

thanks, rep when I can.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *okay  i`ll ty to make it tomorow*


Hey Angel the problem is you see a nipple in the sig its very little on halibel a associate of mine said use a soft brush 2px.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

hai 

Simple sig request, please

I need this picture resized to a proper sig size and a black border. Make it wider than higher.



Thanks a lot! Reps will be given.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2009)

> Hey Angel the problem is you see a nipple in the sig its very little on halibel a associate of mine said use a soft brush 2px.


 
*ok will fix it*



> hai
> 
> Simple sig request, please
> 
> ...


 
*okey will do*

*any exactly size you want ?*


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah, anything that's wider than the height will do. Not something too small or too big.

Thanks again!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2009)

*okey then*

*will do it after HW *


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2009)

Could I have this rendered and resized please Velvet-Chan


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2009)

*@ Fox - i hope this is ok*​ 



*Spoiler*: __ 






​





*@ Whips - here <3*


​
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Velvet-Chan pek


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Those will do


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2009)

*im glad *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 26, 2009)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2009)

*what do you mean *


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2009)

*yeah a lil*

*he wanted it more wider than higher*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2009)

*yeah i know   _v_*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2009)

*@ sarutobi -since Snowy is lil late imma take it...i hope its ok*

​


----------



## Sima (Feb 28, 2009)

I have an request

Avy;- I need a Head Shot of both Light and Mikami, make them transparent and 125x125

Sig;- I just need it within Junior limitations and trasparent please.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 28, 2009)

You again. 

You didn't even credit me for the last one.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 28, 2009)

Euraj said:


> You again.
> 
> You didn't even credit me for the last one.



why should he youre stuff sucks!!


let the noob go...ill credit you for him......let me handle this...
my way



EDIT!!

its been taken care off...


no need to thank me!!


----------



## Sima (Feb 28, 2009)

Euraj said:


> You again.
> 
> You didn't even credit me for the last one.



I'm sorry!

I will when I have the chance, I can't rep anyone at the moment -__-;



宮本Musashi said:


> why should he youre stuff sucks!!
> 
> 
> let the noob go...ill credit you for him......let me handle this...
> ...



Wtf? I will rep him when I can, you don't have to rep him for me, and I am not a noob, and I am a she dumbass.

-sigh- whatever, this might be the last time I request here if I get treated like this, I'll just go to Velvet directly from now on.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 28, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Wtf? I will rep him when I can, you don't have to rep him for me, and I am not a noob, and I am a she dumbass.
> 
> -sigh- whatever, this might be the last time I request here if I get treated like this, I'll just go to Velvet directly from now on.


That would be a bit of an overreaction, but rest assured, ma'am, I have already sent a warning to that person for his behavior.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 28, 2009)

Euraj, i need a set please

Avy: 150x150

Sig: within senior limits

Do anything you want to it/make it look good


----------



## Euraj (Feb 28, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Euraj, i need a set please
> 
> Avy: 150x150
> 
> ...


So, I have permission to let loose? Will do.

EDIT:



*Spoiler*: _Sig. Options_


----------



## Cooli (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks. One question though. Whats the difference between the first and second option?


----------



## Euraj (Feb 28, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Awesome. Thanks. One question though. Whats the difference between the first and second option?


There is a shadow behind the cyborg starting from the second picture.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, now i see it. ok, and thanks again


----------



## Sima (Feb 28, 2009)

Euraj said:


> That would be a bit of an overreaction, but rest assured, ma'am, I have already sent a warning to that person for his behavior.



I'm sorry, but the person negged me for not being able to rep yet, and was trying to lecture me here...he threated me not to come in here or I'll get neg'd again by someone Its just making me a bit mad. 

But I will rep you when I can, I swear, thanks Euraj. I love the set.


----------



## Snowy (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm back
Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 3, 2009)

Any chance I can get a decent sig?

Pic: 

Make it look coolu please.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 3, 2009)

*the pic is kinda bad

i can try , but if you find a better pic tell me
*


----------



## Kuro (Mar 4, 2009)

Passing by to tell you guys that I'm banned from the computer so I won't be able to help here until next week.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2009)

*thats ok Kuro  *


----------



## Darth (Mar 5, 2009)

could I get a matching ava/sig set for one of these renders? 









If you could make me a sig for any one of these, it would be appreciated..

Just one is all I need, you need not do all.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2009)

*okey will do after school*

*( turn sig off)*


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 5, 2009)

B...But what about me....


----------



## Darth (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm sure she'll finish your request before mine.

don't worry.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2009)

> B...But what about me....


 
*no worry  its almost done ....im just trying out different styles*


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 5, 2009)

Good to hear


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2009)

*@ Manda - sorry for the wait ...was busy with school*​ 

*Spoiler*: __ 













*@ Darth - *​ 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 6, 2009)

No problem.
It was worth the wait.I'll add to my sig once I get access to my main computer.
+Reps


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2009)

*im glad you like *

*cya agen soon i hope*


----------



## Kuro (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know if I'll get unbanned this weekend or next week so..


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2009)

*no worry Kuro-chan*

*take your time*


----------



## Kuro (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, when I get back I'll help here as much as I can.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2009)

* i know*


----------



## Sima (Mar 7, 2009)

Velvet nee-chan! I gots a request.

Avy:- I need a transparency avy of Ash and Misty(the two in the middle) just one avy of that.

Sig;- I just need a transparency with our mark in it, within the junior limits.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2009)

*here Sayu <3 i hope its good*​ 

​ 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Sima (Mar 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *here Sayu <3 i hope its good*​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Omg, I love it

thanks Nee-chan~<3


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2009)

*no prob sweety <3*


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, Velvet ^^
I Was wondering If You Could Work Your Magic On This;

...
would you be able to make me an Transparent avvy, with just Lee.
^^
I Will Add Rep Ofc ^^


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2009)

*aww so cute 

just plz turn off sig <3

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2009)

Set using Junior sig specs...avy/sig 

Color:I dont mind much of nething lol

Name: Ender

Images:

*Spoiler*: _Velvet's choice_ 






pek pek




*Spoiler*: _I like this cause of the goggles/Fairy Tale logo_ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









TY Angel!! pek


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2009)

*kay will work on it after some sleep*


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Mar 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *aww so cute
> 
> just plz turn off sig <3
> 
> ...



OMG Thankyoo ^^
 So Kawaii


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2009)

> OMG Thankyoo ^^
> So Kawaii


 
*no prob *


*@Ender *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender (Mar 8, 2009)

TY ANGEL!!!!!! pek pek I LOVE IT!!  

edit: i dont see ur sig circle thingy? :S but either way, the link in my sig goes to this thread


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2009)

*oh seems like i fogrot it  but dont tell anyone shhh*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2009)

*will try jimmy *


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok               .


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2009)

*i hope its good*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome                       .


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2009)

*im glad you like it *


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 13, 2009)

New requst for a transperant set

On the signature part i want the text. Your Money or your Life?
Any other effects if you can think of em


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2009)

*ok ken*

*you`ll have it tomorow*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 13, 2009)

monday ill have it i wont be here this weekend


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2009)

*okey thats even better*

*since i`ll be gone all day tomorow*


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*i hope this is good <3 *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 15, 2009)

As we have discussed on MSN, I'd like to join your group and work for you.

Rendering will be no problem, adding borders and give sets a nice shape etc won't be one either, but I will let you do most of the effects.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2009)

* yes , nd your really good making sets *

*welcome ~ <3*


----------



## Kuro (Mar 15, 2009)

*cough* Kitsune, would you mind turning your sig off? Thanks.


----------



## Krix (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello! Can you make a set out of this picture? 
(within junior limitations please)



Please and thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2009)

*^ *taking*

will be done on monday if its ok
*


----------



## Krix (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay! Thanks. ^^


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 16, 2009)

i like the first one


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2009)

*im glad *


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Kek (Mar 16, 2009)

Set please. Resize (senior avy and sig sizes), a dotted border (or whatever you can do), and an avy of their faces. :3


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 17, 2009)

that looks like a tooth less hill billy


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2009)

**working on**

*. Dance*

*. Jimmy*

*.Kek*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dance_ 




​






*Spoiler*: _Jimmy_ 




​ 
​







*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 




​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​



*/credits*​


----------



## Krix (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you so much! <3 +rep


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2009)

ooooooh


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2009)

*im glad you both like your sets  come back agen *


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome, yet again


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2009)

*im glad you like it Jimmy *


----------



## Sima (Mar 18, 2009)

Velvet Chan~ I gotta request.

Sig;- I need a transparency of this, and the text Sayu on the side, and make it within junior limits.



Avy;- I need a 125x125 head shot of Sasuke, it needs to be transparent too.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2009)

*pek here ya go simsim *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks so much Velvet-nee chan~

I love it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2009)

*im glad you do *


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Mar 19, 2009)

*^ gettin it and gona work on it*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 20, 2009)

*i hope its good Jimmy *


----------



## Krix (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola! 

Can you please make an awesome set/avatar out of this? 



An avatar around Dr. Chase's face (the blonde one) or House's face. Whichever one looks better, and junior limitations please.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 20, 2009)

*okey   

i hope its good 


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Krix (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh how I love you. pek +rep


----------



## Velvet (Mar 20, 2009)

*im glad you like it <3*


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2009)

Does yous thinks yous can make 150x150 ava for meh Angel darling IT would be much appreciated


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2009)

*Legend <3 i hope you like it pek


Spoiler:  









i hope this is ok Mike 


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sima (Mar 21, 2009)

I gots a request girly~


Avy;- I need a head shot of both Kisuke and Yoruichi together, not separate. 125x125, and transparent.

Sig;- I just need a transparency, add effects if you feel they will look good though. I need it within junior limits.


----------



## Morphine (Mar 21, 2009)

How about trans this as a sig and Naruto as an avy 150 x 150? 


Cheese panda! XD! um.... im random sometimes..... sorry.

Pretty please?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2009)

*Sayu  i hope its ok <3

*
*Spoiler*: __ 











*Morph <3 

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 21, 2009)

Velvet, your work is so great!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2009)

> Velvet, your work is so great!!



*um thnx XD*


----------



## Sima (Mar 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Sayu  i hope its ok <3
> 
> *
> *Spoiler*: __



Amazing as ever

Thanks so much.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2009)

> Amazing as ever
> 
> Thanks so much.



*anytime hun *


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks lovepek.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Velvet, Would you be so kind as to make a Set from this?



Avatar
------
Size: 125 x 125
Border: Dotted If It's not too much
Design: Suprise me 

Sig
---
Size: Fitted to Regular limits please
Border: Same as Avy.
Design: Transparency & Your own Velvety quality design 

Could you also flip the picture for the Avy. and Sig. in the opposite direction?

Massive thanks & Rep ensues


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2009)

*kay will do *


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2009)

*Gym i hope this is good *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh it's perfect as expected! 

The use of the brushes complimented the picture so well~

Just repped, thank you sooo much! pek


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2009)

*im glad you like it pek*


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Velvet, I hate to ask this, but could I possibly see what my Sig would like If there was no border?

If you have to redo the whole thing then please don't trouble yourself with it, It's not necessary.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2009)

*the pic isnt full and it wouldnt look good if there wasnt a border  but i can try*


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 22, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *the pic isnt full and it wouldnt look good if there wasnt a border  but i can try*



Thanks again. I feel like a jerk for asking.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2009)

* no no imma try for you :3*


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 22, 2009)

Work your magic, Tifa.


----------



## Ayana (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a small request
Could add this text to the pic:
Fateful Lust The Zabuza x Anko FC
And this text too to the botom of the pic, but make it much smaller:


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2009)

*Doing :

- Hisagi

- Ayana*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2009)

*i hope its good hisa-sama 


Spoiler:  












*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Ayana i hope i did it right

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2009)

*no prob  come agen*


----------



## Ayana (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll do it for sure


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2009)

*i hope you like it Jimmy*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Mar 23, 2009)

Tiiiiffffaaa~

Avy;- Just a head shot please, 150x150, transparent.

Sig;- Transparent, within senior limits, and add any effects if they look good.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2009)

*i hope this is good *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Mar 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i hope this is good *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Its awesome, thanks so much Velvet-nee chan


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2009)

*im glad you like*


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 23, 2009)

Great. Love it Tifa. I'll rep you when I can


----------



## Velvet (Mar 24, 2009)

*yay you like it *


----------



## Morphine (Mar 24, 2009)

Me needs a new set, love. To change and stuff? 



Dotted border, resize for the sig and avy 150 x 150. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 24, 2009)

*just turn sig off 

edit : thank you <3
*


----------



## Morphine (Mar 24, 2009)

I realized I hadn't turned it off the moment I hit submit... sorry


----------



## Velvet (Mar 24, 2009)

*sig off <3


i hope you like it 


Spoiler:  










*


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 24, 2009)

Me needs a new set <3 Please and tanks.



Avatar - 150x150 
sig - 400x400
curved border


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2009)

peaceluvx said:


> Me needs a new set <3 Please and tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non-senior members are only allowed 125x125 avys.

And sig off plz.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 24, 2009)

@ *peaceluvx :


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Morphine (Mar 25, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sig off <3
> 
> 
> i hope you like it
> ...




So awesome!   Gonna put it when me gets home. LOVE  YOU.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello Velvet, could you possibly make an ava+ sig out of this? If possible please remove the blue sky in the backround and add some awesome effects!

Thanks in advance!

Stock


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2009)

> So awesome!   Gonna put it when me gets home. LOVE  YOU.



* oi im glad you like

*


> Hello Velvet, could you possibly make an ava+ sig out of this? If possible please remove the blue sky in the backround and add some awesome effects!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*the sky eh  i would look strange :3 but ok imma try *


----------



## Morphine (Mar 25, 2009)

I absolutely adore my set. Will come back later for sure. Lovely work.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2009)

> I absolutely adore my set. Will come back later for sure. Lovely work.


*awwww <3 im glad you like it*


----------



## Sima (Mar 25, 2009)

Velvet-Nee chan~

I gots a request~

Avy;- I need just need a head shot, make it pretty please, 150x150



Sig;- I need it with in senior limits, make it pretty too~, it needs to be transparent please.


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2009)

Angel can you make a set with this?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2009)

*ok but sig off first


List:

- Sayo
-Sayu
-Legend*


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 25, 2009)

sowry bout that!  and can't wait to use this sig ♥ tanks you, loves this && yu gais  /reps


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2009)

* im glad you like*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2009)

*@ Sayo- i removed the sky bit it looked ugly  sorry i hope you like this


Spoiler:  








@Sayu-  done sweety


Spoiler:  








@ Legend  - 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Sima (Mar 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @Sayu-  done sweety
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Nee Chan!

its amazing~


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2009)

*im glad you like sweety*


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks lovepek.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Velvet, I've got a new request..

I'd like one of your supa awsum sets made from this please pek ~



Avatar
-----------
Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted please
Area: The part of his face that's visible please
Effect: to match the Sig pwease 

Sig
-----
Size: Regular noob limits please
Border: Not sure on this one  Go crazy! 
Effect: Velvy quality please


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 26, 2009)

Tifa i need something sweet and simple to go with my avatar, think you can come up with it?

Not to flarey but with a touch of your love


----------



## DenzuDattebayo (Mar 26, 2009)

Sig out of these:

Text: Team Mates to rivals to Partners as Jounin to Partners as ANBU then together in heavan

put them in order with the text

also to the max size of the sig size


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2009)

* ummmm....i hope i made it good



Spoiler:  











i hope they are ok  if you think they are too big i can resize them
*


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2009)

trans set with border please :3


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2009)

> Sig out of these:
> 
> Text: Team Mates to rivals to Partners as Jounin to Partners as ANBU then together in heavan
> 
> put them in order with the text


* 
1. the pics are too small

2. you want it as a slideshow ?

3. you want the text on all the pics ?
*


> trans set with border please :3


*
the pic doesnt wanna show up 
*


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice sigs Tifa <3 could you had a border to the last one and make it a bit more rectangle-ish?


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2009)

rehosted my pic


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2009)

> Nice sigs Tifa <3 could you had a border to the last one and make it a bit more rectangle-ish?



*oi okey 

*


> rehosted my pic



*^_^ want an avatar too ?*


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes please.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2009)

*okey      

*


> Hey Velvet, I've got a new request..
> 
> I'd like one of your supa awsum sets made from this please pek ~
> 
> ...


*oh almost didnt see you 


List :
-Gymnopedie**
-Kek*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 26, 2009)

Transparent set plox add any effects if you want  also in sort of creepy writing can it say *Shadaloo oh and Akuma.*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2009)

> Transparent set plox add any effects if you want  also in sort of creepy writing can it say *Shadaloo oh and Akuma.*



*okey 



LIST :
**-Gymnopedie**
-Kek
-Kenpachi
*


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Sayo- i removed the sky bit it looked ugly  sorry i hope you like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



thank you velvet chan <3

i love it. Ill credit as soon as i wear it. and ill rep you as soon as 24hrs are over


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

> thank you velvet chan <3
> 
> i love it. Ill credit as soon as i wear it. and ill rep you as soon as 24hrs are over


 
*im glad you like it *


----------



## DenzuDattebayo (Mar 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> 1. the pics are too small
> 
> 2. you want it as a slideshow ?
> ...




The pics show up on my computer at home also I'll get them bigger

and text on all pics and slideshow sig yes

...but I'll need to make them bigger at home.....


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

> The pics show up on my computer at home also I'll get them bigger
> 
> and text on all pics and slideshow sig yes
> 
> ...but I'll need to make them bigger at home.....



*just find other pics or bigger version*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fanclub Banner_ 






With text that says
Green Day FC


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

* LIST :
**-Gymnopedie**
-Kek
-Kenpachi
-Jimmy



i`ll be gone till sunday  i hope you wont mind gettin your requests then
*


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi I have a request for you, I dont mind how long I have to wait, 


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Signature*
Size: 400x181
Image: 
*Spoiler*: _Image_ 





```
http://images.[Blocked Domain]/images/8365/1_Anbu_Kakashi__NICE_.jpg
```



Text: Jibblejab
Effects: What ever looks good, I want the signature to be quite dark
Border: If you can can you do the border of the signature and avvy with curved edges and corners

And please could I have a matching avatar? 100x100?




Thanks very much


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

> Hi I have a request for you, I dont mind how long I have to wait,


*ok  



** LIST :
**-Gymnopedie**
-Kek
-Kenpachi
-Jimmy
-Jibblejab*


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 27, 2009)

Cheers thanks for the quick reply,


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

*no prob and sig off *


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 27, 2009)

Eeeek sorry, my bad

Atleast we have once again proven tobi wants to rule the world


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

*@Gymnopedie-


Spoiler:  









@Kek -


Spoiler:  









@Ken -



@Jimmy-


Spoiler:  












@**Jibblejab -


Spoiler:  









~i hope i did good on all  and i hope you all will like them
/credit
*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 27, 2009)

oh i forgot to request an avy for my set.


----------



## Kek (Mar 27, 2009)

it looks great! <3


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

> oh i forgot to request an avy for my set.



*who would it be ?

*


> it looks great! <3



*yay <3*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 27, 2009)

Bison of course


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

*who is that Ken *


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 27, 2009)

The guy with the hat in my sig of course.
full name M.Bison


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

*^ i hope you`ll like it Ken (thats the guy right )*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats the on thankes


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

*yay  <3 im glad*


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shyt. 

I'm speechless. It's effin awesome!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

*aww pek

turn sig off plz <3
*


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 27, 2009)

Oopsy. my fault


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2009)

*its ok



i`ll be gone till sunday....if there are requests plz PM me to tell me   thank you
*


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 27, 2009)

I need an urgent render plz <3


----------



## Kuro (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll take your request Hisagi, give me some min.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 27, 2009)

Alright thanks Kuro


----------



## Kuro (Mar 28, 2009)

My laptop is being slow as hell so it's being hard to get your request done. Hm. ^^''

Edit: laptop died on me so I can't get ur request til' tomorrow


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my god that is soo ausome thanks very much


----------



## Kuro (Mar 28, 2009)

Laptop died on me last night so I couldn't make the request yersterday.
It's done now.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks a ton Kuro


----------



## Ral (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Hi there ^^
> 
> Wondering if you could make this into an avatar for my NF account(Get rid of the quote and make it ava size  )
> 
> ...



Yay my first request ^_^.

Avatar:


*Spoiler*: __ 



No Border:



Border:





Sig(had to custom make it cause the rendering process failed because of the tan xD):



Remember to credit and what not.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Mar 29, 2009)

Splendid!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2009)

> Oh my god that is soo ausome thanks very much



*im glad you like *


----------



## Sima (Mar 29, 2009)

Request timee

Avy;- I need a transparent head shot of Hisagi, 150x150

Sig;- I just need a transparency with in senior limits, and maybe add the text Sayu<3


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2009)

*here ya go ~ 


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sima (Mar 29, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *here ya go ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



 I love it, thanks so much


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2009)

* no prob*


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd Velvet-Chan?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2009)

*want an avi too ?


*


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2009)

No thanks Velvet but thank you for my sig


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2009)

*ah ok

no prob 
*


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Mar 30, 2009)

Y Hallo Thar

I have an Epic request for you please

Could you make me an Epic set of This already epic picture of Kamina! Transparency would be great and with the words, "Do not believe in yourself.
Believe in me, who believe in you."-Kamina
If this can be done i'll be so greatful!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2009)

** Taking

also would you like an avatar too ?
*


----------



## Jimin (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I have a set, Tifa? 150x150 avatar and whatever sig you wanna do. If the stocks aren't good enough, I'll get more. I don't need anything extremely complex, just something I can use for like 2 days.

I think this should work for the avatar.
MD

I think this should work for the sig.


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah please a set would be ace!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2009)

*@Hao -i hope this is good -

*
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2009)

*@ King- 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Mar 30, 2009)

Its...BEAUTIFUL...

thank you very much


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2009)

* omg im glad you like it*


----------



## Jimin (Mar 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ King-
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



hey, that turned out well. 

I'll use it in a few days.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2009)

* im glad you like

btw added you on msn *


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2009)

I need this image trans. pls 

Txt @ the bottom gone too

and shrunk to bout 75% of the original size?

TY


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2009)

*normal 


Spoiler:  








with small effects 


Spoiler:  










*


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 31, 2009)

Why Halo thar. 
:3

Can I have a set of this: 



Oh yeah. Velvyize if you can >:3 :3


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2009)

> Why Halo thar.
> :3
> 
> Can I have a set of this:
> Oh yeah. Velvyize if you can >:3 :3


*this ok ? :3


Spoiler:  











*


----------



## kidloco (Mar 31, 2009)

neechan need a fix of my sign...

the normal size in forums is 630 to something.. and them here want be 550..., dont want work in my sign now.....

can get someplace who can reduze like the mods want and the same time not be to small or to big, just what is need


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2009)

*this ok bro ?

*


----------



## kidloco (Mar 31, 2009)

and kiss



thanks very much!!

let me rep other to rep you back and is two now i need to give to you my beautifull neechan <3333


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2009)

*im glad i helped bro *


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2009)

*here Jimmy...i hope you like


Spoiler:  












*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2009)

* im glad you like*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 31, 2009)

Make it transparent and add the name Joe Johnson in blue if you don't mind


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2009)

*
Spoiler:  









i hope this is ok
*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 31, 2009)

Its cool/


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2009)

*sig off ~

ok 
*


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 31, 2009)

Velvet.....could you do this for me and Hisa? 
Stock: 
http://i41.tinypic.com/29p2hrk.jpg 
Avy: Rukia 150 x 150, 170 x 170
Avy: Ichigo (same as above)

Sig: Ichigo and Rukia (zoomed in so it's easier to see both of them) 500 x 500

Normal borders for both.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 31, 2009)

Avy: 125x125
Sig: Anything is fine.
If possible id like the image on left to be used as avy and the image on right for sig. if this is too difficult im sorry =)


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

> Velvet.....could you do this for me and Hisa?
> Stock:
> http://i41.tinypic.com/29p2hrk.jpg
> Avy: Rukia 150 x 150, 170 x 170
> ...


*                ok

*


----------



## Ral (Apr 1, 2009)

*Majeh:
*
Here ya go. :3


*Spoiler*: __ 









Remember to Credit also. O:


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*@ Hollow - here 


Spoiler:  

















v
v
v
v
v
v
*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*and if you want with some round border


Spoiler:  
















*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 1, 2009)

Twilight set? 



Maybe without the signature on the pic? ;] Dotted border and avy 150 x 150? + resize.  Me loves all your sets (and I get reps!) ;]]

p.s. some blue-ish effects won't be bad me thinks


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

> Twilight set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*kay gona make you one <3*
*you do ?*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 1, 2009)

Do what?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*you get rep for the sig ? 

yay 
*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes I doo! People are inlove with my sets. Cause you make them!   [You like twilight?]


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*sig off <3

nah i never watched it


*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 1, 2009)

First book's awesome. (Gonna read 2nd soon). Movie's great. Rob Pattison's smexy. <3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*hey i wanet to try something new i learned  i hope its ok


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 1, 2009)

It's awesome!!! (Can I have a square one too? If it ain't a prob. To change? dotted border )


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

* i lost the pic with the effects  so i`ll make other effects too


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 1, 2009)

*instant save* That one is better than the previous!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*im glad you like pek*


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Hollow - here *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
It's awesome.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*im glad   *


----------



## Morphine (Apr 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *im glad you like pek*



_I <3 all your sets. That's why I has a link to your shop in my sig. So more pople can come and get awesome sets and credit and rep... and be happy!_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

> _I <3 all your sets. That's why I has a link to your shop in my sig. So more pople can come and get awesome sets and credit and rep... and be happy!_



*aw so sweet <3 thank you*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 1, 2009)

_I said something nice?  I think I <3 you. I'm an extremely lovable person. pek_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

> _I said something nice?  I think I <3 you. I'm an extremely lovable person. pek_


*<3 you too  we should so meet *


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2009)

ENDER3000 said:


> Set using Junior sig specs...avy/sig
> 
> Color:I dont mind much of nething lol
> 
> ...



Can I repeat this request?  W/one of the other images, doesn't matter which, I'm sure it'll be great  
Sig:
W:267 px
H:370 px


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

> Can I repeat this request?  W/one of the other images, doesn't matter which, I'm sure it'll be great
> Sig:
> W:267 px
> H:370 px



*this ok ?


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2009)

its awesome luv   pek


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*im glad <3 and sig off*


----------



## Ayana (Apr 1, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Signature: for a senior member, just curve the corners.
Stock:


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*here ya go


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sima (Apr 1, 2009)

Requesttt~

Avy: 150x150, make it pretty please~



Sig:- I need it within senior limits please, make it pretty too


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2009)

*^ will work on it *


----------



## Ayana (Apr 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *here ya go
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *<3 you too  we should so meet *



_Yes yes! Meet! Soon. <3_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Yes yes! Meet! Soon. <3_



*summer vacation ?<3

*


> Thank you so much!



*no prob *


----------



## Morphine (Apr 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *summer vacation ?<3
> 
> *



_Yes. Totally. <3_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Yes. Totally. <3_



*sig off <3

we should stop spamming here  the mods wont be happy
*


----------



## Stephen (Apr 2, 2009)

Fix up this picture or add something to it,whichever.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

*List:

-Sayu
-Narutofreak
*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

*@Sayu- sorry if the avi is bad , but the stock was um..kinda bad and ruined when i had to resize it ( so i made you an extra avi out of the sig pic )


Spoiler:  










@ Narutofreak -


*


----------



## Stephen (Apr 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Narutofreak -



Thank's,appreciate it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hawt set please_ 




Just the girl on the bed, nothing else


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

*i hope its good Jimmy*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2009)

Hawt, thanks Angel


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

*no prob Jimmy *


----------



## Sima (Apr 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@Sayu- sorry if the avi is bad , but the stock was um..kinda bad and ruined when i had to resize it ( so i made you an extra avi out of the sig pic )
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



 I'm sorry the avy pic was so bad 

But I love the set


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

*im glad *


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2009)

I request your services.
Sig and Avatar please. Do what you think it best for the stock. :3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

Kek said:


> I request your services.
> Sig and Avatar please. Do what you think it best for the stock. :3



*for some reason i cant see the pic *


----------



## Ral (Apr 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *for some reason i cant see the pic *



*chews on computer desk*

Nomonomonom.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2009)

> *chews on computer desk*
> 
> Nomonomonom.
> 
> *Here ya go velvy :3:*


*awwwwwww thnx :3*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 3, 2009)

_SasuNaru set love?    <3



Avy 150 x 150, senior limits sig, dotted border, you can go wild with the effects!_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

> _SasuNaru set love?    <3
> __ Avy 150 x 150, senior limits sig, dotted border, you can go wild with the effects!_



*ok 

List :

-Kek
- Morphine
*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 3, 2009)

_Yay! Now me has so many awesome sets to chose from. Depending on my mood.  <3_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*im  glad you like them *


----------



## Morphine (Apr 3, 2009)

_Like? Not at all. I  them! See the link to this place? It has  and  so do you! <33_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*sig off silly  and thank you

imma go work on the requests now 
*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 3, 2009)

_Yay! Me s._


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*@ Kek - mmm the stock was kinda bad -_- i did what i could :sweat


Spoiler:  











@Morph - here sweety <3

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Apr 3, 2009)

_Awwww! Me loves so much!!!  Thank you, honey!    _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*im glad you do *


----------



## Morphine (Apr 3, 2009)

_It's just so adorable! With the blue thing... <3_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*it was gona be purple but naruto`s shirt is blue <3*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 3, 2009)

_It's awesome. Whatever it is. <3_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*im glad   no more spamming ok *


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello Velvet .

Can I have this trans'd and resized please?

 Can you just get rid of the red background and keep the orange smoke?

Thanks <3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*here you go <3


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *here you go <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



They are great, thanks Velvet-Chan! I just need to spread Rep and I will rep you as soon as


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*aww no prob  just dont forget to credit*


----------



## Kek (Apr 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Kek - mmm the stock was kinda bad -_- i did what i could :sweat
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*sorry if it wasnt very good this time *


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 3, 2009)

could you make me a sig say i love blodgharm or something like that


----------



## Sima (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a request Velvet-nee chan!

Avy: 150x150, a transparency of Kaname and Zero faces.

Sig: just make it transparent and within senior limits, make it pretty~


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*@ blod - here ya goo


Spoiler:  









@Sayu- imma work on it right away 
*


----------



## Ral (Apr 3, 2009)

*Velvy add a new work agenda. <3

I do "taking off text in pics" now as an added bonus. :3*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*kay will do*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi again, Guys 

Wonderin' if you could make me another siggy, but a Gif.

So - Heres wat I want


*Spoiler*: _ =D_ 



Link=[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr3u0zQzFpY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Time= From 0:04 To 0:14




I'd like siggy size please


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

> Hi again, Guys
> 
> Wonderin' if you could make me another siggy, but a Gif.
> 
> ...



*Ral will take it since he makes the gif sigs *


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 3, 2009)

kk 
 its gonna look so awesome


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2009)

*sig off plz ~*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 4, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sig off plz ~*



Oh, Sorry about that


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2009)

*@ Sayu - i hope its ok


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sima (Apr 4, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Sayu - i hope its ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



 I absolutely love it

thanks so much Velvet-san~


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2009)

*im glad *


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 4, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ blod - here ya goo
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



thanks trix i really love it


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 4, 2009)

when was my last request?
so i know if i need to wait.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2009)

*no you dont need to wait  no waiting here*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay then

Transparent set you can add any effect you want and on The sig can it say
*METRO CITY HERO?!*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2009)

*ok 


~ sig off
*


----------



## Ral (Apr 4, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Hi again, Guys
> 
> Wonderin' if you could make me another siggy, but a Gif.
> 
> ...



Alright I'll get to it. 

Sorry for the delay though xD


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 5, 2009)

Can you turn this transparent and into an avatar/signature please?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks


----------



## Morphine (Apr 5, 2009)

_I have a small request. You can work on it when you have time. I'm not rushing. A set from this picture.  And also if you could make one with simple dotted border and one with effects so I can chose which I like better? Doesn't matter if you do it tomorrow or in a week. I just had so many nose bleeding reps for this one in my sig. 

_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

> Can you turn this transparent and into an avatar/signature please?



*i will try 

*


> _I have a small request. You can work on it when you have time. I'm not rushing. A set from this picture.  And also if you could make one with simple dotted border and one with effects so I can chose which I like better? Doesn't matter if you do it tomorrow or in a week. I just had so many nose bleeding reps for this one in my sig. _



*aww im glad  and no need to wait a week for the set


List:

-Kenpachi
-Lucien
-Morphine


*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 5, 2009)

You always work so beautifully.  I'm emotional today. Anyways thanks for... everything. <3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

> You always work so beautifully.  I'm emotional today. Anyways thanks for... everything. <3



*aww thnx *


----------



## Morphine (Apr 5, 2009)

*waits patiently for hotness*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

*@ Kenpachi -


Spoiler:  









@ Lucien- *cough* i tryed my best


Spoiler:  









@ Morph - <3


Spoiler:  










Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 5, 2009)

_*loves* _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

*    heh*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 5, 2009)

i love it


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

*you always do *


----------



## krome (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like this to be made into a transparency for my sig


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 5, 2009)

Render please



and resize


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

*i`ll take your request Hisagi since Ral took Karin`s




Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 5, 2009)

Me likes  thanks Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *no prob *



another satisfied customer


- If I knew how to, I'd work in your shop. 

 Can I be the janitor?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

> another satisfied customer
> 
> 
> - If I knew how to, I'd work in your shop.
> ...



*maybe you can helpz me with the list when there are many requests :3*


----------



## Ral (Apr 5, 2009)

@Lucien: Sorry if the gif request is taking too long, PS is being really retarded lately so I'll have to make your sig at my house. =[

------------------------------------------------------------------



Uchiha Karin said:


> I'd like this to be made into a transparency for my sig



*Here you go :3 :*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

*sig off ~


and come agen :3
*


----------



## krome (Apr 5, 2009)

Ral said:


> *Here you go :3 :*



pek Thanks.

@ Velvet -  Definitely.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2009)

*im glad *


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 5, 2009)

Ral said:


> @Lucien: Sorry if the gif request is taking too long, PS is being really retarded lately so I'll have to make your sig at my house. =[
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayana (Apr 6, 2009)

My request
Could you please add this text to the pic
Insane Love The Ibiki x Tayuya FC
And this text too to the bottom of the pic, but make it much smaller:


----------



## Sima (Apr 6, 2009)

Request

Avy;- just a head shot of the girl, transparent please, 150x150

Sig;- just a transparency...make it pretty, and within senior limits.


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey there. Could you make me a 150x200 avy of this picture:


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ral (Apr 6, 2009)

*


Lucien Lachance said:



			Its totally fine ! Take your time ^^


Sorry about the trouble 

Click to expand...


Here you go, hope you like it. :3



Spoiler:  










If it looks weird or just going to fast for you just tell me. XD*


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 6, 2009)

May i get another set yet Velvet? Do it on Next friday please. Remove Ishida and Orihime,leave Ichigo and Rukia. 

Sig for Text and profile pic: Death and Strawberry
Avy: Rukia 
Profile Pic: Rukia and Ichigo (animated if possible.)

Size: Same as before.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 6, 2009)

Ral said:


> *
> 
> Here you go, hope you like it. :3
> 
> ...



fuckin epic!

how does it look?


----------



## Ral (Apr 6, 2009)

*


Ayana said:



			My request
Could you please add this text to the pic
Insane Love The Ibiki x Tayuya FC
And this text too to the bottom of the pic, but make it much smaller:


Click to expand...


Hope its okay. 






Intus said:



			Hey there. Could you make me a 150x200 avy of this picture:


Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...


Order up!






Lucien Lachance said:



			fuckin epic!

how does it look?
		
Click to expand...


Looks epic fast and awesome. 

FIGHT CLUB! WHOOP! WHOOP!

*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 7, 2009)

Ral said:


> *
> 
> 
> Looks epic fast and awesome.
> ...



Damn straight


----------



## Ayana (Apr 7, 2009)

Ral said:


> Hope its okay.



Looks amazing!
Thank you!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 7, 2009)

_Velvet, love I gots a new request.



Okay, so let's see. Trans  some resize and avy around the breasts  Also, can you possibly write: "Amazing nurse Nanako" somewhere on the pic? Simple dotted border for the av. Take your time. 

Maybe you can do a bit of a something to make the quality better? I know you do magic! _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

> Request
> 
> Avy;- just a head shot of the girl, transparent please, 150x150
> 
> Sig;- just a transparency...make it pretty, and within senior limits.





> May i get another set yet Velvet? Do it on Next friday please. Remove Ishida and Orihime,leave Ichigo and Rukia.
> Sig for Text and profile pic: Death and Strawberry
> Avy: Rukia
> Profile Pic: Rukia and Ichigo (animated if possible.)
> ...





> _Velvet, love I gots a new request.
> __ Okay, so let's see. Trans  some resize and avy around the breasts  Also, can you possibly write: "Amazing nurse Nanako" somewhere on the pic? Simple dotted border for the av. Take your time.
> 
> Maybe you can do a bit of a something to make the quality better? I know you do magic! _


*taking these 


List:

-Sayu
-Hollow
-Morphine
*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 7, 2009)

_You iz gonna make my sexy nursie set! *sun*_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*yes i will  *goin off to work on them**


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*@ Hollow - as you wished i`ll do your request for friday

@ Sayu - i hope this is ok


Spoiler:  









@ Morphine - the quality wasnt very good ( sorry couldnt fix that) bit i hope this is ok 9and sorry i couldnt add the text -_-' )


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sima (Apr 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Sayu - i hope this is ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



 Wonderful as always


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*im glad :sweat i had to redo it few times*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *im glad :sweat i had to redo it few times*



 nice velvet - keep up the good work


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*thank you *


----------



## Soldier (Apr 7, 2009)

Velvet, love. I need this fine Orange chick Transparented/Rezised. If it isn't to much a trouble~
Would you mind taking this interesting little thing[], in the same orange of the little streaks on her pants, and putting it on her lower stomach? Does that make sense...?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

> Velvet, love. I need this fine Orange chick Transparented/Rezised. If it isn't to much a trouble~
> Would you mind taking this interesting little thing , in the same orange of the little streaks on her pants, and putting it on her lower stomach? Does that make sense...?



*lower stomach ? *


----------



## Soldier (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, see how she's got that black top?
Just towards the bottom of that?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*ooooooooh okay  i`ll do it after i finish my movie  if thats ok*


----------



## Soldier (Apr 7, 2009)

Perfectly fine.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 7, 2009)

Just make it trans. Avatar of his little sign, a dotted border on the avy 

<3

another mission at the time


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*for some reason i cant see it *


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh noes ?

I find nother one for joo :3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*ok thnx :3*


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 7, 2009)

Velvet....can you do mine _this _Friday? I want something new to wear.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

> Velvet....can you do mine _this _Friday? I want something new to wear.



*i was gona do it for this Friday *


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 7, 2009)

Do what you want with it, just keep the tree he's leaning on. 

xXx


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2009)

*kay 

List:
-Hollow ( for friday :3 )
-Beyond Birthday
*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 8, 2009)

_*squeal* My set is pure luv!!! It doesn't matter that you didn't add the text, it's still awesome! Thanks!  u!_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2009)

*@ Fuji-  hope you like


Spoiler:  









@ Hollow - i`ll have your set done in few hours
*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Sima (Apr 8, 2009)

Request~

Avy;- just a head shot please, 150x150, make it pretty~

Sig;- Uhm, do what you'd like with it, just make it pretty and with in senior limits.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2009)

*@ Jimmy- hmm i hope you`ll like it


Spoiler:  









*


> Request~
> 
> Avy;- just a head shot please, 150x150, make it pretty~
> 
> Sig;- Uhm, do what you'd like with it, just make it pretty and with in senior limits.



*ok 

and sig off
*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome, Ill use tommarow since I love my current set


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Fuji-  hope you like
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thanks Tifa, rep and cred of course 

I love it pek


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2009)

*@ Sayu - <33 i hope you`ll like it


Spoiler:  









*


> Awesome, Ill use tommarow since I love my current set



*im glad you like them 

*


> Thanks Tifa, rep and cred of course
> 
> I love it pek



*om glad you do pek*


----------



## Sima (Apr 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Sayu - <33 i hope you`ll like it
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Love it

thanks so much!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2009)

*im glad you do *


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and resized please Velvet-Chan and a 150x150 Ava of his chest .



Thank you <3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2009)

*@ Whips - 


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2009)

*omg im so sorry i forgot Soldier-chan  im sorry  here sorry if its bad  i hate such backgrounds ;__;



*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 9, 2009)

_When you have time (or nothing better to do). Trans, resize and you chose which one as an av. (without border please). You can add an effect you think looks nice.

Stock <3 _

_p.s. If any of the things requested and impossible or rather difficult to do ignore them and do as you can. _


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you Velvet-Chan


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2009)

> _When you have time (or nothing better to do). Trans, resize and you chose which one as an av. (without border please). You can add an effect you think looks nice.
> 
> Stock <3
> __p.s. If any of the things requested and impossible or rather difficult to do ignore them and do as you can. _



* i had that pic once  i already have ideas what i`ll do*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 9, 2009)

_I'm very glad to hear that. Yuri mood! _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hollow it seems i wont be here till sunday...im sorry  if you could PM Ral or Kuro to do your set :sweat

*


> _I'm very glad to hear that. Yuri mood! _



*i`ll have to make your set on sunday*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 9, 2009)

_No prob. When you're back. Miss you._


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 9, 2009)

Morphine said:


> _When you have time (or nothing better to do). Trans, resize and you chose which one as an av. (without border please). You can add an effect you think looks nice.
> 
> Stock <3 _
> 
> _p.s. If any of the things requested and impossible or rather difficult to do ignore them and do as you can. _


I'm on it.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 9, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Hollow it seems i wont be here till sunday...im sorry  if you could PM Ral or Kuro to do your set :sweat*
> 
> 
> 
> *i`ll have to make your set on sunday*


 

I'll wait til you get back.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2009)

_Yes! Thanks, Ken!  

_


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 10, 2009)

Morphine said:


> _Yes! Thanks, Ken!
> 
> _


It will always look cut-off if there's no border. But, customer is king!


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2009)

_Ah, it's alright. No need to bother anymore. Love the sig and I'll credit you._


----------



## Sima (Apr 10, 2009)

Request~

Avy;- I need a head shot of Rangiku please, 150x150 do what you want with it.

Sig;- I need the text and everything taken out. It needs to be within senior limit please, do what you please with this too.


----------



## krome (Apr 10, 2009)

Avy - 150 x 150 Effects to match sig.

Sig - Anything, as long as it matches the avy.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 10, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Request~
> 
> Avy;- I need a head shot of Orihime please, 150x150 do what you want with it.
> 
> Sig;- I need the text and everything taken out. It needs to be within senior limit please, do what you please with this too.





Uchiha Karin said:


> Avy - 150 x 150 Effects to match sig.
> 
> Sig - Anything, as long as it matches the avy.



there be your list, Velvet


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2009)

_


Lucien Lachance said:



			O.o he wants a new border?
		
Click to expand...


I am hardly "he" and no, we sorted it out. _


----------



## Ayana (Apr 12, 2009)

Avy 150 x 150
Sig: resize for a senior member and curve the corners
Stock:


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 12, 2009)

~Requestness~

Avvy - 150x150
Siggy - Transparent. ^^

Stock;


Will Rep and Cred. .


----------



## Kuro (Apr 12, 2009)

Shinobi, do you want any effect on the sig? or just a transparencie?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2009)

> there be your list, Velvet



*thnx Luci

List:

- Hollow
-Sayu
-Karin
-Ayana
*


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 12, 2009)

Kuro said:


> Shinobi, do you want any effect on the sig? or just a transparencie?



Nawww, Just Trans.
*goes to turn off sig*

i keep forgetting.
^^


----------



## Kuro (Apr 12, 2009)

Shinobi.

*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 12, 2009)

Kuro said:


> Shinobi.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Thanks Kuro :ho
Will Rep And Cred ++ ^^


----------



## Kuro (Apr 12, 2009)

^Sig off please.
Glad you liked it, come back soon.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2009)

_Velvet-chan can you make me a set with this?



Some nifty pretty border and resize please! Avy 150 x 150 and no effects I think it's pretty enough that way. Please? _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2009)

*List:

- Hollow
-Sayu
-Karin -taking Kuro
-Ayana - taking Kuro
-Morphine
*


----------



## Kuro (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll do Karin's later.

Hope you like.

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you so much!
It's beautiful!


----------



## Kuro (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad you liked it :3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2009)

@ *Hollow - sorry for the wait , i hope its ok


Spoiler:  











@ Sayu - :3 i hopes you`ll like


Spoiler:  









@ Morphine - i hope you like


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 12, 2009)

It's awesome. I'll rep when i can.


----------



## Sima (Apr 12, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ *@ Sayu - :3 i hopes you`ll like
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Omg, its amazing

I love it.

rep and cred when I can.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2009)

*well seems im grounded for a while -_- donno how long*


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Why hello 

I'd like a set please

Image link

Avatar should be 150 x 150, while sig somewhat bigger and wider

As for effects, a black border is all I ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Kuro (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll do Karin's now, if I finish soon I'll take your request Fox.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, take your time =)

Thanks again!


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like an avy with this stock if possible, rounded borders ( if you can't do them regular ones will do ) and a 150x150 size. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 13, 2009)

Here you go Karin, hope you like.
Tried something with brushes, hope you don't mind.
Stock wasn't really good but I tried my best.

Just noticed you're not a senior yet so I resized the avis for ya'.

*Spoiler*: _Karin_ 











*Spoiler*: __ 

















*Spoiler*: _Vaz_ 




Hope you like.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 13, 2009)

Hope this is what you wanted.

*Spoiler*: _Fox_


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Isn't that sig abit too big? Also, could it be wider than its height? I hate to nitpick, but..


----------



## Kuro (Apr 13, 2009)

It isn't too big. It's within the senior limits.
And ok, will do.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

Sigs doesn't have senior or junior limits, though. I was thinking about the pixel size, not the kb size, in case you got that wrong.

Thank you! That's great


----------



## Kuro (Apr 13, 2009)

Signature rules.
Well, from what I read there, there are limits.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

My bad  Thanks again!


----------



## krome (Apr 13, 2009)

Kuro said:


> Here you go Karin, hope you like.
> Tried something with brushes, hope you don't mind.
> Stock wasn't really good but I tried my best.
> 
> ...



pek Thanks.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad you both liked the sets.
Come again.


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you Kuro, really liked how it came out.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 13, 2009)

Hopefully someone can help me out with this...

If possible I want to request a sig/avi from this:



I would rather the text around the outside border be gone (moved or something), but other than that I'm pretty open to interpretation.  If you have any particular questions for me ask away.  Let me know if someone can work with this please and thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2009)

*sorry if i cant do any requests for a while  im on a friends comp (no photoshop)*


----------



## Kuro (Apr 14, 2009)

Dont worry Velvet, i'll try to help here as much as I can.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2009)

*thnx  *


----------



## Kuro (Apr 14, 2009)

Forget it I may get banned .


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2009)

*b&     why*


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 14, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sorry if i cant do any requests for a while  im on a friends comp (no photoshop)*



Sorry about that then.  If you are not able to help out, I understand.  I'm not in any particular hurry at all though, so I can wait. 

Let me know if I'll need to request elsewhere...


----------



## Morphine (Apr 14, 2009)

My set is awesome, Velvy-chan! Thank you!


----------



## Ral (Apr 14, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Hopefully someone can help me out with this...
> 
> If possible I want to request a sig/avi from this:
> 
> ...



Which character face would you prefer to have as your avatar?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 14, 2009)

- All rep for my sig made by Ral, except  Matt Perry repped me for the one Velvet made for me.(I switched for a day or so)  and ganja, and that other guy >.>


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 14, 2009)

now I have a request 



can you make this into another avatar(transparant) like the one above


and make the siggy as big as it can be without getting into trouble with mods, pweety pleez?
(basically you only need the second image, to avoid confusion)

 - Thanks in advance 


I'm not gonna switch sets just yet, and you have as much time as you like ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 14, 2009)

Ral said:


> Which character face would you prefer to have as your avatar?



I prefer Luffy first choice, second would be Nami.  Thank you again.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

> Sorry about that then. If you are not able to help out, I understand. I'm not in any particular hurry at all though, so I can wait.
> 
> Let me know if I'll need to request elsewhere...



*sorry if its taking so long

i`ll be back as soon as i can
*


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sorry if its taking so long
> 
> i`ll be back as soon as i can
> *



It's not a big deal.  I'm really not in a hurry.  ^_^


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

> It's not a big deal.  I'm really not in a hurry.  ^_^


*if Ral doesnt do it till im back ( sunday-monday -_-' )  i`ll do it

if you can wait till sunday/monday :sweat
*


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, that's actually perfectly alright.  I figure you guys are the ones being so nice as to do this, so the least I can do is not complain about time.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

> Yeah, that's actually perfectly alright. I figure you guys are the ones being so nice as to do this, so the least I can do is not complain about time.



*im rly sorry that im making you wait :sweat usualy im rly fast....but im grounded with no comp till monday  and i can only sneak on to chek on things *


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you are grounded from the computer.  I'm sure everyone wants you back, so try not to get yourself re-grounded.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

> Sorry to hear that you are grounded from the computer. I'm sure everyone wants you back, so try not to get yourself re-grounded.



*if i dont get in fights i wont  if i can make it up for the wait just tell me*


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *if i dont get in fights i wont  if i can make it up for the wait just tell me*



Okay, thank you and be good.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

> Okay, thank you and be good.


*i`ll try 

well since im on i might do your set now so you wont wait
*


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i`ll try
> 
> well since im on i might do your set now so you wont wait
> *



I'm okay either way; if I need to wait until next week I can or if I get it earlier, I'll switch right away.  I'm pretty excited to see how it will turn out in the end,  you guys do good work here.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

> I'm okay either way; if I need to wait until next week I can or if I get it earlier, I'll switch right away. I'm pretty excited to see how it will turn out in the end, you guys do good work here.



*heh thnx 

i hope you wont mind if i add effects
*


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *heh thnx
> 
> i hope you wont mind if i add effects
> *



No, I don't. Add away.  I bow to your expertise.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

> No, I don't. Add away.  I bow to your expertise.



*i wasnt sure what color to use :3 so i hope you like and i hope the sig is ok


Spoiler:  










*


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i wasnt sure what color to use :3 so i hope you like and i hope the sig is ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



It looks wonderful.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

*im glad you like *


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

*1. sig off

2. want an avi too ?
*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 15, 2009)

1. Done, it slipped
2. Yes, slideshow preferably


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

*i hope you`ll like it


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome      .


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

* glad you like it*


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 15, 2009)

Sig and ava please.
Using this image
Can you make the sig rounded or just do something to cut off the complex.com wording?Crop the pic if you'd like.
Anything would be awesome,I've seen ur work.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2009)

> Sig and ava please.
> Using this image
> Can you make the sig rounded or just do something to cut of the complex.com wording?Crop the pic if you'd like.
> Anything would be awesome,I've seen ur work.



*sorry if it takes kinda long , i`ll try to sneak on agen to do it*


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sorry if it takes kinda long , i`ll try to sneak on agen to do it*



No prob,take as much time as you need.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 16, 2009)

When you get a chance,can you make a avy and put the logo in the sig etc.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2009)

*@ Revy hahaha well seems my punishment is over earlyer

here is your request , i hope you like


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2009)

*here bro 


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 16, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Revy hahaha well seems my punishment is over earlyer
> 
> here is your request , i hope you like
> 
> ...



Looks awesome<3 Thanks!
Will rep ya when I can!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2009)

*im glad you liked it*


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Velvetpek, could you do a set with this for me?:


----------



## Morphine (Apr 16, 2009)

Velvy-chan you know I love you right?  Reason I'm not using the SasuNaru set you made me is that KN said the broken heart bothered him and promised he'd fix it. I'm having an ItaSasu time atm and I wonder if you could do a request? 



Let's see: trans and resize for the sig avy 150 x 150 (Sauce), some pretty dotted border? When you have time (Glad your grouding ended earlier! ).

p.s. If you think that just trans won't look good you can trans, resize and add some pretty effect?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2009)

*List:

- Legend
-Morphine
*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 16, 2009)

Some particular reason you didn't answer on MSN?


----------



## Stephen (Apr 16, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *here bro
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Much thanks <3


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> now I have a request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Velvet, I got banned. Can you please make this for me now though?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2009)

*ok will do Luci


List:
-Legend
-Morphine
-Lucien
*


----------



## Battoumaru (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd like this changed to include a purple half moon shape in the BG, and cut off at the waist, please, with the words Half Moon Magister on the left in black.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Apr 17, 2009)

*List:
-Legend
-Morphine
-Lucien
-Battoumaru
-St.Jimmy
*


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2009)

Velvet Darling, do you think you could do something with this?



a simple signature would be much appreciated. any detail you could spare would be an extra bonus of joy on my part.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 17, 2009)

*List:

-Legend
-Morphine
-Lucien
-Battoumaru
-St.Jimmy
-Darth Potato


Note: sorry if it takes long...the request will be done on monday since im gone for the weekend ~ sorry for the wait
*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 17, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Velvet Darling, do you think you could do something with this?
> 
> 
> 
> a simple signature would be much appreciated. any detail you could spare would be an extra bonus of joy on my part.



Sig off please


 - kk, Velvet, willin' to wait


----------



## Ral (Apr 18, 2009)

*Good Lord your list is huge Velvy. 

Need any help? *


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm willing to help this weekend is Tifa is away.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 18, 2009)

And I'm willing to have my request done by either of you.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 18, 2009)

ral saves the day


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 18, 2009)

If possible, I'd like to request a 150x150 avy of that picture.

Please and thanks in advance.


----------



## Sima (Apr 19, 2009)

Sig request.

I just need a transparency of this, within senior limits.

I don't need an avy.


----------



## Ender (Apr 19, 2009)

Sig/Ava set --

Same specs. as last time --
Ava - Senior limits
Sig -- Height -- 400 px max
Width -- 500 px max

Using 


 TY Angel! pek


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 20, 2009)

Velvet I hope you don't mind I take Sayu's  I'm trying out GIMP. I dunno how good My skill is though with it 



rep and credit goes to Velvet and her shop


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 20, 2009)

Another simple request by me.

Stock

Resize to 150 x 150 and add a black border. Possibly sharpen the 9 and Torres text on his back if you can.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2009)

*woaaaaah  so many requests

i`ll try to do them today

** -Legend
-Morphine
-Lucien
-Battoumaru
-St.Jimmy
-Darth Potato
- Insiqht
- Ender
- Gray Fox
*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2009)

*Legend -*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Morphine -

Spoiler:  









Lucien -

Spoiler:  









Batt -


*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2009)

*Jimmy -*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Darth -



Insiqht -



Ender- 


Spoiler:  










~ Fox the pic isnt showing
*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks awesome, Velvy-chan! Gonna use it a tad bit later tough, too fond of my current one. (isn't it cute?)


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2009)

*sure its nice*


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 20, 2009)

I fixed the link


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2009)

*here


*


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2009)

TY luv! Its awesomeeeee!!!!!!!!!   pek


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Angelpek.


----------



## Sima (Apr 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Velvet I hope you don't mind I take Sayu's  I'm trying out GIMP. I dunno how good My skill is though with it
> 
> 
> 
> rep and credit goes to Velvet and her shop



Thanks so much Hisa-chan<33


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice job Velvet, not just on mine.


----------



## Battoumaru (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Stephen (Apr 21, 2009)

just put the logo on it,and thanks in advance.<3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2009)

*here you go

*


----------



## Navil (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi All

I´m a new member 




smaller and make it look beautiful lol  and if possible take off those letters on the left :/, and down in the left side write Navil dont know if u can do it but if you could its going to look awesome 




The size its good i think (if an assinature can be bigger i want it bigger ), i want it to be my assinature on the imagem there is a "shinji" can you change it for Navil?



Thanks


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

could you possibly make me a sig out of this pic using a rounded border and maybe add a small lil effect to it. Wuteva you think would complete it. You did such an amazing job on the last one so I trust you.

edit:and also a rounded ava to go with it.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2009)

*List:

-Navil
-Revy*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Navil (Apr 21, 2009)

Ohh i forgot to ask for a avatar imagem from this picture it should be "240x180" i want it to show his face and his sword and if possible with my name navil 


=))))

THANKS!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2009)

*List:

-Navil
-Revy
- Jimmy


note: might have to wait a lil , net problems
*


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 22, 2009)

Stock: CNS for this piece
Avy: Orihime, then one of Ulquiorra (both 150 x 150)
Sig: 500 x 500


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2009)

*List:

-Navil
-Revy
- Jimmy
- Hollow
*


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 22, 2009)

Not to pile on to your list while your nets fukked up 

Sig
Avy

Can you take the text out of the pic for the avy? And whatever else you want to do, effects and such.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2009)

*List:

-Navil
-Revy
- Jimmy
- Hollow
- Beyond


why i get most requests when im grounded or no net -_-
*


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry Tifa-love


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2009)

*its ok

i`ll try to do all if im on tomorow
*


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 22, 2009)

It's cool,Velvet.I can wait.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2009)

> It's cool,Velvet.I can wait.



*i wont make you wait long*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2009)

*@ Navil - since i cant remove text from sigs i`ll ask Ral to take your request

@ Revy - 
Spoiler:  









@ Jimmy -
Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2009)

*@ Hollow -
Spoiler:  










@ Fuji-chan - sorry i couldnt remove the text


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Navil (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2009)

>



*dont cry  Ral will do it*


----------



## Navil (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok ill wait.


----------



## Ral (Apr 23, 2009)

*Navil*

Hope you like the set. =]


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Revy -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You are just too amazing Velvet.pek
Thank you<3


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Fuji-chan - sorry i couldnt remove the text
> 
> ...



The text looks fine like that anyway, thanks Tifa-chan pek


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Hollow -*
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Awesome. I love it.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 24, 2009)

Ew Jenna your set  <3


Tiffa baby I need a rendered set with two separete avatars each focusing on Togepi and its owner in turn


----------



## Velvet (Apr 24, 2009)

> Tifa baby I need a rendered set with two separete avatars each focusing on Togepi and its owner in turn



*so kawaii <3  i`ll love to do it*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, Velvy-chan. I have something very hot for you to turn into a set.



 Only request: resize to senior limits, avy 150 x 150, dotted border, brown-ish like the pic. Avy - (Naruto). No effects needed. And take you time.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 24, 2009)

*List:

-Hisagi
- Morphine
*


----------



## Navil (Apr 24, 2009)

THAAAANKS 


Its great


----------



## Navil (Apr 24, 2009)

1º Only his face 150x150

2ºAll his body without those letters can u try do like:


----------



## Velvet (Apr 24, 2009)

*Navil ...

1. wait atleast a day before doing a nother request

2. you cant have 150x150 avi , read rules
*


----------



## Stephen (Apr 24, 2009)

put the logo on it,is all.<3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 24, 2009)

*List:

-Hisagi
- Morphine
-Navil
-Narutofreak
*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2009)

*@ Hisa - 
Spoiler:  










@ Morphine - 
Spoiler:  








@ Navil -  

@ Naruto -  
*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2009)

*ok will do *


----------



## Morphine (Apr 26, 2009)

I love it Velvet!  Rep+!


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Velvet!
^^
I was wondering if you could just do a render of this.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




Kawaii Ne? 




Will Cred & Rep ofc.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

*@ Nikki -


*


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW!
That was fast!

Thankyou ^^


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

*no prob 


*


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 26, 2009)

Heya Velvy. 

Request for signature.


Borders cut off, while outlines of the entire picture darkened, and maybe darken the the black if you can, and you can clean as you see fit.

Maximum size a sig is allowed.

Thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 26, 2009)

baybuddy123 said:


> I'm new to here,how much does DarkMoon Card cost?    10000G? 20000G?    I think I should buy 10000 wow gold to get a DarkMoon Card, usawowgold.com seemed get the  cheapest price,and they will provide extra 5% gold. Do your guys have a better option, I am gonna get my 10000g from usawowgold.com.us-buy-wow-gold-arathor-horde  wow gold  wow gold  wow gold



Wrong section. Delete your post please.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

> I'm new to here,how much does DarkMoon Card cost?    10000G? 20000G?    I think I should buy 10000 wow gold to get a DarkMoon Card, usawowgold.com seemed get the cheapest price,and they will provide extra 5% gold. Do your guys have a better option, I am gonna get my 10000g from usawowgold.com.us-buy-wow-gold-arathor-horde  wow gold  wow gold  wow gold



*plz no spamming*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 26, 2009)

Could i have 3 little small banners
Stocks
1- wow gold
2- wow gold
3- wow gold
Size-88x31
Text-DBZ GR


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

> Could i have 3 little small banners
> Stocks
> 1-http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/911baller/Broly.jpg
> 2-http://api.ning.com/files/VJj6nvfj5sXjK9YE6gAaERsS9opEIYRaVLhUZa*pOYm7t3A3P3 qRVFowMqbT-5FkLw1ABDRcEhGHYYsp1L0DMMgIoSVyiHSs/2buu.jpg
> ...



*plz fix the links*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *plz fix the links*



i did but sorry i now read the rules baout 1 request so just do which ever one you want


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

*i can do the 3 , its ok

List :

-Aizen
-Vegeta
*


----------



## Ayana (Apr 26, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150 
I want Anko in the avatar
Signature: transparent for a senior member
Stock:


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

*
List :
-Aizen
-Vegeta
- Ayana*


----------



## Totitos (Apr 26, 2009)

Can I have set from this please Tifa? Make it as devilish as possible


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

* List :
-Aizen
-Vegeta
- Ayana
-Totios
*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 26, 2009)

ill request something when you not so busy.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

*its ok you can request*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 26, 2009)

Transparent set add any effects you want. The text needs to say
*Sin is Beautiful* in a seductive like text


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

* List :
-Aizen - Velvet
-Vegeta -Velvet
- Ayana -Ral
-Totios -Velvet
-Kenpachi - Velvet


*


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 26, 2009)

Could you make me a set out of this pic, please?

Avy:125x125 could you also make it w/ the corners rounded
Sig: no bigger than w370xh400 background invisible
Text: FoxxyKat
Effects: Have fun


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2009)

* List :
-Aizen 
-Vegeta 
- Ayana 
-Totios 
-Kenpachi 
- Foxxy
*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2009)

*@ Aizen - i didnt really get what you wanet so...


Spoiler:  









@ Vegeta - 
Spoiler:  












*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2009)

*@ Toti-   i hope you`ll like it


Spoiler:  








@ Kenpachi - 


Spoiler:  








@ Foxxy -

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Aizen - i didnt really get what you wanet so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Those looks great regardless, thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2009)

*im glad *


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a example of edges cut off.


vs 

border


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2009)

*next time say so  you kinda didnt explain too well*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2009)

requesting to see velvety!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2009)

*request done *


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2009)

*Note:*​*
wont be taking requests for a long time
*


----------



## Ayana (Apr 27, 2009)

So in ths case I just hope my request will be done...


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the set velvet.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Aizen - i didnt really get what you wanet so...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



thx alot
rep coming


----------



## Sarun (Apr 27, 2009)

I would like an avy and a sig of the Ichigo picture.
Would u add effects and colors to both avy and sig please.
And make both Avy and Sig as big as this forum will allow.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Toti-   i hope you`ll like it
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


Thank you, Velvet! I love it!


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Apr 28, 2009)

hey velvet , i really wanna ask if you could do me a favor??
i'm new here but i really want a set of this:



could you make me a set of this please...


----------



## Velvet (Apr 28, 2009)

> I would like an avy and a sig of the Ichigo picture.
> Would u add effects and colors to both avy and sig please.
> And make both Avy and Sig as big as this forum will allow.





> hey velvet , i really wanna ask if you could do me a favor??
> i'm new here but i really want a set of this:
> could you make me a set of this please...



*like i said in my post above...im not taking any requests for a while*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 28, 2009)

_


Velvet said:



*like i said in my post above...im not taking any requests for a while*

Click to expand...



Even if it may be considered spam I shall ask - why? Something happened?_


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Apr 29, 2009)

*EDIT*: okay you don't have to , i tried it my self and it's actually quite easy


----------



## Velvet (Apr 29, 2009)

> *EDIT*: okay you don't have to , i tried it my self and it's actually quite easy



*next time sig off plz

*


> _ Even if it may be considered spam I shall ask - why? Something happened?_



*no worry about it*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 29, 2009)

_Note:


Im back and working agen
_​


----------



## Morphine (Apr 29, 2009)

Velvy-chan! You is back!  I have something for yoou.



Do whatever you like. Effects, strange borders whatever you want.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2009)

*Morphi i hope you`ll like it


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 30, 2009)

_


Velvet said:



*Morphi i hope you`ll like it


Spoiler:  








*

Click to expand...



This is so kawaii, Velvy-chan! _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2009)

*i tryed to remove the text but then it got ugly  im glad you like how i made it*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 30, 2009)

_I just  it so much! Just what I wanted!!!

EDIT: you kidding? I adore itt!_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2009)

* your so nice 

im glad you like my work
*


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 30, 2009)

Velvet Chaaan ^w^

Could you make a Transparent set out of this pweese? ^,^
Like the other one like this, could it have a dotted border, and get rid of the blue background, but keep the stars if possible?


Thankies. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2009)

*@ Nikki - avi of Lee ?*


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeas Please.  ^^


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2009)

* sorry couldnt keep the stars , and the stock quality wasnt pretty good -_-


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Ayana (Apr 30, 2009)

I made a request before.
I hope you didn't forget about it.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * sorry couldnt keep the stars , and the stock quality wasnt pretty good -_-
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



No Prob.
Yeah, i couldn't find a bigger pic of that one ><

But it's great,
Thanks Velvet 

Shall +Rep when i can. And Cred. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2009)

> I made a request before.
> I hope you didn't forget about it.
> Adult Image Hosting


*no i didnt

sorry :sweat i tought Ral did it  gona kill him


Spoiler:  










*


----------



## Ayana (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you!
It looks awesome!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2009)

> Thank you!
> It looks awesome!



*sorry to make you wait *


----------



## Ayana (Apr 30, 2009)

It was worth it!
pek


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2009)

anyone need help?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2009)

> anyone need help?



*yes i do *


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and resized please . 



Could you keep the Three and the coloured strip and an Ava (Rounded if possible) One around her Boobs and one Around her face please?

thanks so much


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 30, 2009)

Make it look badass please


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2009)

Yo Tifapek, Could you to do me a set with this:


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2009)

Avy's of all of them, 150 x 150.
stocks:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hayley: Chibi Nanao Josh: Chibi Nanao Jeremy: Chibi Nanao Zac: Chibi Nanao


For the sig can you have them side by side (Hayley-Josh) (Zac-Jeremy)

Sig: 500 x 500
Borders normal.


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2009)

*List:

-whips
-jimmy
-legend
-hollow`d
*


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2009)

*@ Whips - 
Spoiler:  







and some dotted border if you dont like the round one :
Behold, the daughter of Galactus: Galactica!
Behold, the daughter of Galactus: Galactica!




@ Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2009)

*@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  








@ Hollow`d - i hope you like it


Spoiler:  











*


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2009)

Amazing, thanks Velvet pek


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Romanticide (May 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend - *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's awesome! I'll rep when i can.


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2009)

*im glad you liked it *


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sooo much lovepek.


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2009)

* anytime *


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 1, 2009)

here the pic. i want this saying on the sig pic please "Find Your Reason To Live, Then Use It To The Fullest"
avatar going from each face if possible. if not just one pic of the avatar with both faces
thanks


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




Text: Soh Cah Toa


----------



## Jade (May 2, 2009)

Hello, Could you make this into a set. You can add effects to it, to make it look more eccentric. If possible, transparency for the sig would be nice.


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2009)

*List:**

-Determined
-Jimmy
-Kyte
*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 3, 2009)

Trans for a signature and ava plox 

Velvy the numba 1 Sig/Avatar shop in teh nashun


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2009)

> Trans for a signature and ava plox
> 
> Velvy the numba 1 Sig/Avatar shop in teh nashun



* 

**List:**

-Determined
-Jimmy
-Kyte
- Lucien
*


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2009)

_So which one must I do Angel  _


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2009)

> _So which one must I do Angel _



*thank joo got helpin me 

if you can do Lucien`s and Jimmy`s 
*


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 











*Spoiler*: _Lucien_ 









rep me

Credit the shop


----------



## Stephen (May 3, 2009)

K sis work your magic,I know it'll be great <3


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2009)

*List:**

-Determined
-Kyte
-Narutofreak
*


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

_

Small effects to the sig,resize and Adam as an avy.  150 x 150 dotted border like the one in my current avy, if you can._


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2009)

> _ Small effects to the sig,resize and Adam as an avy.  150 x 150 dotted border like the one in my current avy, if you can._



*and who is adam ?*


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

_


Velvet said:



*and who is adam ?*

Click to expand...


One laying on the ground on the left.  I thought you knew... Again, the border should be like this if possible _


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2009)

> _One laying on the ground on the left.  I thought you knew... Again, the border should be like this if possible_


*ok i know how the border should be 

wait....OMG ITS THREE DAYS GRACE !!! *


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

_


Velvet said:



*ok i know how the border should be *

Click to expand...



You don't normally do it that exact way. But never mind.

EDIT: that's why I thought you'd know who Adam is _


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2009)

> _ You don't normally do it that exact way. But never mind._



*sig off

well give more details ok 
*


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

_


Velvet said:



*sig off

well give more details ok 
*

Click to expand...


That's what I tried to do just now. I don't blabber of effects too much since I trust your choice and think that you can find something pretty for the sig._


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2009)

> _That's what I tried to do just now. I don't blabber of effects too much since I trust your choice and think that you can find something pretty for the sig._



*/small words XD

ok i got it  will do that miss Morphine
*


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

Velvet said:


> */small words XD
> 
> ok i got it  will do that miss Morphine
> *




Thank you miss Velvet. Off to watch some Bleach.  Bye now! 

p.s. I like small words


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 4, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_



Um I wanted text that said Soh Cah Toa on the sig


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2009)

How do you want that writing  

Vertically 

Underneath the pic


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 4, 2009)

Surprise me


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Cjones (May 4, 2009)

Could you make transparencies out of these two pictures. I would like the whole picture to be transparened and resze it to 250x200. The second picture could you make an avi out of it for me too?


----------



## Nightmare (May 4, 2009)

Cjones

That picture you want for your sig is a very difficult picture to deal with 

I can do it for you, but I can almost 100% guarantee the hair is going to look terrible

Now you can either please find me another picture of that girl

r please kindly provide me with her name and I will personally looks for another picture of her  

BTW I'm really good at finding material for sets :ho


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

*@ Pedro - sorry i took so long , i hope you`ll like it

Spoiler:  








@ Kyte - i hope you`ll like it

Spoiler:  








@ Narutofreak - i hope you`ll like it bro /also you didnt tell me if you want an avi


@ Morphi - i hope i didnt mess up the avi >.<

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Morphine (May 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * @ Morphi - i hope i didnt mess up the avi >.<*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Beautiful!  Sig's just how I expected and avy is 
​


----------



## Jade (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, I love the what you did with the sig.


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

> Beautiful!  Sig's just how I expected and avy is





> Thanks, I love the what you did with the sig.



*im happy you liked my work *


----------



## Fay (May 5, 2009)

My request:

Avatar: [of the sunglasses] 150x150; transparancy, no border

Signature: same picture size; transparancy, no border


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

> My request:
> 
> Avatar: [of the sunglasses] 150x150; transparancy, no border
> 
> Signature: same picture size; transparancy, no border



*sig : the whole pic or the sunglasses *


----------



## Fay (May 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sig : the whole pic or the sunglasses *



Sig: the whole pic.


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

> Sig: the whole pic.



*oh okay *


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 5, 2009)

> *Pedro - sorry i took so long , i hope you`ll like it*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
wow its great!:amazed but wait....would you be able to ake the sig pic a little bit smaller cause last time they banned me for having it too big


----------



## Fay (May 5, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> wow its great!:amazed but wait....would you be able to ake the sig pic a little bit smaller cause last time they banned me for having it too big



That was because you were over the sig-size limits. This sig, is in the sigsize limits, so it's small enough.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 5, 2009)

ok sweet. thanks


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

*turn sig off Pedro*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *turn sig off Pedro*


 sorry my bad. keep forgeting


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

*its ok

just dont forget agen
*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 5, 2009)

ok ill try. i never had to before so its hard to automatilcally do it


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

*you better not forget*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 5, 2009)

ok ok fine


----------



## Cjones (May 5, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> Cjones
> 
> That picture you want for your sig is a very difficult picture to deal with
> 
> ...



Sorry took me a while to replay. The picture is hard...well if you can find a better than I'm up for it. Her name is Beatrix from Final Fantasy IX

Thanks for going to this trouble for me. When you finish i'll rep you like a school girl


----------



## Intus Legere (May 5, 2009)

Hm, I've got a request. I guess it's pretty simple one.



125x125, with transparency. Yeah, I know it does aq bad quality, but I'd really appreciate if anything could e done, as it is for another person. Thanks in advance Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

*this ok ?



edit: hmmm something is wrong with my photoshop
*


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2009)

Hello love

Can you work your magic with this:


----------



## Intus Legere (May 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *this ok ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Velvet, I'd like transparency as well, if possible. Thanks again


----------



## Velvet (May 5, 2009)

> Actually Velvet, I'd like transparency as well, if possible. Thanks again



*yeah i know :sweat but photoshop bitching and wont make the trans*


----------



## Intus Legere (May 5, 2009)

Oh, sure. That's ok.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




I want a slideshow avy showing both of the skulls and text on the sig that says



> I've got a really bad disease
> It's got me begging
> On my hands and knees
> Take me to the emergency
> 'Cause something seems to be missing


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 6, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Say please 



Velvet, turn this into a set and no one gets hurt 



 Got my eye on you.


----------



## Vaz (May 6, 2009)

Sig Request; transparency on the female Ace and the Jolly Roger burning behind her, small sig size.


----------



## Velvet (May 6, 2009)

*List:

-Insight
-Jimmy
-Lucien
-Vaz
*


----------



## Fay (May 6, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *List:
> 
> -Insight
> -Jimmy
> ...



What about me?


----------



## Velvet (May 6, 2009)

> What about me?


*oops sorry :sweat so clumsy

**List:

-Fay
-Insight
-Jimmy
-Lucien
-Vaz

*


----------



## Legend (May 6, 2009)

How is it that im not even on the list?


----------



## Velvet (May 6, 2009)

*turn off sig and you will be

**List:

-Fay
-Insight
-Jimmy
-Legend
-Lucien
-Vaz
*


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2009)

*@ Fay- i kinda didnt get what you wanet for the avi  so i hope its ok

Spoiler:  








@Insight - *cough* sorry here ya go


@ Legend - <3

Spoiler:  








@ Jimmy - i hope its good

Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2009)

*@ Lucien - you didnt say what you wanet to be done to the sig

Spoiler:  








@ Vaz -  if you want an avi tell me
*


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 7, 2009)

Oh my god, thanks Angel, its fucking awesome


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2009)

*im glad you liked it *


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Legend - <3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thanks hunpek,love you.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2009)

Got a request here...

Request:
*Avatar:* Senior sized of Law's face (guy with tatoos)
*Signature:* Senior sized of whole frame, including text.

Stock:


Thanks!


----------



## Fay (May 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Fay- i kinda didnt get what you wanet for the avi  so i hope its ok
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thank you! This is what I wanted!


----------



## Sima (May 7, 2009)

I gots a request for you Angel~



Avy: I just need a transparent head shot, with a nice border. 150x150

Sig;- Transparency...do whatever you'd like to it. Within Senior Limits


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2009)

> Thank you! This is what I wanted!


*
o-oh okey 

*


> I gots a request for you Angel~
> 
> 
> Avy: I just need a transparent head shot, with a nice border.
> ...



*i cant see it *


----------



## Sima (May 7, 2009)

I think I fixed it.


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2009)

*yeah i see it  cute


List:

-The Observer
-Sayu
*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 7, 2009)

:sadface

My Linux is dead. i'm on windows again


----------



## Faye Valentine (May 8, 2009)

I'd like to ask for an avy please 




150x200, rounded borders


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2009)

*List:*
*
-The Observer
-Sayu
-Lunie
*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 8, 2009)

Set From Video the Wailers



1:06 - 1:11 - Signature
0:33 - 0:35 - Avvy

Thanks velvy


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2009)

Trans, avy 150 x 150, close up at their faces.



Thanks in advance, Love. 
​


----------



## Velvet (May 10, 2009)

*List:*

* -The Observer*
* -Sayu*
* -Lunie*
* -Lucien*
* -Morphine*

* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* ​*
@ Observer - *cough* i made it transed ...but if you dont like it tell me 

Spoiler:  








@ Sayu- i hope you like it hun :3

Spoiler:  








@ Lunie - here ya go :3



*


----------



## Velvet (May 10, 2009)

*@ Lucien - since im not that good with gif`s yet , i`ll ask you to wait a lil till Ral installs his CS3  sorry for the wait

@ Morphine - here ya go 

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Lucien - since im not that good with gif`s yet , i`ll ask you to wait a lil till Ral installs his CS3  sorry for the wait*
> 
> * @ Morphine - here ya go *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you honey! Repped now, cred when I use. I just have teh best set now! 
​


----------



## Velvet (May 11, 2009)

*<3 no prob sweety*


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and Resized please .

Stock (could you include the little speech bubble thing?)

Could I have a 150x150 Ava around the Boobs aswell please pek
Thanks <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Sima (May 11, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Sayu- i hope you like it hun :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Love it, thanks hun.


----------



## Velvet (May 11, 2009)

*no prob 
List:
-Lucien
-Whips
-Jimmy
*


----------



## Legend (May 11, 2009)

Can i have a set with this?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2009)

Perfect, thanks Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (May 11, 2009)

*List:
-Lucien
-Whips
-Jimmy
-Legend

*


> Perfect, thanks Velvet.



*im glad ~ and sig off plz*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 11, 2009)

Listen to this song velvet.


----------



## Velvet (May 11, 2009)

*aw thnx Lucien *


----------



## Jade (May 11, 2009)

This is what you made for me a few days ago. I felt the avatar was kinda bland. So I come here asking if you spice it up with effects .


----------



## Velvet (May 13, 2009)

*List:
-Lucien -  im tryin to make the gif but something is wrong with my gif skills XD sorry to make you wait
-Whips
-Jimmy
-Legend
-Kyte
*


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Set From Video an educational video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this for you.


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2009)

*Lucian Lachance



*


----------



## krome (May 13, 2009)

Avy ~
Size: 125 x 125 w/ rounded border. 
Just close in on his face.
Stock: x 

Siggy~
Size: Doesn't matter, as long as it's within limits.
Effects: Anything. Surprise me. 
Stock: x


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2009)

I'd do this but i'm no good with "special effects" so to speak, sorry


----------



## krome (May 14, 2009)

That's fine.


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2009)

*Hisa i can do karin`s if you want 


@Whips - i hope you`ll like it :3

Spoiler:  









@ Jimmy -here ya go

Spoiler:  








@ Legend - :3

Spoiler:  








@ Kyte - i hope you like it  if you dont i can always fix it

*


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2009)

Sankyuu Velvet! <333


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2009)

*yay your welcome <3*


----------



## Jade (May 14, 2009)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2009)

*im glad you liked it :3*


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, will use after friday


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2009)

*okey Jimmy :3*


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Legend - :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thank you honeypek.


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2009)

* anything for joo*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 15, 2009)

Velvet. I'll pay 500 Pounds and a cup of tea for you to make that into a set :ho .
One clean set, and one with the words "Lucien Lachance" on them.


----------



## KBL (May 15, 2009)

Hmm hi *Velvet*

Can you make me a sign? pls :


*Size:* 400 x 167 Pix
*Pictures for the sign:*  (Much like the parents who chose to pray for their daughter, who died of an easily treatable disease.)
(Much like the parents who chose to pray for their daughter, who died of an easily treatable disease.)
*Color Scheme*:Blue dark
*Text*: Top of the signature : Despair
                  Low of the signature: Nnoitra Jiruga
*Specifications*: Put the Resurrection of Nnoi in the left and his normal state in the right... you can choose the color of the letters 

Thanks !


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2009)

*turn off sig plz

List:

-Lucien
-Kisame
*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 15, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Velvet. I'll pay 500 Pounds and a cup of tea for you to make that into a set :ho .
> One clean set, and one with the words "Lucien Lachance" on them.



If its not too late, could I use this picture instead 
Tis higher quality

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2009)

*sig off plz*


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2009)

*ok now sig off plz*


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (May 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *ok now sig off plz*



It is off. It has been. I don't see it.  O.O





//uZn


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2009)

*its on

now plz go to "go advanced" and turn off your sig
*


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2009)

*thank  you

next time remember it or i`ll ignore your request
*


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2009)

Congrats on the shop being stickied hun.


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

I thought threads weren't stickied until after 2k

Gone to the dogs, NF has. Oh well, Stickied well earned. Congratz Vel


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 15, 2009)

Grats 

you deserve it velvet
:lolkubo

You deserve to see


----------



## Nightmare (May 15, 2009)

_Yo you need any transparent work done Angel  _


----------



## Mikaveli (May 16, 2009)

Avy&Sig plz

PM preferably.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2009)

Hello Honeypek,

When you get a chance can you do a set with this?


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2009)

> I thought threads weren't stickied until after 2k
> 
> Gone to the dogs, NF has. Oh well, Stickied well earned. Congratz Vel


*thank you Hisa-chan 

*


> Grats
> 
> you deserve it velvet
> :lolkubo
> ...


*thats a nice cock ya got there  lol

*


> _Yo you need any transparent work done Angel _


*pick a request if you want ^^

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

List:

-Karin
-Lucien
-Kisame
-Uzumaki
-Burnt
-Mike
-Legend
*


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2009)

*@ Lucien - so didnt like the stock 

Spoiler:  








@ Kisame - i hope you`ll like it


@ Uzumaki -

Spoiler:  








@ Burnt -

Spoiler:  








@ Legend -

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (May 16, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Uzumaki -
> 
> ...




Omg ty. I owe you one! pek


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2009)

*no      prob*


----------



## cheshire cat (May 16, 2009)

Thanks so much Velvet.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2009)

Thanks honeypek.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (May 16, 2009)

I'd like to make another request if possible.

I'd like this to be a sig, 450x500 (which is max I think). I'd like it bordered, rendered, which ever. Don't really know the protocol on these things. 



Thanks a bunch! 



//uZn


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (May 16, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> I was thinking about taking the blue away from Mana.pek I liked seeing her underwear.
> 
> Thanks Vel.pekpek



My Mana is better than your Mana!  





//uZn


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Lucien - so didnt like the stock
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## KBL (May 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Kisame - i hope you`ll like it
> 
> ...


Omg!  I love it!

Thanks *Velvet*, Cred + Reps for ya!


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

Trans, resize to senior limits plus two avys one with focus on the face, and one on the breasts. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Velvet (May 18, 2009)

*List:

-Uzumaki
-Morphine
*


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

Thank you for the awesome set, my lovely Pet. You have been repped.  Gonna use soon. I like how clean my profile is at the moment (and how grey!).
​


----------



## Velvet (May 18, 2009)

* im glad you liked it*


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

I like everything you do for me. 
​


----------



## Velvet (May 18, 2009)

*im glad *


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd/Set please? 

Stock

Thanks .


----------



## Ayana (May 18, 2009)

Avatar:  150 x 150
I want Tayuya in the avatar
Sig: resize for a senior member
Stock:


----------



## Jade (May 19, 2009)

Hello, again. I would like this picture into a set. Avatar would be normal size. Sig, I don't know if it need's a new border or anything else. I trust your talent .


----------



## Velvet (May 19, 2009)

*List:

-Uzumaki - sorry for the wait/busy with school
-whips
-ayana
-kyte
*


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2009)

Could you make this pic into a set? I would use the pic as is but its a little over the sig limits here.


----------



## Velvet (May 20, 2009)

*Uzumaki -  didnt look good transed 

Spoiler:  








Whips - sorry if its bad >.<

Spoiler:  








Ayana -

Spoiler:  








Kyte-the border is awesome so i didnt remove it

Spoiler:  








Supreme- the pic is lovely >:3 didnt wanna ruin it

Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Ayana (May 20, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Jade (May 20, 2009)

Thank you once again.


----------



## Velvet (May 20, 2009)

*no prob guys *


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2009)

I love it Velvet. Sexy Trans is Sexy  <333


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks so much!!! You're so great!  pek





//uZn


----------



## Velvet (May 20, 2009)

> I love it Velvet. Sexy Trans is Sexy  <333


pek



> Thanks so much!!! You're so great!  pek


*aww *


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2009)

oh man, thanks! didn't think you'd get it done THIS fast! Its awesome.


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2009)

*^^ haha no prob*


----------



## cheshire cat (May 21, 2009)

Vel can you make a set out of this please? And a dotted border for the sig and avi??



I shall give you some Bologna. 

Thanks Vel!


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2009)

Could you perhaps make me a set with a 150x150 avatar using one or two of these renders?


*Spoiler*: __ 

















I would prefer the avatar and sig to be from different stocks. But use your judgement on the matter. I trust that you have more experience with sigs and such than I do.


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2009)

*List:

-Burnt
-Darth*


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2009)

*List:

-Burnt
-Darth
-Jimmy
*


----------



## Legend (May 21, 2009)

Hey hun could you do a set for me with this?:


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2009)

*List:

-Burnt
-Darth
-Jimmy
-Legend
*


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2009)

Okay, luv. I found something I think you'd like. click it! Senior sized, that's all I ask for. Rest is up to you. Just one thing - if you do rounded border let is be slightly rounded. Rep + Cred, as usual.
​


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2009)

*@ Burnt - *
*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Darth -* 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Jimmy - *
*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Legend -* 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Morphine - *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Morphine - *
> *Spoiler*: __



Very pretty, luv! Repped. Gonna use it tomorrow maybe tough. Elle's too fond of my current sig. 
​


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2009)

*haha okey ^^

Elle-chan is a big sasunaru fan 
*


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Darth -*
> *Spoiler*: __



That's amazing. 

Is it just me or is the text on the sig blurry? I think it's just me. Nvrmind.

Thanks so much Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Velvet*
> _
> *@ Darth -*
> ...


*thats the idea  it should be kinda blurry  like fading away*


----------



## Kelsey (May 24, 2009)

could I have this trans'd please Velvet? 

Stock


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2009)

*@ whips -  *


----------



## Kelsey (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Velvet, I love it <33


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2009)

*im glad *


----------



## Kelsey (May 24, 2009)

I will rep once I've spread a little more, sorry


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2009)

*its ok *


----------



## Kelsey (May 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2009)

*no prob <3 always happy to do your requests*


----------



## Teach (May 24, 2009)

Hey,

Why did they hide Minatos identity from Naruto?

Middle panel, I'd like my sig consist of BB and Luffy and a BB avatar. Transparent ;p

Thanks.


----------



## Legend (May 24, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend -*
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks soo much honeypek.


----------



## cheshire cat (May 24, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Burnt - *
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much vel! Here have some spagetti. :ho


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2009)

*List:

-h3h3h3


*


> Thanks soo much honeypek.





> Thanks so much vel! Here have some spagetti.



*thank you*


----------



## GlazedIce (May 25, 2009)

Okay.

Bear with me, I'm a newbie and I've no clue how this works.

So...... this is kind of up to you... but can you find me a picture for a set?
I want something kinda... dark and mysterious... maybe even a bit emo.
And I guess you could do whatever you want... just play around and have some fun with it... 

As for size, I'll be find with any size. 

Have fun, and thanks in advance!
(Sorry if I forgot something...)


----------



## Velvet (May 25, 2009)

> Okay.
> 
> Bear with me, I'm a newbie and I've no clue how this works.
> 
> ...


*girl or a guy i should search for ?

*


----------



## GlazedIce (May 25, 2009)

Wow that was a fast reply.

Hun, just do whatever you please. 
Sorry if I'm bothering you for being so indecisive.


----------



## Velvet (May 25, 2009)

> Wow that was a fast reply.
> 
> Hun, just do whatever you please.
> Sorry if I'm bothering you for being so indecisive.


*im a fast ninja 

well ok  i`ll make  2 sigs you can choose from and  your not a bother


**List:

-h3h3h3
-GlazedIce
*


----------



## GlazedIce (May 25, 2009)

Hehe. 

An Extra fast ninja, you are.

Okay then. I'm looking forward to those two sigs. 
And I'm pretty glad that I'm not a bother.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 25, 2009)

hey velvet can you make a sig of this with the saying "You are my only reason to live" avatar with the faces
can you make the words appear in different spots on the pic or it has to go in order?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 25, 2009)

The ususal. Angel you know you're the best.

I don't want too many effects added to it. But I'd like it to be a bit darker.


----------



## solidspartan117 (May 26, 2009)

Hey could you make one of Amaru in Naruto movie 2 broken bonds?


----------



## Velvet (May 26, 2009)

*List:

-h3h3h3
-GlazedIce
-Determined
-Super Mike
-solids

*


----------



## Pepper (May 26, 2009)

A set. Rounded border on signature. No shadow. A 150x150 avy with a thin black border. :>

Will give loff.


----------



## Velvet (May 26, 2009)

*List:

-h3h3h3
-GlazedIce
-Determined
-Super Mike
-solids
-pepper
*


----------



## solidspartan117 (May 26, 2009)

Thank you for adding me to your list, YAY. How do I add rep?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2009)

solidspartan117 said:


> Thank you for adding me to your list, YAY. How do I add rep?



There are silver scales at the bottom of a person's profile, click it, write a message lol


 ... But I don't have them, so don't demonstrate on me.


----------



## Ral (May 26, 2009)

*Still doing gif's by the way.

My photoshop got an upgrade so request ahoy! *


----------



## solidspartan117 (May 27, 2009)

Oh cheers lmao, you can tell I'm new


----------



## Velvet (May 27, 2009)

*Ral & solid  plz turn off sig`s*


----------



## solidspartan117 (May 27, 2009)

Oh sorry, was using quick reply and forgot lol, want me to delete the message?


----------



## GlazedIce (May 27, 2009)

I don't think you have to... not that I know much... but you can edit it and disable your signature that way...


----------



## solidspartan117 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks lol, That was a great help


----------



## Velvet (May 27, 2009)

*@ h3h3h3 - i hope this is what you wanet

Spoiler:  






*

*@ Glazed - i hope you`ll like it*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Pedro - >.< 
*
*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Solids - hmmm i hope you`ll like it
*
*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Pepper - >.> i hope its ok
*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Matt Perry (May 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Pepper - >.> i hope its ok
> *
> *Spoiler*: __




Oh my lord, the curves on that signature are hawt Velvet.


----------



## GlazedIce (May 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Glazed - i hope you`ll like it*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Totally un-expected!

I lub it! 

Get ready, rep commin' your way. 

Gotta use it after my old avvie.


----------



## Jade (May 27, 2009)

I'm back . Anyway, I would like a set with the picture below. I would like it transparent, but if it doesn't look good, you work your talents. Look foreword to the good work .


----------



## Nuriel (May 28, 2009)

I'd like to request a set.  I don't have any preferences for the sig, do what you think is best.  As for the avatar, Luffy, Sanji, or Zoro would be great (whichever works out best for ya!


----------



## Pepper (May 28, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Pepper - >.> i hope its ok
> *
> *Spoiler*: __



It's gorgeous. I love it so much. pek




Matt Perry said:


> Oh my lord, the curves on that signature are hawt Velvet.



It's mine.


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2009)

> It's gorgeous. I love it so much. pek


*im glad :3



List:

-Kyte
-Nuriel
*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 28, 2009)

> * @ Pedro - >.< *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
holy shit!:amazed i love it. thanks!!!


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2009)

Hey honey, set please?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 28, 2009)

Set out of that please


----------



## kidloco (May 28, 2009)

neechan i need a new set...

i want yoko set wiht hte new tease of the ttgl or better aid, the maybe new opening i not sure but i see it yesterday and i come

if can do i will happpy, you know me soo you know what i want 
thanks neechan


----------



## Beyond Birthday (May 29, 2009)

Not to add to your list ._.

Anything you want with the sig. An avy of both people please <3

xXx


----------



## Velvet (May 29, 2009)

*List:

-Kyte
-Nuriel
-Legend
-Lucien
-kidloco
-BB <3

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

@ Kyte - *
*Spoiler*: __ 






*

@ Nuriel - i hope its ok
*
*Spoiler*: __ 









*
@ Legend - *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

*@ kidloco -  *
*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Lucien - 
Spoiler:  








@ Beyond - *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kidloco (May 30, 2009)

thanks neechan but i mean the gif (ok my bad i  never said that but i said the new opening of ttgl so was supose there, but sorry neechan) of yoko if want i can give you the link when i see it and there you can work it, but i goin to save what you did neechan in the computer i may use it


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

*oooh sorry bro XD i tought you wanet the sig not the gif

 couldnt find a gif anywhere and im still not good with them
*


----------



## kidloco (May 30, 2009)

nyaa ok i will use while you make the gif and you knwo i lik what you do neechan <33


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

*i`ll try to make that gif for you  sorry if its gona take a while*


----------



## kidloco (May 30, 2009)

i will wait neechan


----------



## Jade (May 30, 2009)

Thank you, love it.


----------



## Kek (May 30, 2009)

Set please. :3 
an avy of his face and glove off the first panel

and a sig of the verticle right panel. you can cut off some of the top and bottom if you need to.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *List:
> 
> -Kyte
> -Nuriel
> ...




Thanks honey.


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2009)

*no   problem*


----------



## Nuriel (May 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *List:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> ...


*

It's great thanks!*


----------



## Velvet (May 31, 2009)

*Kek i cant see the images for some reason  

*


> It's great thanks!


*im glad you like *


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2009)

rehosted .


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 31, 2009)

Any new pictures of Gaara? If not, show it, it doesn't matter...


----------



## Beyond Birthday (May 31, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Beyond - [/B]
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks babe, love it


----------



## Ral (May 31, 2009)

kidloco said:


> thanks neechan but i mean the gif (ok my bad i  never said that but i said the new opening of ttgl so was supose there, but sorry neechan) of yoko if want i can give you the link when i see it and there you can work it, but i goin to save what you did neechan in the computer i may use it



I could take care of that gif for you?

Link to the trailer and time-/-time? ._.

Remember to point out the size and etc.


----------



## krome (May 31, 2009)

Set please.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 2, 2009)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Any new pictures of Gaara? If not, show it, it doesn't matter...



You realise your supposed to supply stock not ASK them for stock.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 2, 2009)

> You realise your supposed to supply stock not ASK them for stock.



*actualy i find pics for stocks too :3*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 2, 2009)

Trans and resize for the sig + Solid Border non-transed avatar, close up at the face (as much as you can, including a bit of the lollipop) please. Rep + Cred, Love. 
​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a simple request

Link: this

I want a screenshot of 2:52 (there's a download button just under the video) and have it made into sig size, with border.

Then, for an avatar, I want a screenshot of 3:00 with a border

Thanks! <3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 2, 2009)

Senior sized set please if you want to add any effects you can add em 
can the text say "I am Sin" Elegant text please
transperant set.


----------



## kidloco (Jun 2, 2009)

looking to ral and think about

mmm neeechan know me very well to get the set i want wihtout saying, mostly what she do i like 

so that why i not ask other because need said what i need (mostly the sexy part of yoko in hte trailer that mean to much torublesome to said what numner to one (still not hear the song lol) so i leave you to imagination if you want to do it, sorry im perv and lazy same time and like everything of yoko soo is dificult to decide 

if you want is ok for me, im happy  and like i said i let you get time and ect, like i said i like every part of the trialer  but still want my neechan sets <3333

well i may need too for another site i go (spanish one) and if can do too well that is the site i need to do 600 by 150 pixels or 14.6 KB (whichever is smaller). 

but here, well big but not need to pass the limits, you know hehehe


----------



## -Demian- (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Hello.

I'd like the signature to be at size with that "logo".
The logos place Can be changed.

I'd like a cool background and that my logo would stand out. Also I'd request that there would be written Demian with some fancy letters  cool effects and a funky background, and mostly in an orange theme(not the fruit)

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Mish (Jun 3, 2009)

Could I have a set please?

Thank you.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 3, 2009)

can me have a set of that? border around ava and sig.
Please and thanks, velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2009)

*@ Kek - i hope thats what you wanet :3

Spoiler:  








@Uchiha Karin - 
Spoiler:  








@ Morphi - 
Spoiler:  







*
*@ Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2009)

*@ Toua - i hope you dont mind if i do it tomorow  i have a lil problem with the vid
*
*@ Kenpachi -
Spoiler:  








@ Demian - i`ll do yours tomorow too  since i`ll need to try few styles

@ Lanna - 
Spoiler:  








@ Lucien - 
Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Kek (Jun 3, 2009)

its perfect!


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks Velvet


----------



## krome (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Take your time Velvet


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * @ Morphi - *
> *Spoiler*: __



Love it! Repped. Gonna use later on today.

​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2009)

> its perfect!





> thanks Velvet





> Thanks.





> Love it! Repped. Gonna use later on today.



*im glad your all happy 

*


> Take your time Velvet



*thnx for understanding  just been busy with school :sweat usualy im not so slow at doing the requests*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Could I get that in transparent, with Suzaku removed and Euphie moved closer to lelouch?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2009)

> Could I get that in transparent, with Suzaku removed and Euphie moved closer to lelouch?


*1. who was euphie 

2. do you want the guy with the brown hair to stay ?
*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *1. who was euphie
> 
> 2. do you want the guy with the brown hair to stay ?
> *



Euphie is the pink haired one. I want the brown haired one to go.

lelouch is on the left.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2009)

> Euphie is the pink haired one. I want the brown haired one to go.
> 
> lelouch is on the left.



*ok thank you ^^ and sig off plz*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 4, 2009)

My bad, sorry.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually Velvy, honey if it's not much of a bother could you get rid of the border in the signature? I guess I didn't make it clear that I wanted no border. But if you don't want to it's okay. 
​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2009)

*sorry  i saw that you wanet a border

*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sorry  i saw that you wanet a border*



Don't apologize! It was my fault for not making it clear. It's a whole lot better now thanks.

​


----------



## Mish (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you!~ pek


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

Can i have a set honey?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2009)

ok, i want a sig that matches my avatar colortheme wise and such
avatar - If you have a question look here first to see if it answers it.

width and height doesnt matter, width being the highest
*stock* - If you have a question look here first to see if it answers it.
*text* - "*BEAST MODE METAL*" and this "*You've got a problem now - Nikopol*".

if you cant make the two match just remake an avatar from the original image in my avatar to match the sig.
avatar stock - If you have a question look here first to see if it answers it.

MAKE IT EPIC


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Can I change my request a little? Can i get the words "Who says you only have one true love?" along the bottom please?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

> Can I change my request a little? Can i get the words "Who says you only have one true love?" along the bottom please?



*yeah sure *


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

How's it going Velvy?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

> How's it going Velvy?


*good  finally got the vid to work

seems like some program was missing so i had to install it :3 sorry for making you wait

btw the scene for the avi is kinda strange
some guy vs. some robot right ?
*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

The scene itself is strange yes. It's Metal Gear after all 

But yeah, just a printscreen


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome set needed. You know I wear only the best! Make it look hot without taking to much from the focus of the picture itself. Thank you 
stock image


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

*@ Toua - 
Spoiler:  






*

*@ Demian - i hope its ok >3>*

*
@ Legend - :3*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Innocence - i hope you`ll like it *

*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Hisa- :3

Spoiler:  








@ FFX - sorry if it takes a while :3
*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2009)

What about this?

Godspeed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
The video is not related to my request btw lol


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

*ummm  a set Luci ?*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 5, 2009)

It's fine, take as long as you need so long as the end result is good.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *ummm  a set Luci ?*



Yes Ma'am. Apologies for not specifying what I wanted


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

> It's fine, take as long as you need so long as the end result is good.


*thank you :3

*


> Yes Ma'am. Apologies for not specifying what I wanted



*ok  lol the shark*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

I had a feeling you'd misunderstand a bit 

What I meant for the avatar was the split second after that scene you took, when you see his face.

Sorry for the trouble


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

> I had a feeling you'd misunderstand a bit
> 
> What I meant for the avatar was the split second after that scene you took, when you see his face.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble



*ooooooooooooooooooh his face  ok imma fix*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 5, 2009)

sharks are scary


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend - :3*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks honeypek.


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hows it going Velvet?

Getting better I see lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Woman, you forgot me didn't you?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

> Woman, you forgot me didn't you?


*no mister *


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

There you are! pek


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

> There you are! pek



*im sorry hehe *


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't be. I'm sure you had a perfectly good reason to leave me out in the cold 



<3


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2009)

> Don't be. I'm sure you had a perfectly good reason to leave me out in the cold
> 
> 
> 
> <3



*yes i do  its 2 am and im goin to nap
i`ll have it ready when i return  have a cookie while you wait
*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be waiting 

I take it your from Europe as well?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 6, 2009)

Could I have this trans'd please Velvet-Chan  


(Just Grimmjow to be in the pic please)

Thanks <33


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Velvet!

Could you please make a set out of this? 


Avatar ~
Size: Just regular non senior member size. (I can't remember what the size is in pixels )
Border: No lines, but slightly rounded at the edges.
Additional Info: Could I please have it focused mainly around his head, I don't any specific areas, just as long as it captures his head and it looks good to you.

Sig ~
Size: Err, I dunno, probably half the size than the original image?
Additional Info: If you can get the image to be transparent then that would be wonderful! If not, no need to worry and I'm just happy with anything.

I'll be sure to credit your work once you're done. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## kidloco (Jun 6, 2009)

neechan how is going wiht my set 

just asking neechan


----------



## Velvet (Jun 6, 2009)

*List: 

-Lucien Lachance
-Kelsey♥
-Lightning Strike


FFX so sorry to make you wait  your`s will be done tomorow

*


> neechan how is going wiht my set
> 
> just asking neechan



*still cant find it bro =/*


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 6, 2009)

sup Velvet, could u do a set with this pic please:



do whathever u want with it, u just wanna see your style, i know it will rock, thanks in advaance

its junior size btw


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 6, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *List:
> 
> -Lucien Lachance
> -Kelsey♥
> ...



Thanks Velvet.


----------



## Federer (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi shop,

if it's possible I want a "Hope" set (atleast a sig), you know that iconic Obama pic. 

This one:



This is the stock (dunno if it's good enough):


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *FFX so sorry to make you wait  your`s will be done tomorow
> 
> *



It's fine, as long as the end result is worth the wait.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2009)

> It's fine, as long as the end result is worth the wait.



*i never did such sig before  so im rly sorry for the wait*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i never did such sig before  so im rly sorry for the wait*



Like I said, it's fine.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2009)

> Like I said, it's fine.


* ok im sorry
**List: 

-FFX
-Lucien Lachance
-Kelsey♥
-Lightning Strike*
 *-Juracule
*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Shouldn't it be me who's sorry for asking for something difficult?

And as a check up, you do know which characters are which right?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2009)

> Shouldn't it be me who's sorry for asking for something difficult?
> 
> And as a check up, you do know which characters are which right?



*i should be sorry for not being fast 

yeah i know the chars :3
*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Then we're both sorry, so let's leave it at that.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 8, 2009)

How's everything going, Velvet?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2009)

> How's everything going, Velvet?



*good  but school slows me down so im sorry if im slow *


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *good  but school slows me down so im sorry if im slow *



That's okay.

You have the day off today, so enjoy yourself.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 8, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Could I get that in transparent, with Suzaku removed and Euphie moved closer to lelouch?



Here you are my good sir.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Here you are my good sir.



Thanks, but could you move Euphie a little closer? And possibly add the text "Who says you only have one true love?" please?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 8, 2009)

sure something like this?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, thanks


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 9, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *good  but school slows me down so im sorry if im slow *



 I have nothing clever to say, so I'll say this, which can be perceived as clever.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 





Slideshow avy please


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2009)

*@ Juracule Mihawk -  i donno if i could make the sig 

@ Lucien - *
*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Kelsey♥* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*
*


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2009)

Ommmgg Tifa that is sex on sex with sex on top . Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2009)

*@ **Lightning Strike - 
Spoiler:  








@ 505**- 
Spoiler:  








@ Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  








*


> Ommmgg Tifa that is sex on sex with sex on top . Thank you



*sorry it took long ^^*


----------



## .:Mario:. (Jun 9, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ 505[/B]*-
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks velvet


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2009)

@ Velvet,

it's ok, I just requested the same thing somewhere else, I want to thank you for atleast looking at my request. Thanks. 

You can skip mine.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2009)

> @ Velvet,
> 
> it's ok, I just requested the same thing somewhere else, I want to thank you for atleast looking at my request. Thanks.
> 
> You can skip mine.



*ok  sorry*


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2009)

> Thank you Velvet.



*no prob *


----------



## Rika (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





Can I has a ava and sig set?  

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









- Rounded edge 125 x 125 ava with black border.

Everything else: Do whatever you like


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2009)

*sig off Lulu 

List:

-Rika
-Lelouch
*


----------



## Fuse (Jun 11, 2009)

If you could find a better pic that'd be great. I can't find one 

Thank you Hime.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry. :sweat fixed it.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 11, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Juracule Mihawk -  i donno if i could make the sig
> 
> @ Lucien - *
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I've said it once and I'll say it again.
Win.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 12, 2009)

*List:

-Rika
-Lelouch

*


> I've said it once and I'll say it again.
> Win.


*^^ im glad you like it*


----------



## little nin (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey...can I make a request please? my old sig of like 3 years has been deleted by imageshack 

But could I get a whole set? a Pic similar to the one Curry did that I have atm on my ava




can I also have text on it to say "little nin" on the sig please? 

(sorry about the stock, it's all I could really find on that pic in that size)

edit: fixed, sorry its been a while since i requested sumfin


----------



## Velvet (Jun 12, 2009)

*sure you can  but*

*1. turn sig off

2. fix the links :sweat
*


----------



## kidloco (Jun 12, 2009)

neechan if you said for the link

here the link [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yubYgY8E5dc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm here to make an extra super d00per special request, velvet.



Can you make those words into a signature? Make it look epic, transparent like Windows Vista, y'know? But not girly, don't make it girly rofl

Thanks in advance 


*Spoiler*: _So you don't have to type it_ 



I havent seen any atheists with bombs strapped to themselves, or any of the other characteristics of the modern day terrorists (muslim, christian or other) share. Atheists are pro-thought, not supressing ideas. We try to prove something wrong before we say it's wrong, we never dismiss a theory intill we have reasonable doubt. Faith teaches you to reject logic, and just follow because of the "light at the end of the tunnel." If you choose to believe anything besides christianity, Islam, or another religion, you're going to some terrible place for eternity. I mean, how can people not question the motives behind these ideas?


----------



## Jade (Jun 13, 2009)

I would like this picture, into a set. Avatar, focused on Zoro. I would like a nice border .


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 13, 2009)

Can I get thorkells's face for a ava. Max senior member size with a nice border. Thank you.


Thorkell is the demon looking one with the axes.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 13, 2009)

hey velvet! can you this sig with the words appear acroos the middle "i only see you"
avatar focused on the faces


thank you


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 14, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> hey velvet! can you this sig with the words appear acroos the middle "i only see you"
> avatar focused on the faces
> 
> 
> thank you



How romantic


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2009)

Stock Set Request. Solid Border - senior sized. Thanks in advance dear.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 14, 2009)

*List:

-Rika
-Lelouch
-littel nin
-Kidloco
-lucien
-aurora
-grandmaster kane
-determined
-morphine*

*i better get to work o.o*


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 14, 2009)

can you make a sig and avatar for this


i want an avatar of the black haird girl but i want it to be similiar to this



i want the SIg to include everyone and have the same style too but muke it smaller

xxx


----------



## Velvet (Jun 14, 2009)

*@ Rika -sorry for the wait 

Spoiler:  








@Lulu - i found you a pic

Spoiler:  








@ little nin -i hope you`ll like it  

Spoiler:  









@kidloco - bro the video was removed

@ lucien - 

 *


----------



## Velvet (Jun 15, 2009)

*@ aurora - 
Spoiler:  








@ grandmaster -  

@ determined - 
Spoiler:  








@ morphine - 
Spoiler:  








@ byakko - i hope this is fine

Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you, like how you added some wording to it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ determined - *
> *Spoiler*: __


 
wow this is great! i love the font and colors you used for the wording:amazed
and thanks for getting it done so quickly. your the best!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 15, 2009)

I like what I've been seeing from you lately Tifa.

Stock: img
Type: Senior set
Other: Don't let the sig exceed 400 in any direction, and focus the avatar on the boys face. two versions, one with and one without text
Text: avatar says Pride and the signature says Mother of all Sins


----------



## Rika (Jun 15, 2009)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *@ Rika -sorry for the wait*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





That's fantastic! 

It was well worth the wait! <3

Thank you!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 15, 2009)

> @ byakko - i hope this is fine
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you so much


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2009)

@Velvet- I think this is my first time here 

anyways can I get a set please? 

Avy: 150 x 200 
my new thread

Sig: Somewhere along the size of my current sig..
my new thread

Text: The Tonight Show with Conan O' Brien

Also can you make me another avatar? 150 x 200 also...try to get him with the two trophys and cut out that guy in the bg..don't do anything special to it, just want a simple resizing...Thanks! 
my new thread


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey hun if you can coulf you make me a set with this?



But can you have the Avy focus on the guy?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 16, 2009)

*List :

-Roy
-Legend
-Sayu
*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ aurora -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Marvelous!!! Thanks. Reps+


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 16, 2009)

Um Angel                .


----------



## Velvet (Jun 16, 2009)

*List :

-Jimmy
-Hisagi
-Roy
-Legend
-Sayu

*


> Um Angel                .


*sorry silly me <3*


----------



## kidloco (Jun 16, 2009)

time to search it from anotehr place...

damn..


----------



## FistofIron (Jun 16, 2009)

Avatar


Sig


I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

if you're not gonna do the requests, go ahead and cancel mine


----------



## Velvet (Jun 16, 2009)

> if you're not gonna do the requests, go ahead and cancel mine


*i never said that Hisa-hime 

**List :

-Jimmy
-Hisagi
-Roy
-Legend
-Sayu
-Fistof
*


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 16, 2009)

i dont really care what you do, could you make this look wonderful


*Spoiler*: __ 



sig: 

avy:


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

You can take my request off your list hun.


----------



## kidloco (Jun 17, 2009)

neechan i think my set will get a stand by.. dont know where i can get againg that video


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

*@ Fistofiron* -* if you can fix the links*

*@ Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  






*
*
@ Hisa - i hope its ok

Spoiler:  







*



> neechan i think my set will get a stand by.. dont know where i can get againg that video



*its ok*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

*@Roy - 
Spoiler:  






*

*@ Legend -

Spoiler:  






*

*@ Tonberry - 
Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

> Thanks Velvet!



*sorry if its too sparkly*


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sorry if its too sparkly*



No I like it 

But can you make both Avy's 150 by 200? cause I won a contest so I get a bigger size for a month


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

> No I like it
> 
> But can you make both Avy's 150 by 200? cause I won a contest so I get a bigger size for a month


* imma try




*


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

ok ..


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

*i hope you`ll like them :3*


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

Bigger is always better 

xD


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

*i want a big avi too  but im too lazy to win anything*


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

All I did was say that Lakers win the championship in 5 games(which they did) and I won ..anyways thanks for the sig and avy's


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

*im glad you like *


----------



## FistofIron (Jun 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Fistofiron* -* if you can fix the links*



They should work now.


----------



## kidloco (Jun 17, 2009)

can get catgirl set?

i need proteck my catgirls of feminist group who want ban catgirls in a game and maybe the rest...


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

*ok thank you

*


> can get catgirl set?
> 
> i need proteck my catgirls of feminist group who want ban catgirls in a game and maybe the rest...



*ok but sig off plz*


----------



## kidloco (Jun 17, 2009)

sorry i was sure i did put out my sign neechan, i think the news of what some old hag tried to do wiht a hentai game wiht a catgirl...

neechan forgot againg


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2009)

*sig off  and bro use VM`s*


----------



## kidloco (Jun 17, 2009)

what is VM? and i know  myself


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Fistofiron* -* if you can fix the links*
> 
> *@ Jimmy -
> Spoiler:
> ...


The font could be blended in a tad more, but it looks great. Thank you


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Velvet, 

May I have a transparent set made from this picture please?



Can I also have two Avy's made as well? A 125x125 and a 150 x 150 copy for future use? I'd like for the Avy to show his face & hair please.

Sig within limits, may I also only have a border, dashed around the Avy.? And if it Isn't too much trouble, can the color of the dashes match the color of his eye?

Thanks, *LOTS.*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2009)

*@ Fistofiron - 
Spoiler:  







*

*@ Gymnopedie -
Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 18, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Gymnopedie -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Fast, quality work as usual, Thank you very much!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2009)

*no prob 

~sig off ~
*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2009)

*sig off and dont forget to credit :3*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 18, 2009)

Velvet, I've got an important request, but I don't have a picture, hoping you'd search for one for me, but be open-minded.
Kay, look, I'm being recruited into a hacker clan called Black Knights, so can you make a clan signature? Perhaps a cyber knight, but seriously, be open minded, make it look smooth and clear and such. If you need help finding a pic I'll jump in if you ask. It can be more than 1 pic lol


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 18, 2009)

can you make one similiar to my current one (colour effect etc and shape)

and other but with borders but not the same shape as my current one with the colour effect . can this one be the ame size as roys ?

*Spoiler*: _ the pic_


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2009)

*an avi ? :3*


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 18, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *an avi ? :3*



yes please


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 18, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *an avi ? :3*



a sig please.

And also, can you put the same design onto this thing, except get rid of the text on it and the symbol 

I'm saying I want the Signature, along with the other thing btw


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2009)

*i cant get rid of the text and i kinda cant under stand your request Lucien *


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 19, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i cant get rid of the text and i kinda cant under stand your request Lucien *



Ok, let me clarify. I'm sayin' please make me a signature that is themed Black Knights, Hackers, Technological, Etc.


Also, Can you make me a small banner shaped as that square with the words Black Knights written in the middle, and a computer chip next to it.

Sorry that I didn't make it clear. Thanks velvet


----------



## Velvet (Jun 21, 2009)

*sorry for the wait guys :sweat the requests will be done tomorow*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 21, 2009)

for Ava and sig, want a trans. sig,  add any effects you see fit....aaaaand that's pretty much it, i guess.. 

t'anks


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 21, 2009)

would i be in trouble if i asked for a new sig velvet?


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2009)

trans set. avy of Kid and Crona (the two on the right)


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







transperant set senior sized. keep the little icon on the side of the picture . add any effects you want and for the text just have it say _TERRY BOGARD_


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 22, 2009)

Veruvettu 

Avatar please 

epic

150 x 150
Border that fits

That is all, thank you


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2009)

*@ Lucien - i hope you like it

Spoiler:  









@ Byakko - i kinda forgot what your avi was ^^'


@ Cyborg - 

@ Yumi -

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2009)

*@ kek - 
Spoiler:  









*

*@Ken - 
Spoiler:  






*

*@ Toua -  *


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ kek -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



That's, stunning. *____*

No, more like, incredible. The colors, the shading, the effects, the background, the little text in the corner.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2009)

> That's, stunning. *____*
> 
> No, more like, incredible. The colors, the shading, the effects, the background, the little text in the corner.



*im glad you like *


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you velvet you always do quality work.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 22, 2009)

Avatar please.  Senior size.  Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Cyborg -



Don't want to sound picky, but could you turn the effects down a bit? It looks great but I just think it's a bit too bright.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 23, 2009)

> Don't want to sound picky, but could you turn the effects down a bit? It looks great but I just think it's a bit too bright.



*want it darker ? :3*


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2009)

Just put less effects on it.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 23, 2009)

> Just put less effects on it.



*ok ^^  but i have to do some HW right now so if you can wait a lil <3*


----------



## kidloco (Jun 23, 2009)

neechan want catgirl pics for the set or you can get ones?


----------



## Akainu (Jun 23, 2009)

Ava: 125 x 125
dotted border

Sig: As big as a non-senior can have
dotted border

Add a few effects, and please no girly shit.



Thanks credit and reps.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2009)

Set please Tifa 


(Just the boy) Trans'd/Resized And a 150x150 Ava around his phone Roman Numeral Number please pek 

Thanks <33


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 23, 2009)

May I request a set, please? 



(using only Ironman, not the text)

Avatar: 125 x 125
Sig: roughly 470 x 340, but go ahead and deviate as you see fit.

Also, feel free to use any effects you'd like. Thank you so much!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 23, 2009)

.............


----------



## Velvet (Jun 23, 2009)

> trans is fine, but if you think something else would look better
> 
> idc about the soldiers in the background, and if it's easier, even the soldiers in the last row(though I prefer keeping them).
> 
> ...


*wait >.< wut ?*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *wait >.< wut ?*



lololol



I'm saying,  The soldiers in the background should be trannsed(the ones in blue), and in their place, to the very left/right, the hammer and sickle will go there. Sometimes I say stuff that only I can understand lol, sorry, velvet.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 24, 2009)

I would like this picture

Can you make it look more animated.And i would like to have a black border.Can you also resize the picture so it is not so big.Make a normal size please.Not so thin.Can you also write Diva on the sig?I would like it to be written in black and can you glow it in blue??I would like a sig and a avatar both,but dont write Diva on the avatar;-)So im looking forward to it;-)
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 24, 2009)

*List:

- Nuriel
- Cyborg
- Akainu
- Kelsey
- Milky
- rsa96*

*Requests will be done tomorow 

*


> neechan want catgirl pics for the set or you can get ones?




*i`ll make you 2 catgirls sigs so you can choose *


----------



## kidloco (Jun 24, 2009)

pek

ok neechan i will decide when is come <3


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 25, 2009)

I iz back.

Simple trans plox, and a resize.
Make it look epic and regal.

And my mother told me to tell you please


----------



## E∂ward (Jun 26, 2009)

@ Nuriel: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 ,  , 




@ Akainu: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Manly enough?




@ Kelsey: 
*Spoiler*: __ 










Milky, I'll do yours in a bit.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

umm,when will mine be done?Im rsa96,i just changed my name;-)


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*in few min 


~ plz turn off sig
*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 26, 2009)

Vevleh can you please board this no background what so ever


----------



## Akainu (Jun 26, 2009)

Rice_Ballz said:


> @ Akainu:
> 
> 
> 
> Manly enough?


 
Thanks.

..........


----------



## E∂ward (Jun 26, 2009)

No problem man.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*@ Cyborg - i hope this is better


@ Eri - sorry i didnt have a blue glow  hope you like it this way


Spoiler:  









@Loco - 


Spoiler:  










Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*@ Lucien - i kinda didnt get your request :sweat i hope this is what you wanet

*

*@ Foxeh - 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Cyborg - i hope this is better
> 
> 
> @ Eri - sorry i didnt have a blue glow  hope you like it this way
> ...



Thankyou really much.Its okay if you dont have blue glow.I like it this way too;-)


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

> Thankyou really much.Its okay if you dont have blue glow.I like it this way too;-)


*im glad  next time i`ll get a blue glow  *


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah,good luck with your work!!
And can i only request one time?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

> yeah,good luck with your work!!
> And can i only request one time?



*what do you mean one time :3*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

On the first page(rules)I think that it says that one member only get to request one time,or something like that;-)


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

> On the first page(rules)I think that it says that one member only get to request one time,or something like that;-)



*i mean one request per person for the day  it means if you got your request today you can request agen tomorow*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

oh,sorry i misunderstood;-(Then ill request one tomorrow.
PS: Sorry i forget sometimes to turn off the sig,but i handle it when i see it


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

> oh,sorry i misunderstood;-(Then ill request one tomorrow.
> PS: Sorry i forget sometimes to turn off the sig,but i handle it when i see it



*im glad you liked my work 
and its ok ^^ i`ll remind you to XD
*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

hehe,youre so nice!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

> hehe,youre so nice!



*thank you 

and dont forget to credit 
*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

i wont,ill always remember!
Is it okay if i give you a picture now and you can start on it tomorrow or the day after tomorrow?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

> i wont,ill always remember!
> Is it okay if i give you a picture now and you can start on it tomorrow or the day after tomorrow?



*okey sure *


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

Thankyou for the friend request.
Ill post it soon;-)


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2009)

*okey ^^ make sure the stock is good

cya later 
*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah,ill be sure.
See ya;-)


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jun 26, 2009)

Remember how you did my Naruto Sig Velvet?



Think you can do the same with this:



Thanks a bunch hun.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2009)

Rice_Ballz said:


> @ Nuriel:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot!


----------



## E∂ward (Jun 26, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Thanks a lot!



No problem. One has a black border the other has a white, and the other has no border, choice is up to you.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 26, 2009)

can you make a set of this, with the words saying "i only want you"
avatar of the faces


thanks your the best


----------



## Z (Jun 26, 2009)

Request here. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can you make me an avatar of this (max size)? Focus on face please, and remove background (if you can). 

Also for the sig, I would like it to be 250 by 500 (if the size is too much let me know). If you can delete the background and the comic bubble, leaving only Batman, then that would rock. 



Thank you.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*List:

-Uzumaki 
- Determined
-Echizen
*


----------



## Zero Xodus (Jun 27, 2009)

Can you make me a set out of this:



And resize the pic for the sig, please. 
Thankies.
Edit: Bigger pic:


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 27, 2009)

*Set.*



Zero Xodus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Stock_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zero Xodus Here Is Your Set.


----------



## E∂ward (Jun 27, 2009)

@ DeterminedIdiot: 
*Spoiler*: __ 










Hope you like, and I'll do the rest later.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 27, 2009)

Rice_Ballz said:


> @ DeterminedIdiot:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 

wow its great!! :amazed
the rest?


----------



## E∂ward (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks, and yeah, the other requests is what I meant.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 27, 2009)

Rice_Ballz said:


> Thanks, and yeah, the other requests is what I meant.


oh ok. and just to make sure you want credit right?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvy, can I join? I'll just make avatars for now if that's ok, I got a lot to do lately and I have to go back to work again 

If not I'll try to make sigs as well when I got some spare time.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Velvy, can I join? I'll just make avatars for now if that's ok, I got a lot to do lately and I have to go back to work again
> 
> If not I'll try to make sigs as well when I got some spare time.



*Kenneh  yes you can join sweety pek*

*i need help and lil rest  since i`ve been doing it all alone

so any help is welcome *


----------



## Yoshira (Jun 27, 2009)

Er.. if it's not to much of a problem, could I just have a siggy of..


Just want the words "Hollow Extermination: We'll dissect and destroy" in the center if you can.

~Jamie, the woman who gives you 1,000 thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*List:

-Uzumaki 
- Determined
-Echizen
- Zero 
-Yoshira




Note : Plz turn your sig off Yoshira or your request will be ignored
 *


----------



## E∂ward (Jun 27, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> oh ok. and just to make sure you want credit right?



Credit would be appreciated, but I'm just glad you liked it. 


@ Yoshira: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Hope it's what you wanted.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Request here.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I'll take this request.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*@ Uzumaki -*


----------



## Yoshira (Jun 27, 2009)

Rice_Ballz said:


> Credit would be appreciated, but I'm just glad you liked it.
> 
> 
> @ Yoshira:
> ...



OMG!! TY!!! *hugs*


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _@ Echizen Ryoma_ 










Exactly as you have requested, sir.

One of them has a border, just something I added because it looked plain.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the sig. 
But the avatar has PNG incorrect file extension?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Thanks for the sig.
> But the avatar has PNG incorrect file extension?


Sorry about that. Change the extension of the file from JPG to PNG, it should work.

Or I could just upload it to PB and give you that one.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Sorry about that. Change the extension of the file from JPG to PNG, it should work.
> 
> Or I could just upload it to PB and give you that one.



Yeah you can do that or tell me how to change to JPG.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*sig off and dont forget to credit *


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

It should work now. 
Turn your sig off btw.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> It should work now.
> Turn your sig off btw.



Thanks.  And I will credit. Sig is turned off by the way.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Uzumaki -*




omg thanks it looks better than I would've imagined! 

Thanks a bunch sweety. pek


----------



## Yoshira (Jun 27, 2009)

Don't exactly know if I can ask for another request but if not, deny as you please ^_^\/



If you can, can you create a small 125x125 avatar of just her head, then a 250x500 siggy? Please and thank you ^__^\/

~Jamie, the woman of 1,000 thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*^ taking this one*


----------



## Soldier (Jun 27, 2009)

Tifa, love.
Could you resize this for me? Photobucket is being mean to me. 

And an animated avatar of their faces? 150x150. If not, just an avatar of Len [The boy] Thank you!<3


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*^ taking this one too  gona do an animated ava pek*


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 27, 2009)

Was mine forgotten? ;__;


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*sorry about that Milky-sama 


Spoiler:  









/the border is white
*


----------



## Soldier (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you very much, dearest! pek


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *sorry about that Milky-sama
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



No need to be sorry at all. 

I love it so much. Thank you! <3


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

*im glad  and i sorry agen*


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *im glad  and i sorry agen*



Don't be!  I am very, very grateful.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 27, 2009)

Velvy, I may be absent during weekdays from now on. I have to go back to work on Monday evening (my boss just confirmed it)

I'll be active during weekends though. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2009)

> Velver, I may be absent during weekdays from now on. I have to go back to work on Monday evening (my boss just confirmed it)
> 
> I'll be active during weekends though. Hope you don't mind.



*dont worry about it 

*


> Don't be!  I am very, very grateful.


----------



## On and On (Jun 27, 2009)

Uh, do you have any tutorials for how to do rounded transparent corners? I'm working on Photoshop CS3

If not, then here's my request 


*Spoiler*: _Ms. Claire Redfield_ 





Just round the corners for me. Not itty bitty, please.  I'm sure it'll be fab




Thanks pek


----------



## Shadow (Jun 27, 2009)

CAN somebody clean out this picture and make it a HQ picture? 
I need all the noise gone and make it clean and glossy like a HD type picture


All ending with Nagato indicating he could still fight, someone defenseless wouldn't act like he could finish the fight.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

Shadow said:


> CAN somebody clean out this picture and make it a HQ picture?
> I need all the noise gone and make it clean and glossy like a HD type picture
> 
> 
> Sunuvmann



It Will Take Time And I Can Not Say About The Quality Of The Result Shadow Kun.

*Edit:* I Tried But Failed To Get Glossy Result, Here Is A De-Noised 1600 x 1200 Version.

*Do Let Us Know If There Is Any Thing Else We Can Help You With.*


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 28, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> Uh, do you have any tutorials for how to do rounded transparent corners? I'm working on Photoshop CS3
> 
> If not, then here's my request
> 
> ...



Sure thing, just tell me if they should be bigger or smaller.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Velvet!I couldnt just decide on a picture so it did take time.
So here is my picture.

Can you please remove the leg on her side?And i would like a border.And make it a normal size please.And can you also write Sawachika Eri on it?And can you try to glow it in any coulour.Its okay if you cant;-)Thanks for the previous one.I really liked it!
Looking forward to this,and keep up your work!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*Annoying Legs Removed*



Sawachika Eri said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Here You Go Sawachika Eri San I Did Two Versions For You* 




I Hope You Will Like Them, Let Me Know If I Can Help You With Anything Else.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh,its so beautiful!!!!Thankyou!
Can you also make me an avatar,please?
I will be really thankful!
And thankyou for your work!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*I Am On It.* Sawachika Eri San


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 28, 2009)

Thankyou really much for your work Cap.Bassam San!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*Here You Go Sawachika Eri San,*


*Hope You Like Them,* You Can Call Me Just Bassam.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok Bassam-san;-)Is san okay?
Thankyou really much.I really like them!
Keep up your work!

Can I request one a new now so you can start on it tomorrow or the day after tomorrow?
I asked Velvet san once,and she said it was okay,but is it okay with you?
If its not the its alright i can request one tomorrow;-)
Once again thankyou for your work!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*If You Are Under 20 Then You Can Call Me San.*
And Its Ok Please Submit You Request. ^ ^


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 28, 2009)

Thankyou! and yes i am under 20;-)
Then here is my picture;-)

Make it the way you like;-)And please write Sawachika Eri on it.And make a set in normal size,please;-)It is a big you now.
Thakyou for your work!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*Your Set,*

*Sawachika Chan, *Due To I Was Free Today I Have Finished Your Request Early. ^ ^

Avatar:


Sig 1:


Sig 2:


I Hope You Like Them,


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh,theyre sooo cute!!Thankyou sooo much!!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank You Guys for the clean


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

Sawachika Eri said:


> Ohhh,theyre sooo cute!!Thankyou sooo much!!


*You Are Welcome,* Sawachika Chan


Shadow said:


> Thank You Guys for the clean


*Glad You Liked It,* Shadow Kun


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Velvet, can I work in your shop please


----------



## Tyler (Jun 28, 2009)

Senior size ava. Standard size sig (As big as it can be) I want it to be bright and beautiful 

Colorful border for the sig and ava.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2009)

> Velvet, can I work in your shop please


*sure  i`ve seen your work


List:

- Yoshira / Velvet
- Soldier /Velvet
- Tyler *


----------



## En Too See (Jun 28, 2009)

BILLY MAYS HERE WITH A SPECIAL REQUEST FOR A SIG AND AN AVATAR!

I wasn't able to find any good pictures of Billy Mays but I was hoping you would have better luck.

Sig, just make it kick ass and same with the avatar. No text.


----------



## E∂ward (Jun 28, 2009)

Tyler said:


> Senior size ava. Standard size sig (As big as it can be) I want it to be bright and beautiful
> 
> Colorful border for the sig and ava.



I'll do that. 

*EDIT:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 , 

I'm so so sorry, something happened and the signature got lost. Hope you enjoy the avvies, though.


----------



## kidloco (Jun 28, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Cyborg - i hope this is better
> 
> 
> @ Eri - sorry i didnt have a blue glow  hope you like it this way
> ...



oh my god!! Nyaaa!!!!  i jsut see it and i just love it sooo muchh!!! i goin to use that two

one for a week and the otehr for the other week or can be more, not sure but thanks neechan you soo great!!, love you so much mew


----------



## Tyler (Jun 28, 2009)

Rice_Ballz said:


> I'll do that.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry but I wanted a sig as well. Thanks anyways.

Can anyone else do the set for me?


----------



## E∂ward (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll redo it tomorrow or if anyone has the time, I guess they can do it. 

I'm sorry for any issues. ^^;;


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 28, 2009)

*@Tyler*

Here Are Senior Members Size Signatures. We are Really Really Sorry For The Unexpected Delay.




*I Hope You Will Like Them, *


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 29, 2009)

Requesting ava/sig set

Avatar link: Source

Simple, I want it resized to 150x150 and a black border

Signature link: Source

First, add these glasses: Source

Then I want a transparecy of it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll do this one. (The avatar one that is)

Edit: You need to request a size to your sig.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot man 

As for the sig, the current size, only glasses and transparency


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't get put the glasses on or transparency it xD.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 29, 2009)

I know, waiting for someone to take it 

Rep given


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2009)

*i`ll take it *


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry guys


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2009)

*its ok silly ^^*


----------



## En Too See (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope my request isn't going ignored, cause Billy Mays would be upset.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2009)

> I hope my request isn't going ignored, cause Billy Mays would be upset.



*you`ll have it tomorow *


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2009)

Set please, avy of Crona's head and back (shorter one).


----------



## Tyler (Jun 30, 2009)

Can I have a senior ava to match the sig Cap. Bassam made me? The sig doesn't go with the ava Rice Ballz made me.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Soul Eater Set*

*@Kek*

Here Is The Set You Requested Its A Senior Members Size Set.



I Hope You Will Like It Kek San, I Had To Re Render The Whole Thing Due To The Quality Of The Stock You Provided.  I Hope Details Are Not Lost.




Tyler said:


> Can I have a senior ava to match the sig Cap. Bassam made me? The sig doesn't go with the ava Rice Ballz made me.



 *I See,*

*Here You Go Try These Avatars. (150x150)*



*Hope They Match*,


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2009)

It looks great, thanks!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Strange Request Lolz,*

*@Kek*

*I Am Glad You Liked It, ^^*

*@Toua*

*Here Is Your Signature,* Sorry For The Delay. ^^

I Hope You Will Like It, I Have To Say That Was Really Strange Request. ^^


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2009)

EXCELLENT

Love it thanks


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*@Toua*

I Am Glad You Liked It.

*@En Too See*

Your Request Was Very Difficult One, I Had No Choice But To Use Billy Mays Legendary Photo, ^ ^



*I Hope You Will Like It, *^ ^


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2009)

Avatar size 125x125. Dotted border.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 30, 2009)

*^ taking this one too*


----------



## Sima (Jun 30, 2009)

Request love~~

Avy; I need a 150x150 head shot of the girl~ make it pretty<3

Sig; I need it smaller, make it pretty as well please<3


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 30, 2009)

*Love Request*

*@Sayu Yagami*

Here It Your Love Set, Sayu San.




I Hope They Look Pretty, ^^


----------



## Sima (Jun 30, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Sayu Yagami*
> 
> Here It Your Love Set, Sayu San.
> 
> ...



Those look awesome, thanks so much<33


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*^ taking



all the request i took will be done today  sorry for teh wait*


----------



## Yoshira (Jul 1, 2009)

Yayyerz


----------



## Velvet (Jul 1, 2009)

*ok cuz of my comp being a bitch =.= i`ll have to do them tomorow

so sorry for the wait >.> you`ll get a free cookie
*


----------



## Soldier (Jul 1, 2009)

YAAAAY COOKIE.
I expect that cookie some time soon.


----------



## Yoshira (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol, I'd just appreciate a hershies bar. But a cookie's good.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 2, 2009)

*Request Transfer.*

Sorry Guys Due Some Technical Problems Tifa Chan Was Unable To Complete Your Requests. Therefor She Asked Me To Do Them For You.

@Cyborg Franky

@St. Jimmy


@Soldier


@Yoshira



I Am Really Really Sorry For The Delay, I Hope You Guys Will Like Them. ^ ^


----------



## Soldier (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you!  Rep after 24 hr and cred when use.

Tifa, I still want that cookie.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Velvet! 

I have another request I'd like to ask you!



You know how I like it. Can you sig this for me please?


----------



## Yoshira (Jul 3, 2009)

Omg!! thank thank thank thank you you  you Bassam!! *hugs* I loooove it!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 3, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Thank you!  Rep after 24 hr and cred when use.
> Tifa, I still want that cookie.


*You Are Welcome, Soldier Kun* 



Yoshira said:


> Omg!! thank thank thank thank you you  you Bassam!! *hugs* I loooove it!


*^^ Glad You Like It Yoshira Chan.*

*@Uzumaki Noruzami*

Here Is Your Signature.


*I Hope You Will Like It. ^^*


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 3, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *You Are Welcome, Soldier Kun*
> 
> 
> *^^ Glad You Like It Yoshira Chan.*
> ...




Thanks a lot! It looks terrific!!! pek


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, this is my first shot at one of these.



*Spoiler*: __ 








A few notes, I'd like it, if at all possible, just a shot of both Deadpool's heads in a longer shot with the zombie head with arm plate still in the shot. If not, jut the zombie head will do and the rest in a sig.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 4, 2009)

*Request*

*@DeathGuise_of_Oblivion*

 Tell Me If I Got Your Request Right.




I Hope You Will Like Them. Let Me Know If You Need Anything Else. ^^


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello Tifa & Co

Id ike a set set this.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 4, 2009)

*Request*

*@Legend*

Here Is Your Set Legend San.




I Hope You Like Them, Next Time Please Provide Us With Better Quality Stock. ^^


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 4, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@DeathGuise_of_Oblivion*
> 
> Tell Me If I Got Your Request Right.
> 
> ...



Their great. Thanks!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 5, 2009)

*@DeathGuise_of_Oblivion*

I Am Glad I Got Your Request Right. ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2009)

Trans'd set please <3

Stock


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey,could you please make a banner for me.Ill be reallly thanksfull!
here is the picture:

Please write The ByakuyaxUnohana FC on it.Please make it glow.Hope you dont mind.
Thankyou in advance;-)


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 5, 2009)

*Request*

*@Kelsey♥ 
*
Here Is Your Transparent Set.




*@Sawa Chan*

Please Close Your Signature. ^^


I Hope You Guys Will Like Them. ^^ Let Me Know If You Need Anything Else.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Cap <333. Did you get my VM? .


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 5, 2009)

You Are Welcome. Kelsey♥ Yea I Got You VM. ^^


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 5, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Kelsey♥
> *
> Here Is Your Transparent Set.
> 
> ...



Thanks,one more thing,can you please make the picture smaller??
Thanks for the banner.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 5, 2009)

*No Problem I Will VM It To You Right Away. ^^ *


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 5, 2009)

Signature:
can you make this as big as it can for a non-senior user. Thanks, credit and rep.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 5, 2009)

*the stock is too small ~ plz find a bigger one*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Request*

*@Hawkeyes*

You Know Its Always Better To Provide Us With Better Quality Pic That Way You Will Get Better Sig. ^^




Feel Free To Use My Stock As Your Sig. ^^


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 6, 2009)

Signature, Dotted Border, Focus on the chick's body and dude's face plz.
450x450
Thanks!!

EDIT: Sry about that. Is this one better?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Request*

*@Sena*

All Done, ^^




I Hope You Will Like It, Let Me Know If You Need Some Adjustments. ^^

*Work Type:*
Color Improvement , Dotted Borders , Leveling.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 6, 2009)

Ooohh! Nice!! I like the avy too!! Thanks!



150x150 and dotted border focusing on chick's face.
Thanks! Same manga haha


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Update Request*

*@Sena
*
Here Are You Updated Avatars. ^^


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 6, 2009)

THanks!! Haha sry if I bothered you.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*Nah,* No Problem. I Am Glad You Liked Them. ^^


----------



## En Too See (Jul 6, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@En Too See*
> 
> Your Request Was Very Difficult One, I Had No Choice But To Use Billy Mays Legendary Photo, ^ ^
> 
> ...



Thanks dude. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 6, 2009)

*I Am Just Glad You Liked It.*


----------



## Z (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you make my avatar 150 by 150? Thanks please. 

And also can you make it 150 by 150 and center around Aizen's face?

So yeah I'm requesting 2 avatars. One center around face, and one just enlarged, both 150 by 150. 

Thanks.   I'll rep and credit.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 7, 2009)

*@Echizen Ryoma*

Here Are Your Avatars. ^^



I Hope You Will Like Them.


----------



## Z (Jul 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Echizen Ryoma*
> 
> Here Are Your Avatars. ^^
> 
> ...



Thanks you're awesome.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hotter than Hell and all of the suns combined. [COLOR="Red"_ 



Press @ Caution[/COLOR]]





Make me the hottest set you've ever made in your entire life, please, Velvet-Sama.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sexy Request*



Lucien Lachance said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Message_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*@Lucien Lachance*
Here Are Your Set. ^^ 


*Spoiler*: _Set 1_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Set 2_ 




​


I Hope You Will Like It, ^^


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 9, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Lucien Lachance*
> Here Are Your Set. ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Hats off to ye lad


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello, can anyone make this avatar as big as possible...?



Thanks!!!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 9, 2009)

*Request*

*@Superstars.*
*
Here Are Official NF Size Avatars.*


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 




Normal Member Size:


Senior Member Size:


Special Member Size:



*I Hope You Will Like Them. *^^


----------



## Superstars (Jul 9, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Superstars.*
> *
> Here Are Official NF Size Avatars.*
> 
> ...



I love it...

+ REPS!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 10, 2009)

*Goin on vacation for a week might or might not have net  so all the credits and rep goes to the wonderful Bassu pek*


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 10, 2009)

roger that


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 10, 2009)

*Request*

*@St. Jimmy*

Here Is Your Set Jimmy. 




I Hope You Will Like It. Let Me Know If You Need Anything Else ^^


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 10, 2009)

Set please Bassam San.Make it the way you like and write Sawachika Eri on it and make it glow please;-)Thanks for youre work;-)
If you could make your own move in Naruto what would it be?
I couldnt upload it,soryy;-(


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 10, 2009)

*@Sawachika Eri*

Here Is Your Set Sawa Chan. ^^




I Hope You Will Like It. Let Me Know If You Need Some More Editing ^^


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 11, 2009)

You're gonna suck muh repz dry





2 Avatars


1 Signature.

DEATH TO THE CUSTOMERS(Exclude the customers).


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Sawachika Eri*
> 
> Here Is Your Set Sawa Chan. ^^
> 
> ...



Ahhh,thankyou soo much.I love them!!!
Thankyou Bassam San.Keep up youre work!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 11, 2009)

a sig with this pic. saying "Only you" acroos the middle. if you are able to the avatar switches between the two faces. if not then just the guys face


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 11, 2009)

*Requests*

*@Lucien Lachance*

Here Is Your Set. ^^




*@DeterminedIdiot

*Here Is Your Set, ^^





I Hope You Guys Will Like Them. ^^


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 11, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Lucien Lachance*
> 
> Here Is Your Set. ^^
> 
> ...


 

thanks so much! its awesome


----------



## Jade (Jul 12, 2009)

Just an avatar request. Could you make this into a 125x125 if you can. I tried but it didn't work so well.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 12, 2009)

*Request*

*@Aurora*

Here Are Your Avatars. ^^



 I Hope You Will Like Them.  ^^


----------



## Jade (Jul 12, 2009)

Sweet, thank you.


----------



## Zero Xodus (Jul 12, 2009)

Elo. I want a set made out of this:



I have to give credit to both you, and the person who allowed me to use it. XD


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 12, 2009)

Sig please.

Stock: 

Effects: Anything nice would do.
Text: (Nagato Yuuki) anywhere good will do
Border: Purple(Similiar to her hair) dots or just regular dots whatever looks nice to you.


----------



## SynthesisGuitar (Jul 12, 2009)

2 avatars -.-
but its looks good its the thought hat counts


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello!!!!! pek Can you please get rid of the white sides please? 

heres the pic


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 13, 2009)

*Request*

*@Lone Fox*

Here Is Your Request. 





I Hope Its Ok, ^^

*Request Lists Will Be Ready Within Few Hours.
*

Zero Xodus ( I Am Working On It )
Koroshi ( I Am On It After I Do Something About The Nose Bleed)
SynthesisGuitar ( I Dont Understand Please Explain ^^ )


----------



## SynthesisGuitar (Jul 13, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Lone Fox*
> 
> Here Is Your Request.
> 
> ...



dont need nothing


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 13, 2009)

*Request*

*@SynthesisGuitar*
I See, My Bad ^^

*@Zero Xodus*

Here Is You Set,




*@Koroshi*

Here Is You Set, ^^




I Hope You Guys Will Like Your Sets. Let Me Know If You Need Something Else ^^


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you please make my sig picture as big as you can but not past the limit of 500x500


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 13, 2009)

*Quick Request*

 Why Not..



I Hope Its Ok Like This, ^^


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 13, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Koroshi*
> 
> Here Is You Set, ^^
> 
> ...



It's fantastic  thank you.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ How about a cup of shut the fuck up =_ 



]





Resize for a sig

crop face for an avatar


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 14, 2009)

*Request*

*@Lucien Lachance*

Here Is Your Set Lucien. 




I Hope You Will Like Them. ^^


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 15, 2009)

^ 
I like it, but the sig is a bit too big, could you resize it a little. A little bit bigger than a banner.

Thanks :ho


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

*Request Modification*

*@Lucien Lachance*


*Spoiler*: _Resized Versions_ 








*
I Hope Size Is Ok Now.*


----------



## Soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

Avatars please. 150x150



Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 15, 2009)

*Request*

*@Soldier*




I Hope You Will Like Them, ^^


----------



## Soldier (Jul 16, 2009)

Muchas Gracias! <3 
/+rep 
/cred 
/love


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 16, 2009)

hey can you make a sig of this saying "its so hard...."on the top and "......to let go" on the bottom
avatar of the faces


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 16, 2009)

*Request*

*@Soldier*
Thank You. ^^

*@DeterminedIdiot*

Here Is Your Romantic Set. 




I Hope You Like It,


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, first time here.



Requesting two avatars

Size: 100x100 and 120X120
Border: Thin black line around the outside of both

Other then those two things I don't want any effects or anything else added. I want it plain simple.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

*Request*

*@Jze0*

Here Are Your Avatars, Sorry For Delay 


*Spoiler*: _Custom Avatars_ 



Avatar 100x100


Avatar 120x120


Avatar 125x125


Avatar 150x150




I Have Added Official NF Sizes Aswell, I Hope You Will Like Them. ^^


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Soldier*
> Thank You. ^^
> 
> *@DeterminedIdiot*
> ...


 

wow great job! thanks for the set


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Jze0*
> 
> Here Are Your Avatars, Sorry For Delay
> 
> ...



Exactly what I wanted, thanks...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

*@DeterminedIdiot*
Thank You, ^^

*@Jze0*
I Am Glad I Got Your Request Right. ^^


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 17, 2009)

I would like to request a trans set please 

Ava

Size: Senior Sized
Border: Normal
Text: None
I would just like the man in the middle please.

Sig

Size: Senior Sized
Border: Normal
Text: None

Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

*Request*

*@basye*

Here Is Your Requested Set. 



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 








I Hope You Will Like Them, ^^


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello can you please get rid of the backgrounds and make it big but not past the 500x500 limit? 

Yeah I know I like Yuri


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2009)

Basically the same as last time, Avatar request. I liked the border one you did before, So use that with these as well. Same size 125x125.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 17, 2009)

*Request*

*@Lone Fox*

 Please Close Your Signature For Request Post. 




*@Aurora*

Here Are Your Requested Avatars. 



I Hope You Guys Will Like Them, ^^


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2009)

I must be blind tonight, I thought I said Dotted lol. If you could but those in dotted border's that''ll be wonderful. Gotta watch my typo's.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

*Request Update.*

*@Aurora*

Here Are You Dotted Avatars. Lolz



I Hope They're Ok Now, Do Let Me If You Anything Else, ^^


----------



## Jade (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you, everything's set now.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank You


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Set please, cut out Shabazz on right and keep the guy on the left. Ill appreciate it.

"Long Kiss Goodbye"



Size: Junior
Border: Square
No effects

-SDS


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 18, 2009)

*Request*

*@Seven Deadly Sins*

Here Is Your Requested Set, 




I Hope You Will Like Your Deadly Set, ^^


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 18, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Seven Deadly Sins*
> 
> Here Is Your Requested Set,
> 
> ...



Quick service and it looks polished, thank you, and dont worry the credit will be visible  (no homo)


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 19, 2009)

I know I'm in rep debt, but thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 19, 2009)

*@ Lucien -


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Soldier (Jul 19, 2009)

Avatars, please. 
150x150, dotted borders. Besides that, anything you want to do to spruce 'em up.





Is four too much? If it is, you can just choose which ones you want to do.

Much appreciated,+rep/cred.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 19, 2009)

*^ so taking that one*


----------



## Soldier (Jul 19, 2009)

I knew you would.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you make a banner with the words
"Dup v5.6"

In pretty colors and words, appealing to the human eye, and make it look Official too.

appreciated.



- @ Velvet/Other Workers
Hope it doesn't offend that I have the same request in another shop, it's for more than one purpose.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 19, 2009)

Avatar. I was hoping to get the one I have colored in. Mihawk colors from colored title pages of One Piece chapters

If you need a link for the colors I want:

Thanks, Credit and Rep +


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 20, 2009)

can i please have a sig of this pic saying across the top "i want to line the pieces up...." and on the bottom "....yours and mine" 
avatar of the face


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 20, 2009)

*Request*

*@DeterminedIdiot*

Here Is You Set, 




I Hope You Will Like Your Set, ^^

*@Hawkeyes*

If I Got Your Request Right, You Wanted Us To Color Mihawk. 



Well I Have Colored Your Avatar. I Hope You Will Like It. ^^

*Feel Free To Ask Me If You Need Any Thing Else. *

*@Lucien Lachance*
No Lucien Its Perfectly Fine, ^^ 
But If You Have More Then One Request Just Feel Free To Ask Us We Will Be More Then Happy To Do It For You. ^^


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@DeterminedIdiot*
> 
> Here Is You Set,
> 
> ...


 

sweet! its perfect. thanks!:amazed


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you very much. the colors match perfectly. You did this so well, that I am inspired to ask that you color my signature. If it is too much to ask to soon, I understand.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

*Request*



Hawkeyes said:


> thank you very much. the colors match perfectly. You did this so well, that I am inspired to ask that you color my signature. If it is too much to ask to soon, I understand.



Well If You Are Asking Me To Color Mihawk In Your Signature Then Why Not I Will Color Him With Pleasure. ^^

How Ever I Wont Be Able To Color The Full Panel At This Moment. *Too Busy With Real Life Job*

*Here Is Your Set Hawkeyes, ^^*



*I Hope You Will Like It, ^^*


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2009)

*@ Soldier -


Spoiler:  








@ Lucien - will get your request done tomorow 
*


----------



## Soldier (Jul 21, 2009)

I love you. 
/rep'd/


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks good, but I was hoping to get the whole sig colored. I can wait if that is necessary.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Velvet-chan. I'd like to know if this is something you can possibly extend? You already know the style I like 

Also not sure what you can do with the one below:


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Set please:



Just the three guys. For the sig and put the guy in blue as the avatar. Square borders, no special effects please (I won't mind removing the backround and make it all white). Big thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 22, 2009)

a few avatars 150 x 150, no border with some effects, Tifa 

Omega Level

Omega Level

Omega Level

Omega Level

Omega Level

Since they are a lot I'll rep three times.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 22, 2009)

*^ taking so taking *


----------



## Takadeshi (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to add to your already full workload, but may I make a request.
I need a Ava(100x100) and a banner made from this pic (Shiny Happy People). If it isn't too much trouble can there be text on both displaying the name "Desh". Thanks in Advance. You do some awesome stuff.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello I like to make a request, for my new sig can you please resize this? make it big but not past 500x500 please and I dont want the black edges there so please erase em, I also want the face as my avatar. So please let me know thanks^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

*Request*

*@Seven Deadly Sins*

Here Is Your Requested Set, And I Am Really Really Sorry For The Delay. 



*I Hope You Will Like It, ^^*

*Request List, *^^
*@Hawkeyes >* Cap. Bassam "Will Be Ready Within 2 Days"
*@Lucien Lachance >* Velvet
*@Uzumaki Noruzami >* Velvet
*@Morphine >* Velvet
*@Takadeshi >* Cap. Bassam 
*@Lone Fox >* Velvet


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks again! repped


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 22, 2009)

*Request*

*@Takadeshi*

Here Is Your Requested Avatars And Banners. ^^




I Hope You Will Like Them, ^^


----------



## Takadeshi (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks! I can't express how much I appreciate this, so I'll let the +reps do the talking instead.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 23, 2009)

can i please have a set of this with these sayings "A Scattered Dream Is Like A Far Off Memory"
 "A Far Off Memory Is Like A Scattered Dream"

and  the first saying on the top left side of the pic by his face
and the second part on the bottom right side of the pic by his legs
avatar of the face
thanks so much


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Request*

*@DeterminedIdiot*

Here Is Your Set DI Kun,  




I Did Some Experiments With Your Set, ^^ 

I Hope You Will Like It. 

*~Note*
This Set Will Not Look Good On New Kakashi Skin.


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

Request for anyone who wants to take it~

Sig; Do what you want with it, if you can, I want the text " I love you, kitten" somewhere on the sig.

Stock; xXx

Avy; I just need a head shot, 150x150, do what you want with this too.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Request*

*@Sayu Yagami*

Here Is You Requested Set Sayu Chan. 





I Hope You Will Like Them, ^^

*~Note*
This Set Will Not Look Good On New Kakashi Skin.


----------



## Sima (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Sayu Yagami*
> 
> Here Is You Requested Set Sayu Chan.
> 
> ...



Love them, thanks so much<3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@DeterminedIdiot*
> 
> Here Is Your Set DI Kun,
> 
> ...


 

looks good i like it
why wont it look good on kakashi skin?
and what kind of experiments?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 23, 2009)

Hiya!

Could some lovely soul here work their magic and make me a set outta this:


Avy Size: 150x150
Effects: Could you do something like what's on my current set?
Everything else: Have fun.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Request*

*@FoxxyKat*

Here Is Your Set, 




I Hope You Will Like Your Set, ^^


----------



## Yoona (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi may I request an avatar



125 x 125
Focused on the # 3
Nothing specific

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Request*

*@Tia Harribel*

Here Is Your Requested Avatar, 



I Hope You Will Like It, ^^


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm back

Requesting an ava of C.C. in the image below.

Size: 100x100 and 120x120
Border: Thin black solid line

Please no effects or anything else added.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@FoxxyKat*
> 
> Here Is Your Set,
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! It's awesome!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 23, 2009)

*Request*

*@FoxxyKat*
I Am Glad You Liked It, ^^

*@Jze0*

Here Are Your Requested Avatars. 


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 









I Hope I Got Your Request Right. ^^


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@FoxxyKat*
> I Am Glad You Liked It, ^^
> 
> *@Jze0*
> ...



Awesome, thanks... 

You didn't have to make an avatar for the other two characters but I'll take them anyway.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jul 24, 2009)

Um I dont mean to be impatient but do you know when my new set will be ready? its been 3 days now and I dont know when Velvet will be back,sorry if Im bothering you 

Here's my request I mention.



Lone Fox said:


> Hello I like to make a request, for my new sig can you please resize this? make it big but not past 500x500 please and I dont want the black edges there so please erase em, I also want the face as my avatar. So please let me know thanks^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

*@Lone Fox*

I Don't Know What Tifa Chan Is Up To, But If Your Request Is Not Ready By The End Of The Day I Will Complete It For You. ^^
*
Please Close Your Signature Lone Kun.*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 24, 2009)

Cap. Bassam, can you do my request too? Looks like Tifa won't do it soon....


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

*Transfer Request*

I Will Take Over All Her Requests, If They Are Not Done By The End Of The Day. ^^

*Request Transfer List, *^^
*@Morphine >* Velvet *> Cap. Bassam*
*@Lone Fox >* Velvet *> Cap. Bassam*
*
@Morphine

*Here Are Your Requested Avatars Dear, Sorry For The Delay* 

*
*Spoiler*: _Avatars No Borders_ 









I Hope You Will Like Them, ^^

*@Lone Fox >*

Here Is Your Requested Set, I Am Really Sorry For The Delay. 




I Hope You Will Like Your Set, ^^


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 24, 2009)

How goes the coloring Cap Bassam?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Hawkeyes said:


> How goes the coloring Cap Bassam?



So Far I Have Completed It 50%. 

With All The Request I Currently Have In My Hand And With One Broken Finger Its Really Hard, I Guess Your Request Will Ready By Tonight. 

I Appreciate You Patience Hawkeyes. Please Wait A Little Longer. ^^


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 24, 2009)

Quality is all that matters to me, time means nothing


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

*@Hawkeyes*

Here I Colored The Whole Thing. 



*Hmmm,* Quality I Hope My Version Lives To To Expectations. ^^


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks great. Thank you. Could you get me an avatar with all color, same pic as my current avatar?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

*Request*



Hawkeyes said:


> That looks great. Thank you. Could you get me an avatar with all color, same pic as my current avatar?



Sure Here You Go, ^^



Hawkeyes Make Sure You Credit Me Properly For Your Signature, ^^


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you mind if I do this


*Spoiler*: __ 



Set colored by 

 CAP BASSAM




Or do you just want it under my sig, in plain sight?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

Its Totally Up To You Hawkeyes, ^^


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool, and thanks again. you are credited. and repped.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 24, 2009)

set request:
stock: this?
do whatever you want just make it look good.
senior size pl0x
rep+cred


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

*Request*

*@Charizard*

Here Is Your Requested Set, 
*Note,* This Set Is Fully Compatible With The New Kakashi Skin, 
         Align Right For Signature's Position.




I Hope You Will Like This Set, ^^


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 24, 2009)

antoher request. can i have this set with part of this saying on top and part of it on the bottom *doesnt matter how* 
"Everything is connected in some way. you just have to find them and see were they will lead you"
avatar if able to show each face one after the other. 
if not then avatar of the orange hair kid neku
thanks


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 24, 2009)

*Request*

*@DeterminedIdiot*

Here Is Your Requested Set DI, 




I Hope You Will Like It. ^^

*Note,* This Set Is Fully Compatible With The New Kakashi Skin,


----------



## Charizard (Jul 25, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Charizard*
> 
> Here Is Your Requested Set,
> *Note,* This Set Is Fully Compatible With The New Kakashi Skin,
> ...



awesome! but if it's not too much to ask i was kinda wondering if you could make the avi trans as well.
i know you're probably busy with all the other requests but i just want to see what it would look like.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

*Request*

*@Charizard*

Here Are Your Transparent Avatars. 


*Spoiler*: _Transparent Avatars_ 








Enjoy Testing Them lol, ^^

*Note,* These Avatars Are Fully Compatible With The New Kakashi Skin,


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 25, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@DeterminedIdiot*
> 
> Here Is Your Requested Set DI,
> 
> ...


 
sweet you outdone yourself this time. i really liked how you made the words appaer like that
thanks

Edit: oops........i just noticed i made a mistake. i misspelled "where" and wrote "were" insted. would it be too much trouble if you could fix that?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

I Have Updated Your Request With Fixed Signature DI, ^^
*
EDIT:
*Fixed Misspelled "where"
Better Quality Signature, ^^
Better Animation.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 25, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> I Have Updated You Request With Fixed Signature DI, ^^
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Fixed Misspelled "where"
> ...


 
thanks cap your the best
and cool thing with my user name in the corner


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I please have





Thanks


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

*Request*

*@The Pink Ninja*

Here Is Your Requested Set, 



*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 










I Hope You Will Like This Set, ^^
*Note,* This Set Is Fully Compatible & Best Viewed With The New Kakashi Skin,


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

Senior size avatar with a border

Bionicle

Just his face


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

*Request*

*@Grandmaster Kane*

Here Are Your Requested Avatars, 



I Hope You Will Like Them, ^^
*Note,* These Avatars Are Fully Compatible With The New Kakashi Skin,


----------



## krome (Jul 25, 2009)

Set please. Avy should be Senior size.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

*Request*

*@okita*

Here Is Your Requested Set Okita, 




I Hope You Will Like This Set, ^^
*Note,* This Set Is Fully Compatible With The New Kakashi Skin,


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2009)

Just a sig. I would like Just the middle spartan please. Also make it transparent too. kthxbai.


----------



## krome (Jul 25, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@okita*
> 
> Here Is Your Requested Set Okita,
> 
> ...



Thank you  It's perfect.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

*Request*

*@Super Mike*

Here Is Your Requested Set, Sorry For The Delay,  
*Note,* This Set Is Fully Compatible With The New Kakashi Skin, 
         Align Right For Signature's Position.



I Hope You Will Like This Set, ^^


----------



## Sima (Jul 25, 2009)

I just need a sig~ no avy.

xXx

Do what you want with it, any colors are good.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 25, 2009)

*Request*

*@Sayu Yagami*

Here Is Your Requested Signature, Sayu Chan. 
*Note,* This Set Is Might Not Look Good On New Kakashi Skin, 
         Align Right For Signature's Position.


I Hope You Will Like It, ^^


----------



## Sima (Jul 25, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Sayu Yagami*
> 
> Here Is Your Requested Signature, Sayu Chan.
> *Note,* This Set Is Might Not Look Good On New Kakashi Skin,
> ...



Its great, thanks~


----------



## Morphine (Jul 26, 2009)

Set please.

Clicky 

Senior size.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 26, 2009)

*Request*

*@Morphine*

Here Is Your Requested Set Morphine, 




I Hope You Will Like It, ^^
*Note,* This Set Is Fully Compatible With The New Kakashi Skin,


----------



## Morphine (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, it's lovely.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 26, 2009)

Avatar request



The same thing as my last two requests, 100x100 and 120x120, black thin border.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 26, 2009)

*Request*

*@Jze0*

Here Are Your Requested Avatars, 




I Hope You Will Like Them, ^^


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 26, 2009)

Can I ask for a little change? Can you zoom out slightly its to close.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 26, 2009)

I Just Updated Your Request, I Hope Its Ok Now. ^^


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 26, 2009)

I love them, thank you so much.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 27, 2009)

*okay sorry about the looong wait  havent been on in few days/weeks >.</ and i`ll try to finish the requests if not tomorow in 2 days*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

*Tifa Chan,* 

There Are Only 2 Requests Left. I Did The Rest of them ^^
*@Lucien Lachance >* Velvet
*@Uzumaki Noruzami >* Velvet

If you want i will do them too.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 27, 2009)

can i have this set with the words "People say life is set in stone....."
".....I will break the stone and make my own life"
avatar with each face one after the other


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 27, 2009)

*Request*

*@DeterminedIdiot*

Here Is Your Requested Set DI, 




I Hope You Will Like It, ^^


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 27, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@DeterminedIdiot*
> 
> Here Is Your Requested Set DI,
> 
> ...


 

wow awesome! i like how you did the avatar! sweet job


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm patient. I'll wait for Velvet.


----------



## Evil Angel (Jul 28, 2009)

Stock:Check 'em out

I am junior member, if it isn't to much problem could you give me the links to the avatar and sig, because my photo bucket account isn't working that well.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 28, 2009)

*Request*

*@Evil Angel*

Here Is Your Requested Set, 

Avatar: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/asia-pacific/8170130.stm

Signature: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/asia-pacific/8170130.stm


*Spoiler*: _Preview_ 







I Hope You Will Like Your Set, ^^


----------



## krome (Jul 28, 2009)

Sig w/ circle border please.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Avatar request



Size: 125x125, 150x150 and 200x200
Border: No Border

Can you try and get the whole car in the shot, if not then most of it please, thank you...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

*Request*

*@okita*

Here Is Your Requested Set. 
I Tried Something New I Hope You Don't Mind. ^^



I Hope You Will Like It, VM Me Incase You Need Standard Round Border Set. 

*@Jze0*

Here Are Your Requested Avatars, 


I Hope You Will Like Them. ^^


----------



## krome (Jul 29, 2009)

I love it   Thanks.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Jze0*
> 
> Here Are Your Requested Avatars,
> 
> ...



Thats was fast. Thanks once again Cap. Bassam.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 29, 2009)

can i have this as a set with the words "no matters what happens......you got to look forward......and take whatever is next head on"
avatar with the faces one after each other of the last characters in my sig.
thanks


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

*Request*

*@DeterminedIdiot*

Here Is Your Requested Set DI, Sorry For The Delay. 




I Hope You Will Like It, ^^
I Will Make One More Set And PM It To You Later.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 29, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@DeterminedIdiot*
> 
> Here Is Your Requested Set DI, Sorry For The Delay.
> 
> ...


 

i like how you did the saying thing
but with the avatar, can you do it so its with the guy with the skull hat and the girl he is holding insted of the pink haired girl to the left of the orange haired guy?
sorry if im being confusing but you dont know the characters names. atleast i dont think so
would it be possible to make the sig darker...?


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 29, 2009)

I Will PM You The Set As Soon I Am Done With My Website. ^^
Your Special Request Is Noted.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks man your the best.
sorry for the extra stuff


----------



## hikariheir (Jul 31, 2009)

Something simple, my computer just can't use any good (free) programs for editing pics. Damn you Windows 98!!!



I just want the bottom right hand part (Religious Solicitation!!). Inverted if you don't mind. Whatever size you think is good for a sig. No rush. Thanks in advance. Sumimasen.


----------



## Sima (Jul 31, 2009)

Do what you want with it, the avy just needs to be 150x150 and a dotted boarder.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 31, 2009)

*ok im back  *gets to work**


----------



## Sima (Jul 31, 2009)

Yay Tifa sets


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yay...I can't live without seeing Mana-sama's legs. Please hurry!!!!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 1, 2009)

can i have this as a set with the line "Sometimes life gives you a bad hand......you can either shuffle your deck and start over......or make the best of what you got"
avatar with each face after each other


thanks


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 1, 2009)

I would like to request a set please 

Stock: 

Ava
Size - Senior Member
Border - Rounded
Text - None
(I would like the ava to to the girl wasing dishes who is eatting a pizza )

Sig
Size - Normal
Border - Rounded
Text - None

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Yoona (Aug 1, 2009)

Requesting set please.


Avy - 125 x 125
Rounded edge
Focused on the guy with the blue marks on his face.

Sig- Junior size
Rounded edge border
Do what you like cause I don't have anything specific in mind.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 2, 2009)

*ok all requests old/ new will be done tomorow  if not ...everyone who dont get their sets can spank me  jk jk*


----------



## Soldier (Aug 2, 2009)

Coloring, please.

Once colored, I want the background to be transparent.  So just color the two boys. 
Reference:

*Spoiler*: _Kid on right_ 



 Sorry, best I could find. 




*Spoiler*: _left_ 



Again, best I could find.

Pretty much, brown hair and blue-gray eyes. 
This better shows the color of the outfit, but still pretty shitty. Sorry.


----------



## Izumi (Aug 2, 2009)

First time here. 

Set please! <3
Stock.
Avatar of both of them together in one. <3
Just make it pretty, like I know you would. No trans, just with effects and all that.
Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 2, 2009)

*uzumaki - 
Spoiler:  








hikariheir -   

sayu yagami - 
Spoiler:  








determined - i`ll try to do yours tomorow :3

basye - 
Spoiler:  








tia harribel - 
Spoiler:  








soldier - im not good at coloring so i`ll ask bassam to do it if he is not busy :3

izumi *-


----------



## Sima (Aug 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> sayu yagami -
> *Spoiler*: __



Love it Thanks twinny<33


----------



## Soldier (Aug 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> soldier - im not good at coloring so i`ll ask bassam to do it if he is not busy :3



Alrighty. :3


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 2, 2009)

Request please 

Can you please make this sig alot bigger and please erase the white background and the top black edge (not the botton)


----------



## Izumi (Aug 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> izumi [/B]- *
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely, thank you! <3


----------



## Hotshot (Aug 3, 2009)

can i have this as a set i would like this pharse with it please. "Everyone says they have their own way of living.........The ones that truly do are the ones that are different from everyone else"
avatar of the face
thanks ahead of time


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thankies!!!! I love eeet.  pek


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Aug 4, 2009)

I also had another req up. Dunno if it's still there. If not it's ok! 

Really love this new set! Except borders on avy kinda need to be cleaned. ^^


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 4, 2009)

Hai Veruvettu =)

*Ava:*
Image: Link
Size: 150x150
Border: Simple black
Extra: Maybe fix the background to something else

*Sig:*
Image: Link
Size: Whatever fits
Border: ---
Extra: Make it transparent 

Thanks!!


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

Set please

Stock: What's there?
Avy size:150x150


----------



## Velvet (Aug 4, 2009)

*ok guys dont be mad at me :sweat i`ll get the requests done when NF is fixed / i cant work like this/


*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 4, 2009)

no problemo


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 4, 2009)

Can someone help me crop out the white background? Thanks!


----------



## kidloco (Aug 4, 2009)

i had said in msn yesterday but to make it official

a set of the fox girl from trasformer 2 in the moto, that position , i sure the moto is will never will be the same XD

thanks neechan and only want you to do it   pek


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, I would like to request an Avatar and a Sig

Ava
125x125
Border: thin black line
Just the head of the guy with the black hair
Here's the pic


Sig
Can it be colored?
Size- smaller than the original pic
Just the area where the guy's head is


Thank you
Take as much time as you want


----------



## Velvet (Aug 5, 2009)

*>.< right now we dont do colorings . . .*cant color* 



P.S: Bassuuu where are youu  i need you to color
*


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 5, 2009)

Ah, I see. That's okay
Can you notify me when you can do colorings? That would be greatly appreciated

Thank you.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 5, 2009)

*okey will do *


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 5, 2009)

Where Do You Think I Am Tifa Chan, I Am In The Third World Pakistan.
I Will Be Back Soon I Promise Just Have To Finish Few Thing Here.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey, 
I would like to make me a set from this image. I would like to remove all the letter boxes and then give some cool color. If you can, it would be better if you could also add some cool effects or something.
Use the whole image for the sig ( but in a smaller/normal size) and for the avatar use only the middle's head (Akainu)

Thanks.

Here is the stock:


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Aug 6, 2009)

So Velvet can you clean my avy? It has white all over it. :S


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, Velvet.
Can you put a transparent Soviet Symbol onto the face on that picture?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Meaning - Make the Star transparent and put it onto the face of the first image, but it has to fit.




Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 6, 2009)

*ok guys gimme time to do the requests




NO MORE REQUESTS WILL BE TAKEN TILL ALL OF THE REQUESTS ARE DONE !

PLZ READ THIS CAREFULY !

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

List:

*DeterminedIdiot

Soldier

Lone Fox

Hotshot

Jon Snow - *Kenneth*

EkibyoGami

Sena Kobayakawa - *Kenneth*

kidloco

Tyranisoar

Franken

Lucien Lachance* - Kenneth
*


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 6, 2009)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Hi, Velvet.
> Can you put a transparent Soviet Symbol onto the face on that picture?
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do this


Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Can someone help me crop out the white background? Thanks!


I'll do this too


Jon Snow said:


> Hai Veruvettu =)
> 
> *Ava:*
> Image: Link
> ...


In progress


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 6, 2009)

Jon Snow


*Spoiler*: __ 



I tried, I hope you like the ava. If not just ask velvy and she'll do it for you :3 






*Next:* *Sena Kobayakawa

Edit: photoshop's freaking out. =/ Gonna do these later
*


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 6, 2009)

Is there also any way you could just resize the ava, without adding any effects, and zooming more in on his face?

Thanks <3


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 6, 2009)

So you'd just like a crop of it? Sure, I can do that. Hold on~


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 7, 2009)

Just the two guys in the foreground. Trans everything else.  Max sig size


----------



## Zero Xodus (Aug 9, 2009)

I want a set made of this please:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you cut the words on the left of the pic as well?


----------



## Seductress (Aug 9, 2009)

Can u do me an ava with this pics?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 9, 2009)

*okey...seems people didnt read my message when i said i wont take any requests till i finish the others =.=' so i`ll close the shop till im done ...sorry for the wait....busy with irl stuff too*


----------



## Kri (Aug 10, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *okey...seems people didnt read my message when i said i wont take any requests till i finish the others =.=' so i`ll close the shop till im done ...sorry for the wait....busy with irl stuff too*


**


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

Thread reopened upon request of owner


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

*thank yous ~

cuz of too much stress i closed the shop , the requests made before closing it wont be done unless they get re-posted


also ~ no i dont do coloring of manga pages or gif`s
*


----------



## Sima (Sep 5, 2009)

First new Request~

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, do what you want with the effects



Sig; make it smaller, I don't like big sigs, do what you want with effects on this too.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 5, 2009)

a set of the fox girl from trasformer 2 in the moto, that position , i sure when i see the moto is will never will be the same XD

thanks neechan and only want you to do it (oh the copy pastepower  ok i edit something but is little )


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

> a set of the fox girl from trasformer 2 in the moto, that position , i sure when i see the moto is will never will be the same XD
> 
> thanks neechan and only want you to do it (oh the copy pastepower  ok i edit something but is little )


*small problem bro  i cant find it...so if you find me a pic i`ll make you the set ok ^^'

@ Sima :


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sima (Sep 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *small problem bro  i cant find it...so if you find me a pic i`ll make you the set ok ^^'
> 
> @ Sima :
> 
> ...



I loves it<333


----------



## kidloco (Sep 5, 2009)

ok neechan, time to investigate in the internet

dont worry i will unseal today or tomorro  (revolt for fable ban for a pic was not need to tagged lol)





(same but the size and ect is diferent ) just to get a stock too of that pic neechan 

i think can erace the back ground and leave her and the moto and put a cool anime background, that will epic


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 5, 2009)

Two Avatar requests from this image with the lovely lady.


Size: A Junior size and a 100x100
Border: Black frame border

No effects of anything else added please.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

*List:

- kidloco

-Jzeo
*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 5, 2009)

​can i have this as a set with the line "Sometimes life gives you a bad hand......you can either shuffle your deck and start over......or make the best of what you got"
avatar with each face after each other


----------



## Hotshot (Sep 5, 2009)

can i have this as a set i would like this pharse with it please. "Everyone says they have their own way of living.........The ones that truly do are the ones that are different from everyone else"
avatar of the face
thanks ahead of time 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2009)

> can i have this as a set with the line "Sometimes life gives you a bad hand......you can either shuffle your deck and start over......or make the best of what you got"
> avatar with each face after each other





> can i have this as a set i would like this pharse with it please. "Everyone says they have their own way of living.........The ones that truly do are the ones that are different from everyone else"
> avatar of the face
> thanks ahead of time



*you two will get your requests done when you turn off your sig* 
*
i didnt write the rule so people will ignore it

plz read before posting *


----------



## Charizard (Sep 6, 2009)

make me a ava of this
Link removed
rep&cred


----------



## kidloco (Sep 6, 2009)

Velvet said:


>



just making poeple read the rules to get they job already


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 6, 2009)

*@Charizard*

Here is your requested avatar. ^^



I hope you will like it, let me know if you need some changing. ^^


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Tifa, could you make me a Set with this


----------



## Velvet (Sep 6, 2009)

*List:

- kidloco - turn off your sig =.=

-Jzeo

- DeterminedIdiot

- Hotshot

- Legend
*


----------



## Charizard (Sep 6, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Charizard*
> 
> Here is your requested avatar. ^^
> 
> ...


awesome thanks


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

*@Jze0*

Here you go dear. 





I hope you will like them. ^^


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

*@DeterminedIdiot*

Here you go DI, Sorry for the long long delay. lol





I Hope you will like your set, ^^


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Jze0*
> 
> Here you go dear.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love them.


----------



## Yoona (Sep 7, 2009)

Can I get a sig please?



Junior size 
Dotted Border.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2009)

*@kidloco -* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ hotshot -* 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*
@ legend -* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*List:*

*- Tia Harribel

- Kek

- R00t Decision
*


----------



## Kek (Sep 7, 2009)

Set please. Avy of Crona


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 7, 2009)

*Signature of TMNT Leather Head - Senior Member*


----------



## kidloco (Sep 7, 2009)

htanks you neechan <3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@DeterminedIdiot*
> 
> Here you go DI, Sorry for the long long delay. lol
> 
> ...


 

oh man Cap thanks! definity worth the wait. thanks


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ legend -[/B]
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks hunpek.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

*@Tia Harribel*

Here is you requested signature. 



*@DeterminedIdiot*



Let me know if you guys like them, ^^


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Tia Harribel*
> 
> Here is you requested signature.
> 
> ...


 
yep it works thanks man


----------



## Hotshot (Sep 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@kidloco -*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 

wow thanks alot. it looks great! you guys are awesome at this


----------



## Yoona (Sep 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Tia Harribel*
> 
> Here is you requested signature.
> 
> ...



Amazing ^_^! Credit & rep!


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 7, 2009)

Requesting a transparent sig of this image: 



Keep it the same size if you can.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 7, 2009)

*@Zebrahead*

All Done, ^^


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 7, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Zebrahead*
> 
> All Done, ^^



Many thanks and repz. 

Edit: Sorry 'bout the sig!


----------



## Blinus (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a real quick request. This is my avy for another forum:



Could I ask that you make the image a bit sharper, give it a border similar to the border of the my avy for THIS forum, and also, some kind of transparent gradient hue, either blue or gold. Or both, if you would wanna make 2 and let me pick.

That's all. Thanx.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*List:*

*- Kek*

*- R00t Decision*

*- Blinus*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 8, 2009)

*@Blinus*

I hope i got your request right. 



In case i dint just let me know, ^^


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2009)

*@ Kek -* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ R00t - *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Kek -*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks   !


----------



## Blinus (Sep 8, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Blinus*
> 
> I hope i got your request right.
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanx a ton. 

EDIT:

I actually put my own touch to it, and came up with this...



So, a combined effort! UNITED FRONT! YAY!  Thanks again.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ R00t - *
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 8, 2009)

i can has set yes? 



I don't mind how it looks, as long as you think it looks right  I'd like that av the be focused on his face.

Thanks.


----------



## Yoshira (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a request. pek

*Stock <33:* 

Avy-Sig set, please! Please and thank you! For the avy, could you focus on just her head? If so, then double thankies!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 10, 2009)

WB, Velvet                         .


----------



## Velvet (Sep 11, 2009)

*@ Alexandritee -* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ Yoshira -* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 11, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Alexandritee -*
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks <3


----------



## kidloco (Sep 11, 2009)

neechan new work for you <3333

a set wiht that pic



and if can for the next next week  but wiht a cool  background please, really not sure what will use first but thanks anyway and only you want work wiht my sets
 <3
againg thanks <3

and for stock


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 11, 2009)

Avatar Request


Sizes: A junior size and a 100x100
Border: Same border as current ava

No effects or anything else added please.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 11, 2009)

*@Jze0*





I Hope Its Better Now, ^^


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Jze0*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, they're all lovely.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 14, 2009)

can i have a set of this with the words 
"Life can be amazing everday.....Or be the worst kind of hell you've ever experienced......No matter the kind of life you have......You got to take it a day at a time" 

sorry for alot of lines 

avatar of each face fading to the next one
also if possible get rid of the "it's a wonderful world" line. if you cant or its too much trouble dont worry about it
thanks in advance

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2009)

kidloco said:


> neechan new work for you <3333
> 
> a set wiht that pic
> 
> ...



*i`ll pm you the sets 

List:

-kidloco

- DeterminedIdiot

- Legend
*


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2009)

Helloooooooo I like a set with this please


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 15, 2009)

*@DeterminedIdiot*




*@Legend*




I Hope They Are Ok. ^^


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@DeterminedIdiot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wow Cap thanks. its awesome. i like what you did at the bottum of the sig. nice touch


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Legend*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 15, 2009)

ok neechan <3 i will wait for.. wait i need erace pms... i in my limits XD
you know how i love you


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 15, 2009)

Avatar request again.



Sizes: a junior and a 100x100 like last time
Border: Same as current ava

For the second image I only want an avatar for the girl on the upper right (pink hair), no need to do any for the rest of the characters.

No effects or anything else added please.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 15, 2009)

*@Jze0*



All Done, ^^


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Jze0*
> 
> 
> 
> All Done, ^^



I have to admit I love the fact you always get my requests right Cap. Bassam, thank you very much.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 16, 2009)

Perhaps you can help me out with a Straight Cougar set.

I'll let you pretty much go with what you feel for the most part, except I do request that the sig is transparent. Cut everything except the glasses. You can add any other effect you feel would make it cooler after that.

Ava stock:

Sig stock:

Make the sig smaller if you can as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2009)

Ava 150x150

Sig: Within regualtions. Transparent.

I only want Goku. May I also be pm'd when this is finished? It'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yoona (Sep 16, 2009)

May I request a set please?



Avy - 125 x125
Focused on the roses

Sig - Junior size
Transparent
Nothing specific for effects

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 19, 2009)

*List:*

*- Zebrahead *

*- Super Mike
*
*- Tia Harribel *


*sorry for the wait <3 will be done later today*


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *List:*
> 
> *- Zebrrrahead *
> 
> ...



No problamo! Not as if were paying you.


----------



## Yoona (Sep 19, 2009)

It's Ok you'rrre the one doing it forrr us in any case.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 19, 2009)

you know i not have the problem to waiting neechan <3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 19, 2009)

i want a set of this pic with these lines please "So many lives cross each other.....Whether people know it or not.......They will never know how much each life affects the other"

Avatar of these faces on the pic, Each face fading to the next one
side note dont include the guy with the lolipop


thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 19, 2009)

Avatar request, Junior Size. Mihawk's face, cut the words out.


Do one with just plain border and no effects, and a few options with some effects. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Darth (Sep 20, 2009)

Ava/Sig request. 




*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 



http://ampedct.deviantart.com/art/Halo-3-tribute-44042408


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

*I am taking the following requests sorry for the delay guys i have been busy traveling*

*List:*

DeterminedIdiot
Samurai
Darth


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 20, 2009)

Soo...


Using this image

as a background, could you make an Icon(No Bigger than the provided image) with the words in pretty letters "Wisemen"
Please, make it look official and nice.


*Spoiler*: _ Overview_ 



Hello, Chaps.
I've decided to make a new group called "The Wisemen"
It is a philosophers group which will cover things such as, aesthetics, metaphysics, political, logic, ethics, and so on.
It is a work in progress, but I've decided to publicly start here, in the Graphics section.
I have nothing in mind, other than the Forum Section Logo being a small picture (transparent) picture of Aristotle.
Please, feel free to use your imaginations.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Sep 20, 2009)

*Request*

*@Samurai*



One Is Transparent Background & Other With White Background.

*@Darth*




*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 








I really Enjoyed Making Your Set Darth. ^^

*@Lucien Lachance*


I am really bad at the imagination department. >_>
*
List:*

DeterminedIdiot
Samurai
Darth
Lucien Lachance


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 20, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *@Samurai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, rep now(if I can't rep now from retarded Rep limit, then I willl rep later), credit when I use it.


----------



## Yoshira (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Alexandritee -*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



If you could, it's great, but as for the signature area, can you shorten it to like 400x160 or so? Please and thank you! (Sorry if it's too much.)


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2009)

*this better 


sorry guys  im sick and wont be on much...dont be mad it takes so long...since i might have to go to the hospital
*


----------



## Yoona (Sep 21, 2009)

Your health is more important. Get well soon.


----------



## Yoshira (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you, Velvet! 

Hope you do get better though.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 21, 2009)

neeechan!!!  take care baby, tell me what hospital and will visit you and maybe use the uniform to make you lol

dont worry i undestand and will wait for my set :kiss and get better


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd rather wait then to put your health at risk for a silly set.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 24, 2009)

feel better Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Sep 24, 2009)

*thnx ^^ im feeling much better now  i think the cold is goin away

 and im ready to work ageen
*


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *thnx ^^ im feeling much better now  i think the cold is goin away
> 
> and im ready to work ageen
> *



Glad to hear everything is gud!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *thnx ^^ im feeling much better now  i think the cold is goin away*
> 
> * and im ready to work ageen*


 

hooray your better


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2009)

Velvet I'd like to cancel my request I'm gonna find adiffrent stock. Sorry for any inconvience.

Edit:



I want the ODST's and the hornets (the flying things) transparent. And I would like text say "We drop feet first" wherever there is an onpen space. 

For the ava give me a close up on one of the ODST's. Probably the one in the bottom right.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2009)

Id like a set with this  I would like it to Focus on Volkner (dude with blonde hair)


----------



## Velvet (Sep 25, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Velvet I'd like to cancel my request I'm gonna find adiffrent stock. Sorry for any inconvience.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...




*thats kinda hard for me to do '>.> sorry mike 

@ Zebrahead - sorry if its not good and sorry for the wait*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Tia Harribel - 
Spoiler:  






*


*Legend i`ll do yours tonight <3*


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoo, thank ya!


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok I can wait Tif.


----------



## Yoona (Sep 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *thats kinda hard for me to do '>.> sorry mike
> 
> @ Zebrahead - sorry if its not good and sorry for the wait*
> 
> ...



Thanks and I'm glad you are better


----------



## kidloco (Sep 26, 2009)

i sure mines will be coool


----------



## Velvet (Sep 26, 2009)

*no worry bro you`ll have them tomorow*


----------



## Flyingkunai (Sep 27, 2009)

Could you make a faded banner for my sig about 440x150 (or smaller) with these pix?







And can you add the text: "Two souls with but a single thought, Two hearts that beat as one" if possible?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 28, 2009)

Flyingkunai said:


> Could you make a faded banner for my sig about 440x150 (or smaller) with these pix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*like a slide show right , but fading*


----------



## Flyingkunai (Sep 28, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *like a slide show right , but fading*



Yes. That would be perfect n.n


----------



## kidloco (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks neechan, using right now


----------



## Velvet (Sep 28, 2009)

> Yes. That would be perfect n.n


*okay then 

*


> thanks neechan, using right now


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 29, 2009)

New Set plox

 transperant Senior sized set, Add any effects you want but can the text have sort of a burnt in look, 
text should read,
Rebel,Public Enemy#1,Saviour,Hero,Villain,Kenpachi Zaraki
Please?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 29, 2009)

New set request please,can you edit out the background and the outlines of the girls please? 

and if you can, can you add some music notes around them?


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 29, 2009)

you forgot to turn off your siggy


----------



## Higawa (Sep 30, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> New set request please,can you edit out the background and the outlines of the girls please?
> 
> and if you can, can you add some music notes around them?



Hello

I made your request!

Have fun with it 

tell me if you wanna change something!



And your Ava


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 30, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Hello
> 
> I made your request!
> 
> ...



Thank you thank you thank you  wish I can rep you again


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 30, 2009)

eh im probably gonna take my request somewhere else


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2009)

> eh im probably gonna take my request somewhere else



*sorry i make you wait D: but i do have HW and stuff Ken its not my fault*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 30, 2009)

no im sorry, i was being impatient


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2009)

May i have a set with this:


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2009)

*List:

- Flyingkunai

- Kenpachi Zaraki

- Legend
*

*sets gona be done tomorow *


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 30, 2009)

KK ill be patient for your great work


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2009)

You can take your time Tifpek.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

Request please, I just want white background edit out but not the blue things

thats about it and an avatar to it


----------



## Higawa (Oct 3, 2009)

Will do requests:

Legend

Kenpachi Zaraki

And Lone Fox when I make it in time

Heres Kens

pls tell me if you want to change something


----------



## Velvet (Oct 3, 2009)

*@ Flyingkunai -  


*


----------



## Higawa (Oct 3, 2009)

Foxy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 3, 2009)

*@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 3, 2009)

Danke Higawa


----------



## Legend (Oct 3, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tifpek.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Pat  Ill save it till monday


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2009)

> Danke Higawa





> Thanks Pat  Ill save it till monday



* cheers for patty

*


> Thanks Tifpek.



*np *


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 5, 2009)

i would like to request a set with this saying "We spend time together......Living life to the fullest......Never knowing when everything will fall apart......And you end up all alone"

avatar of the three people faces in the coat, fading from one face to the other.


thanks in advance


----------



## kidloco (Oct 5, 2009)

nechan dont forgot my next set


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 5, 2009)

Heya, Velvet!

Set request:

Ava: 

Sig: 

Junior size. Other then that go wild!


----------



## Higawa (Oct 6, 2009)

Zebras Request!

Tell me if you like it that way!

Ava



Sig


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the style, but could you replace the flowers with something a lil more... manlier.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 7, 2009)

Request: banner
Stock: 
I want it to look like this

Add this text: Insane Love The Ibiki x Tayuya FC
And this url at the bottom of it: 

Btw, could you also make an icon size 50 x 50 and add this text: Ibiki x Tayuya   ?


----------



## Higawa (Oct 7, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> I like the style, but could you replace the flowers with something a lil more... manlier.



All I can do now!
have to go!
If you wish changes just tell me


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 7, 2009)

Request please just want the background edit out 

and can you please not make the avatar past 125 since I dont have senior yet?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2009)

*@ Ayana -  

@ Fox - 
Spoiler:  







*



> nechan dont forgot my next set



*i wont 

*


> i would like to request a set with this saying "We spend time together......Living life to the fullest......Never knowing when everything will fall apart......And you end up all alone"
> 
> avatar of the three people faces in the coat, fading from one face to the other.



*ok i`ll do it lil later since my PS is kinda bitching *


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you Cherry pek Ill save it till friday


----------



## Ayana (Oct 7, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Ayana - *



Thank you!


But could you also make an icon size 50 x 50 and add this text: Ibiki x Tayuya ?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2009)

> Thank you!
> 
> 
> But could you also make an icon size 50 x 50 and add this text: Ibiki x Tayuya ?



*omg sorry i forgot about that one Dx i`ll try*


----------



## Ayana (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 7, 2009)

Higawa said:


> All I can do now!
> have to go!
> If you wish changes just tell me



Looks good! Thank ya, Higawa.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you get rid of the writing and background. Leave the guy and the blue thing.

Senior size.



Just the one on the top left. Get rid of the rest. Could you also clean up the black parts around his head, arms, legs etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 8, 2009)

Kurono:

Ava


Sig


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi.. can i also request for the ava and sig?
the *AVA*

*Spoiler*: __ 








the * Sig *


----------



## The Imp (Oct 8, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Kurono:
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...



Awesome... Thanks.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 8, 2009)

Pinky:
Pls tell me if you want something to be changed 

Ava


Sig


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello Tifapek & Co.

Id like a set with this:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 8, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Pinky:
> Pls tell me if you want something to be changed
> 
> Ava
> ...



Wow. the Ava is okay with mepek

but can you just remove the background/ make transparent background in the sig..?, i would like to see it plain just the girl..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2009)

Set Please:  

Transparent background (obviously) 

t'ank youz :3


----------



## Higawa (Oct 9, 2009)

PinkHeartsYellowStars said:


> Wow. the Ava is okay with mepek
> 
> but can you just remove the background/ make transparent background in the sig..?, i would like to see it plain just the girl..



as you wish  

that better?



YAMI!
Ava:


Sig:


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks Higawa
i am gonna use it now:amazed


----------



## Higawa (Oct 9, 2009)

Jimmy!

Tell me if you like it that way pls!

AVA:



SIG:




@pink pls turn sig off


----------



## Velvet (Oct 9, 2009)

*@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  












@ Pedro -  damn i cant make it
*


----------



## Yoona (Oct 9, 2009)

May I have a set please?



Avy - 125 x 125
Focused on Ergo Proxy written on the wall or if that isn't possible focus it on the girl's face.

Sig - Junior size
Nothing specific for effects

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Smokahontas (Oct 9, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Jimmy!
> 
> @pink pls turn sig off



oh:amazed so sorry.. i forgot
Anyways, thanks again Higawa


----------



## Higawa (Oct 9, 2009)

TIA!

Ava:


Sig:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 9, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Jimmy!
> 
> Tell me if you like it that way pls!
> 
> ...



 Awesome


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 9, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend - *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 

hahah what cant you do? can someone else do it?


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Tifapek.


----------



## Yoona (Oct 9, 2009)

Higawa said:


> TIA!
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...



Thanks Higawa .


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 10, 2009)

New set please, I just want the corners circled and edit out the white on the clouds?, thats about it 

and can you make the avatar 124 instead of 125?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2009)

reuest for banner! 



Border:solid borderr 
Size:450x100
Extras:add the text "Whitebeard FC" in it.make a lot of effect  

will cred and rep you.thx in advance .


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 10, 2009)

Sig request please. Doesn't matter who does it 



Junior limitations, rounded border. Have the words 'Mariko-chan loves me' somewhere on it 

thank you pek

oh, and you can add any effects you want.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 10, 2009)

*List:*
*
-Orangefucker

-Lone Fox

-ZexionAxel

-Alexandritee
*


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2009)

^just to let you know that  i change the size of my requested banner.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 11, 2009)

*@Orangefucker- 
Spoiler:  









@Lone Fox-
Spoiler:  









@ZexionAxel- i hope its good


@Alexandritee-
Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you Cherry pek


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot<3


----------



## kidloco (Oct 11, 2009)

sorry but is new week and need new set neechan 

sorry for that mew


----------



## Velvet (Oct 11, 2009)

> sorry but is new week and need new set neechan
> 
> sorry for that mew



*i know silly bro :3 you`ll have it tonight no worry*


----------



## kidloco (Oct 11, 2009)

yay!!!  im excite what set will come


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ZexionAxel- i hope its good
> *


its perfect .thank you velvet.i will make sure the whitebeard fc to credit you .


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 12, 2009)

OOOOH 

thank yu suu much  I luv it


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 12, 2009)

Transparant and standard avatar.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Transparant and standard avatar.



*mike the pic is too small *


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, I would like to request an avatar of this, same border as the Jimmy avatar.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2009)

Id like a set with this please.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 15, 2009)

Just want the corners circled and the avatar *124* NOT 125


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2009)

> Just want the corners circled and the avatar *124* NOT 125



*Fox i make them 125 but seems when you put it , it becomes 124 so the problem must be in your profile*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Fox i make them 125 but seems when you put it , it becomes 124 so the problem must be in your profile*



Well for some reason if its 125, it wont let me, that why I want it 124


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2009)

*im worryed if i make it 124 it`ll become 123 when you use it

it happened to me ^^ but no worry
*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *im worryed if i make it 124 it`ll become 123 when you use it
> 
> it happened to me ^^ but no worry
> *



Is ok, I just want to see if it works  God I cant wait to get senior MS


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2009)

*@ ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ -  

@ Legend -
Spoiler:  









@ Lone Fox* - 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Legend -
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks Tifapek.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 15, 2009)

Once again thank you Cherry


----------



## Velvet (Oct 16, 2009)

* thank you thank you *bows**


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Oct 16, 2009)

Could you make the edges round, just like *Lone Fox*'s on the previous page... if possible another one just like Insiqht's because I can't decide. 
Oh and... would it be hard to re-size for an avy picture, if this one is too big? 

My first request.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 16, 2009)

Could I get a set please?  

Use one of these for the stock.  I couldn't decide between them, so I was hoping you could pick which you think will work better.  I will of course rep and credit you for your work.  Thanks a lot!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *mike the pic is too small *



oh shit, my bad i gave u the wrong pic.



If it is possible I'd like that transparent. I mainly want Batman chocking the Joker. And an avi that focuses on Batman. 

If its too difficult let me know and I'll supply a different stock.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 17, 2009)

*sorry mike but i dont think i can trans that *


----------



## Higawa (Oct 17, 2009)

Trans is not really possible because ppl are over each other

If you want Ivy then riddler is to see!

I can see what I can do!

the Avy is no problem tho

Jimmy

Telle me if you like it or want other effects


----------



## Velvet (Oct 17, 2009)

*@ narutocrofan777 -   

@ Nuriel - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Oct 17, 2009)

^
Thank you so much!


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 17, 2009)

Senior sized set Plox Transperant add a blood splatter Effect and for the text can i get it bloody looking as well
Text: Nosferatu


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 18, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> @ Nuriel -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Lovely job.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

Kenpachi

Hope you like it!

AVA:






Dunno if you like that kind of effects


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 18, 2009)

Its perfect.


----------



## Yuuka (Oct 18, 2009)

Can I get a set, please?

Avatar: 125x125 of her face with a dotted border
Sig: Dotted border also
Thanks.(:


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a transparent sig. Dotted avy focused on the boys face


----------



## Ayana (Oct 19, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Stock: 
Sig: resize for a senior member, the rest is up to you
Stock:


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello Folks.

Id like set with this::mj


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2009)

*List :*

*-Twinnet
-Beyond Birthday
-Ayana
-Legend
*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello, just want the white background edit out, nothing else


----------



## Yoona (Oct 21, 2009)

Requesting set please.



Avy - focused on her face 

150 x 150

Sig - Senior size

Transparency


Thank You in advance


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello, may I have these 9 figures put into one portrait for my Claymore team Hawt please? Set up just like how the team hawt in my sig is. from right to left-

*Spoiler*: __ 




Teresa
Cynthia
Ophelia
Flora
mira
Clare
Luciela
Irene
Galatea




 Legend sent me.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2009)

*@Twinnet - 
Spoiler:  










@ Beyond - 
Spoiler:  









@ Ayana - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2009)

*@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  









@ Lonefox - 
Spoiler:  









@ Tia - 
Spoiler:  









*


> Hello, may I have these 9 figures put into one portrait for my Claymore team Hawt please? Set up just like how the team hawt in my sig is. from right to left-



* will do yours later since its long one*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Cherry, a bit small, but thanks anyway


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2009)

> Thank you Cherry, a bit small, but thanks though



*sorry  i never use the maximum*


----------



## Ayana (Oct 22, 2009)

It's beautiful, thank you very much


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 22, 2009)

Set Request:

Hi and Thank you and in advance.  Id like to request a Sig and Avy please.

Can you make the Avy the senior size plz.

Stock



Ill let you be creative.  Thanks 

P.s. If you crop out the words rebel soldiers can you add it somewhere in the siggy thanks!


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


*
Thanks Tifapek.*


----------



## Yoona (Oct 22, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You Velvet it beautiful pek


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Oct 22, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Beyond -
> *Spoiler*: __



thankies Tifu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hello, may I have these 9 figures put into one portrait for my Claymore team Hawt please? Set up just like how the team hawt in my sig is. from right to left-
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Velvet I hope you do not mind, but I could you use the picture in the edit(Flora) instead of the one in the original post? Please?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 24, 2009)

> Velvet I hope you do not mind, but I could you use the picture in the edit(Flora) instead of the one in the original post? Please?



*yeah dont worry about it *


----------



## kidloco (Oct 24, 2009)

neechan when my next set will come??


----------



## Higawa (Oct 25, 2009)

Silence

sorry for beeing so late 

Ava


----------



## Morphine (Oct 28, 2009)

just a trans + resize sig Velvy no ava thanks pek


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2009)

*Stock:* (Sorry about the size) 

*Avatar:* Senior size, focusing on Tsuna (main one's) face

*Signature:* The picture, maybe with some kind of tasteful affect in the white areas, nothing too major (If you don't want to you don't have to) Below the character's heads, text that reads: *Vongola! Fight!* ((Oh, and remove the black border

Also, I just wanted to let you know that I love your work!


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2009)

Id like a set with this


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2009)

*List:

- VastoLorDae

- Morphine -  fix the link o.o'

- Nicodemus

- Legend*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *List:
> 
> - VastoLorDae
> 
> ...



:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 30, 2009)

*^^*

Hi, could i request a set of avatar and sig please ^^
with this pic:


mm could the avatar say the word "Endless"
And the sig just the word "love" 
PLEASE ^^


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 31, 2009)

uhm i just got an set of you recently and would you mind doing another for me I love your work 

like this would be for the sig 
*Spoiler*: __ 






ando this 





and this would be for the avy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2009)

*



			mm could the avatar say the word "Endless"
And the sig just the word "love" 
PLEASE ^^
		
Click to expand...


**uhhh avi of who 


**- VastoLorDae-  

- Morphine -  fix the link o.o'

- Nicodemus - 
Spoiler:  









- Legend - 
Spoiler:  









- darkangelcel - 

- orange - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 31, 2009)

Requset new set please, just the white background edit out, try to make the sig as big as you can 

and an avatar of the top girl with 150


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2009)

Medũsa said:


> [/B]*- VastoLorDae-
> 
> - Morphine -  fix the link o.o'
> *


*

Thanks I love it!*


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2009)

Medũsa said:


> *
> - Legend -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tifapek.


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, can i request for an Avatar with this pic


----------



## Higawa (Nov 1, 2009)

Alex

Ava:



FOr sig I have two, take what you want

#1


#2




Pink Hearts 

here ya go


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the set!, it's great!


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you i love it 

im gonna rep you as soon as i can


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the sig Pat


----------



## Smokahontas (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the *AVA*pek 
its *AWESOME!*


----------



## Higawa (Nov 1, 2009)

Sexy Bėast said:


> Thanks for the sig Pat



No problem alex 



PinkHeartsYellowStars said:


> Thanks for the *AVA*pek
> its *AWESOME!*



Your welcome <3


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2009)

*patt sig off *


----------



## Higawa (Nov 1, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *patt sig off *



Sorry


----------



## Kek (Nov 2, 2009)

Set please. :3


----------



## Jze0 (Nov 2, 2009)

Two Avatar request

First ava

Size: A junior size and a 100x100
Border: Black border like the example 
Only want the girl on the top left. No effects or anything else added please. 

Second ava

Size: same as above
Border: Same border as above but blue to match the hair
The rest is the same as above.


----------



## Morphine (Nov 3, 2009)

hope this works transed sig


----------



## Higawa (Nov 3, 2009)

KEK

is it ok that way





morphy 

that ebough?


----------



## Morphine (Nov 3, 2009)

Higawa said:


> morphy
> 
> that enough?





it's lovely gonna use soon when i get enough of my current (it's pretty)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2009)

If only they acted and looked that badass in the manga. nice picture.


----------



## Kek (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Higawa!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2009)

*@ Jzeo - *


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Can you please make a good set out of this?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2009)

*sig off then i`ll take the request*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 5, 2009)

Crap I forgot , My bad


----------



## Jze0 (Nov 6, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Jzeo - *



Awesome, thank you very much.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 7, 2009)

*@ Fox - i hope you like it

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 7, 2009)

Like it? I Love it Cherry, Thank you


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 7, 2009)

Trans please<3



Thanks<3


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2009)

Id like a set with this


----------



## Velvet (Nov 7, 2009)

*@ alex - *


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Yoona (Nov 8, 2009)

Can i request a set please 


Avy - 150 x 150
Focused on the guy with the black hair at the upper left.

Sig - Dotted Border

Can I request the sig as a Junior size? Beause I don't want it as big as the Senior size.

Nothing specific for effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 8, 2009)

Legend!

Ava



Sig


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Text: You say you stand by your man
Tell me something I don't understand
You said you loved me and that's a fact
and then you left me, said you felt trapped
Well some things you can't explain away
But the heartache's in me till this day


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Nov 9, 2009)

Here I am again...
Could you make the background transparent in the pic and resize it to _a bit smaller_ size than sig limits? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2009)

*List :*

*-Tia Harribel

-St. Jimmy

-narutocrofan777*


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2009)

Id like a set with this


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2009)

*kay guys all your sets will be done today/tomorow


*


----------



## Higawa (Nov 13, 2009)

Tia

Ava


Sig



Jimmy

Ava


Sig


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 13, 2009)

Id like a set out of this please


----------



## Velvet (Nov 13, 2009)

*@ narutocrofan777 -  

@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2009)

VVVVVVVEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLVVVVVVVEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 13, 2009)

> VVVVVVVEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLVVVVVVVEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT!:n  uts



* yes ?

if its about the sig i tough Higawa fixed and send it to you 
*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * yes ?
> 
> if its about the sig i tough Higawa fixed and send it to you
> *



Just saying Hi!

 But no, Higawa never sent one to me.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 13, 2009)

> Just saying Hi!
> 
> But no, Higawa never sent one to me.



*i`ll remind him tomorow then ^^*


----------



## Legend (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Legend -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tifapek


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Nov 14, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ narutocrofan777 -
> *


*

 
Thanks!!*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 15, 2009)

Cherry, I dont mean to be impatient, but do you know when my set will be ready? its kinda been 3 days now


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

> Cherry, I dont mean to be impatient, but do you know when my set will be ready? its kinda been 3 days now


*sorry :sweat but do remember i have other things like to deal with besides the net ok 


Spoiler:  






*
*Spoiler*: __ 




* 
*


*
*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you so much Cherry  and I should be the one sorry, I didnt realize you were busy, I would never force you to do some silly sets for me


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2009)

*pek its ok i just had to get ready for school after 2 weeks of vacation *


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 15, 2009)

Requesting a transparency for an avatar

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150

Please get rid of the text, too. No border.


----------



## Legend (Nov 16, 2009)

Im gonna need this set for the tournament.


Take your time though.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2009)

*@ Dia - 

@ Legend - after school *


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 17, 2009)

Id like a set out of this one please, just want the background edit out


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2009)

*@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  









@ Fox - sorry foxy ^^ it looked ugly when i tryed to trans it 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks hunpek


----------



## Pepper (Nov 20, 2009)

Tifa love 



A borderless avatar of her face and a signature. No effects, but can you make the edges of the signature look like they are melting like on the letter A here .

Thanks pek


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Tifa love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*mmmkay imma try *


----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 22, 2009)

Hows that Pepper?

Ava



Sig


----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Tifa love
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Higawa said:


> Hows that Pepper?
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...



The ava is great, but I wanted the sig edges to melt. I stated that in the request.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2009)

*sorry pepper loff  couldnt find such a brush*


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 22, 2009)

Can I have this picture as a transparency and a sig, just without the text that says Rhyme?



Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> Can I have this picture as a transparency and a sig, just without the text that says Rhyme?


*
if you want an avi too tellz me 



*


----------



## Mikecia (Nov 23, 2009)

May I have a transparent avy & sig set with my name on the icon? Also if it 

is possible can the siggy have some sort of design to it?  If that is 

possible.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2009)

> May I have a transparent avy & sig set with my name on the icon? Also if it
> 
> is possible can the siggy have some sort of design to it?  If that is
> 
> possible.



*as in effects or random border :3*


----------



## Mikecia (Nov 23, 2009)

effects please


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> if you want an avi too tellz me
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Wifu~ *rep*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2009)

Mikecia said:


> effects please



*i hope you likes *


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Mikecia (Nov 24, 2009)

THANK YOU


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2009)

> THANK YOU



*glad you like *


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 24, 2009)

Transperant set add any effects you want avy of Len. 
....dont ask why.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol dont tell me Kelsey cracked her whip hard against your ass and forced you to wear a Kaito and Len Yaoi set 

AVY


SIG


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe


----------



## Legend (Nov 25, 2009)

Id like a set with this please:.

The avy should focus on the blonde in the middle


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




I need a slideshow avy of both girls also


----------



## Jude (Nov 25, 2009)

Heyyyy sisss )

wondering if you could do

*Spoiler*: __ 




Type: Banner
Demisions: Normal
Text:Across The Universe Fan
What i want: the red part on the left with there faces? or whatever looks the best 
Stock Link: 



than ks


----------



## Yoona (Nov 25, 2009)

Requesting set 



Avy -        150 x 150

Focused on the dark haired guy in the middle of the blonde with the nose bandage and the other blonde.


Sig - Junior Size
       Dotted Border

I am not familiar with effects so do as you wish.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kek (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello, could someone give me some info?

I'd like to know where, or if, I can get an avy like this: 


But in the style of the character in my current set. This is Kairi's avy btw.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2009)

*List:

- Legend

- St.Jimmy

- Tsubasa

-Tia  Harribel -  stock rly bad ! me no like

*


> Hello, could someone give me some info?
> 
> I'd like to know where, or if, I can get an avy like this:
> 
> But in the style of the character in my current set. This is Kairi's avy btw.



*sorry kek  i dunno who makes them*


----------



## Legend (Nov 26, 2009)

Im #1.


----------



## Yoona (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry Velvet 

I'll change it then.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2009)

> Sorry Velvet
> 
> I'll change it then.



*good  or you`ll be spanked*


----------



## Legend (Nov 26, 2009)

I wanna see that


----------



## Yoona (Nov 26, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *good  or you`ll be spanked*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

Sig: Transparency please, you can leave the Kara part because it would look odd with out it. Sig size. Thanks.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 28, 2009)

I would just like both an ava and sig. The sig should be transparent.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

*@ mike- theres no way i can trans that =/ the colors blend so much*

*@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  









@ Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  







*
*
@ Tsubasa -  *
*
@ Tia - 
Spoiler:  







*
*
@ Ennoea -  *


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Tifapek


----------



## Jude (Nov 29, 2009)

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

*sig off bro *


----------



## Jude (Nov 29, 2009)

apology :/


----------



## Yoona (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks alot especially with the little text in the avy.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

*im glad you like it *


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2009)

Well you don't have to trans it, just make me a sig. I don't care how you do it as long as there is not a whole lot of effects added.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2009)

*then say so  you said trans in there*


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2009)

I did want trans. I just changed my mind because you said you couldn't. Sorry for teh confusion


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello, can you please Trans this? but keep the title and the snow around it and try not to make it small 

and a 150 ava as well


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 30, 2009)

Transparent set Please any effects you may want you may add


----------



## Higawa (Nov 30, 2009)

I like your new set 

AVA



SIG



dont forget rep and cred


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 30, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Higawa again.
Thanks mang


----------



## Sima (Nov 30, 2009)

Request~

Avy; 150x150, dotted border please, any effects you fill suits it.



Sig; Make it a bit smaller please, but other than that, do what you want with it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2009)

*@ Mike - hope you like it 


Spoiler:  









@ Fox - sorry  but the snow looked uglyy 


Spoiler:  









@ Sima - pek


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Tifa, Ill save it for tommorrow


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2009)

*turn your sig off *


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 30, 2009)

Set please 



Trans please, but can she have a kind of.. blue/pink glow around her that kind of fades away the further away it is from her? () If thats too confusing, just do something nice. 



Both of their faces please. I don't mind what happens to this one. Any kind of border.

Remember that it's Junior Limitations, too 

Thanks <33


----------



## Sima (Nov 30, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Sima - pek
> 
> ...



Love it

thanks doll~


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2009)

*@ Alexandritee - 
Spoiler:  







 i hope this ish okayy*


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *@ Alexandritee -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thank you so muchh pek


----------



## Ohmek (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like this pic rendered please. I made a thread of this but i didn't know about these shop threads lol.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2009)

Ohmek said:


> I'd like this pic rendered please. I made a thread of this but i didn't know about these shop threads lol.



*thats gona be really hard to do since most of the parts blend with the background *


----------



## Ohmek (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *thats gona be really hard to do since most of the parts blend with the background *



Yea I know  but it doesn't have to be perfect. There is one other render I found of it but one of the lightsabers was made purple  I want both red though. The edges dont have to be perfect.

Other render


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2009)

*i can make the blade red*


----------



## Ohmek (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i can make the blade red*



That works too  as long as you can make the reflections on his body red too.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2009)

*this good ?*


----------



## Ohmek (Dec 2, 2009)

No, it's GREAT! Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2009)

*no prob *


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 2, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> @ Jimmy -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



When I set the Avy as my avy, it dosent move


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2009)

*hmm strange

EDIT: this better Jimmy ?


*


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2009)

Id like a set with this please


----------



## kidloco (Dec 4, 2009)

neeechan!!!!  still waiting for a new set o the pic i put in here


----------



## Velvet (Dec 4, 2009)

> neeechan!!!!  still waiting for a new set o the pic i put in here



*O3O i lost the pic...sowwy*


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2009)

Bad Tifa.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 5, 2009)

> Bad Tifa.


*i r not bad 


also  here ish your set 


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *i r not bad
> 
> also  here ish your set
> 
> ...


You are naughty, and i love itpek.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 5, 2009)

> You are naughty, and i love itpek.



* i`ll kill you*


----------



## kidloco (Dec 5, 2009)

if you want neechan i cando a tag teamt o kill him 

let me search for you in here  like i not post much here anyway mew


----------



## kidloco (Dec 5, 2009)

kidloco said:


> neechan new work for you <3333
> 
> a set wiht that pic
> 
> ...



there , i think the firrst one is already finish it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2009)

can anyone make a set out of this please, she is my new favorite celeberity 

whatever you feel like doing im cool with, just dont scribble over the face !!11


----------



## kidloco (Dec 6, 2009)

you need put off you sign first supernova, is the rules


----------



## Velvet (Dec 6, 2009)

*sig off both of you !


*


----------



## Higawa (Dec 6, 2009)

Heres your request but pls turn off your sig 

AVA


SIG


----------



## Mihael (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like a set:

Stock - 

Senior size, the avatar you can make it with both faces in it, and add some cool efects, besides that you may do what you like.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2009)

oh sorry, i did read the rules, meant to take off sig but spaced it 

and i downloaded the ava higawa but the avy wont upload, idk know why >.> but thx anyways


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 6, 2009)

Two avatar request for the two lady in the image below.

Size: 100x100 and a junior size
Border: black frame like this 
No special effects or anything else added and also please center the shot around they're face.


----------



## kidloco (Dec 6, 2009)

oh... ehehe ups?

anyway stupid f-14 have disapear of my sign...


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a sig set request for the amazing Velvet herself. 

I want a signature with this pic: 

I want it dazzled with whatever effects you think best and I also want a border around it. I want it to say "I did it... Because I love you. That's why... I had to save you from yourself, Sasuke-kun." at the top. Then, vertically to the right I want it to say DarkAngelSakura. Also, somewhere in small letters, Under The Same Sky, Sasuke x Sakura.

On the the avatar, I want to use this pic: 

I want it to correspond with the sig so make it more red and black themed and bordered. Junior size, I think. I also want it to say somewhere, "Why?...". 

That's about it and thanks so much! I can't wait!!! Take your time though...


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 6, 2009)

Transparent set 
add any effects you want


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2009)

*List :*
*
- kidloco

- mihaelkeehl

- Jze0

- DarkAngelSakura

- Kenpachi Zaraki*


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 7, 2009)

Senior-sized set, avatar should be Zoidberg. If you're adding effects make sure it makes the picture badass.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2009)

*sorry that it`ll take a bit more time to make the sets  but i have exams to study for so i wont be on much *


----------



## Mihael (Dec 10, 2009)

No worries, good luck with your exams.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2009)

*thanks  and thanks for waitin too*


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2009)

Id like another epic set with this please Tifa:


----------



## Higawa (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok here we go!

mihaelkeehl

AVA:


SIG:


Jze0




DarkAngelSakura

SIG

AVA


Kenpachi Zaraki
I loved to do this 
AVA


SIG


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 12, 2009)

I love mine except the text. It's just... I don't know. I just don't like the text. I'm sorry. Is there anyway you could redo it? If not, it's okay. I still love it and thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2009)

*i shall redo it *


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you so much!!! You're the best!


----------



## kidloco (Dec 13, 2009)

dont worry neechan, i will wait 

anway im wiht my baby so will like little disapear too 

pss she is big, lshe is my eldanazilla XD


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2009)

*@ darkangelsakura -  

@ Zoidberg - 
Spoiler:  









@ legend  - 
Spoiler:  









sorreh about the wait

*


> dont worry neechan, i will wait
> 
> anway im wiht my baby so will like little disapear too
> 
> pss she is big, lshe is my eldanazilla XD



*okay *


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Velvet. How are things on your end? I have another request for you if you're up to it.  Feel free to do what you like with the image. All I ask is that it becomes a fabulous set which I know you're more than capable of making.


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ legend  -
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks Tifapek!!!!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks so much, Velvet! You're awesome!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> Hi Velvet. How are things on your end? I have another request for you if you're up to it.  Feel free to do what you like with the image. All I ask is that it becomes a fabulous set which I know you're more than capable of making.



*i hope this is ok 

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

It's made of so much win I almost got hit by a train. 

Century's worth of rep coming your way Velvet! pek


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> It's made of so much win I almost got hit by a train.
> 
> Century's worth of rep coming your way Velvet! pek



*  im so glad you like it*


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 15, 2009)

Just make it Christmas-sy. Maybe a Red/green border for the Ava. Thanks.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the sig trans and an ava 150 please 



I hope you got this post, I hate being last on the page


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2009)

*List :

- Mike
-  Fox 

mmkay guys will make them after i finish study for math exam 
*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 18, 2009)

Tifa


----------



## Higawa (Dec 18, 2009)

Mike
I tried to add some effects but it just didnt fit to spiderman so I kept it without effects





Here alex


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you Pat 

and Tifa, Im sorry if I was a little pushy, please dont be mad at me


----------



## Velvet (Dec 18, 2009)

> and Tifa, Im sorry if I was a little pushy, please dont be mad at me



*love you and no im not mad  im happy cuz exams are over*
*
~ enjoy your set*


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 18, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Jze0



A bit late, sorry but can but you remove the inside black border? I really just wanted the black and white border thing not two black borders.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2009)

Could I have a trans please?



Include the "Merry Xmas" Bubble aswell and just Len

Thanks <3


----------



## Yoona (Dec 18, 2009)

Could I have a set out of this ?



Avy - 150 x 150

Keep the same sig size please 

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2009)

@ Jze0 - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









@ kelsey -  

@ tia - 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

Sankyuu Tifaa <3


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2009)

*i sorry it bad  my PS fucked up and i had to use GIMP *


----------



## Yoona (Dec 19, 2009)

Velveet <3 pek

Thanks it is awesome!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2009)

> Velveet <3 pek
> 
> Thanks it is awesome!



*your welcome pek*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2009)

Id like a epic set pwease?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 21, 2009)

Id like a set out of this please


----------



## CaloricMoon (Dec 22, 2009)

st jimmy  if its too small or not quite what you wanted let me know. im kinda new to this  enjoy though 

Legend: i have tried your pic and it is proving quite difficult im sure tifa or another will take up but ill keep trying to see if i can get it done 

Pervy: working on it as we speak  Pervy Fox  
 let me know if you want the rest of those boards out. i thought they fit nicely


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2009)

*do not dare to mumble guys  we are havin a practice here with Caloric*


----------



## CaloricMoon (Dec 22, 2009)

its ok  i know im a amateur i wont take offence


----------



## Velvet (Dec 23, 2009)

*Gone till 29th <3 Happy Holidays Guys ! P.S: Higawa be taking the requests *


*@ Legend* - 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *Gone till 29th <3 Happy Holidays Guys ! P.S: Higawa be taking the requests *
> 
> 
> *@ Legend* -
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks Tifa.


----------



## Zersuvio (Dec 25, 2009)

_Could you make me an avatar and sig using this pic



avatar- 150 by 200

sig- could u put Anbu Itachi someone where on the sig

please and thanks u and also merry x mas ^^_


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 28, 2009)

I want ava and sig. In the sig I would like text saying *To Boldly Go... *in it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2009)

* taking since im back*


----------



## Rosie (Dec 29, 2009)

A request. Can I have a set from this stock?


As for any effects, do whatever looks nice. Nothing too fancy 
Please and Thank you


----------



## Hiruzen (Dec 29, 2009)

450x450 sig
150x150 Avatar around the right-most face

make it flashy. Dont care how


----------



## Daedus (Dec 30, 2009)

Any chance you could turn this comic page into a panel-by-panel animation for my sig?  An avy of the angry bird would be killer as well.
Do this, and you will have my thanks along with my rep.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2009)

Aloha! First timer here... I would like a set made with this please



sorry i'm high


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2009)

*sig off first  


working on the others sets ~~~*


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2009)

I humbly request the sexy Tifa make me a set with this


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 30, 2009)

May i get this Made into a Transparent set  Please

Gothic Font for the Text 
*No Life King*
add any effects you want


----------



## Sima (Dec 30, 2009)

Tifa Twinny, I have a request for you<3

Avy; centered around the face, 150x150, any border but rounded.

Sig; just make it smaller, any effects you see fit.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2009)

*mmm kay gona finish all requests tomorow cuz im sleepy *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2009)

*@ Rose - 
Spoiler:  









@ Mike - 
Spoiler:  








@ Hiruzen - 
Spoiler:  









@ Dae - 
Spoiler:  









@ Kuya - 

@ Legend -   

@ Ken - 
Spoiler:  









@ Sima - 
Spoiler:  








sorry for the wait  and sorry if they arent perfect - eye problems-  enjoy pek
*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you taichou


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2009)

Velvet said:


> @ Legend -
> 
> sorry for the wait  and sorry if they arent perfect - eye problems-  enjoy pek
> [/B]


Thanks hunpek.


----------



## Sima (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks love, i love it<3


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 31, 2009)

Set request.



Avy of both faces in one. Rounded border.
Text: None
Senior Sized. Thanks.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks Velvet! I'll rep again when I can


----------



## Lovely (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd like a set from this, please. Request for anyone who's offering. :3



Please no border on the avatar. I hope the picture is not too difficult.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 1, 2010)

Id like a sig out of this please, no avatar


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

Sig set request of this pic: 



I'd like all the pink colors and textures to be changed to red and i'd like a more black/red theme. I want a dotted border and text that says DarkAngelSakura and sig by Velvet. I'd like Velvet to do it. And if possible, can you make her eyes look more green?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2010)

Use this for my avatar.


*Spoiler*: __ 









And this for the sig. Make it transparent.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2010)

*all requests will be done tomorow ~*


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2010)

Tifa-chan. <33333

Just an ava pl0x. 


*Spoiler*: _Stock for ava, bitch_ 








I just want a dotted border on it. Resize to 150x150 and 125x125. (You know I'll wear this on WSJC)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 3, 2010)

*sorry guys i love you and all but i`ll need to close the shop for awhile *


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 3, 2010)

Awww man that sucks, guess Ill have to make my own set


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 3, 2010)

Closed due to request of owner.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 6, 2010)

Tis reopened


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2010)

This please? Transparent.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 6, 2010)

Transperant senior sized  set add a blood splatter effect 
text: Black Luck


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2010)

*@ Chee - 
Spoiler:  









@ Ken -
Spoiler:  








*


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 7, 2010)

^ Velvet I requested here before for a set, but I will take it back.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2010)

*if you want you can repost it and i`ll do it*


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 7, 2010)

^ I will request a new set soon.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2010)

*okay then *


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok, here it is. Can you make a simple version and transparent version?



Border: Dotted.
Size: Senior
Get rid of all the text
And text for the avy: AppleChan. 

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2010)

*i hope you like it applechaan <3


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 8, 2010)

^ I fecking love it!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2010)

*im glad you do :33*


----------



## Juice (Feb 10, 2010)

*An avatar please.*

*Stock:*


*Size:* 150x150

*Border:* Black and White

No affects please.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/1741/032ng.gif




May I have this the same size as my current one, and with the same border please? 

Rep guaranteed.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sorry  cant add borders to gif`s


@ Juice - *


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2010)

Ahh thats ok, screw it. 

I'll take it.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2010)

*and the gif is too small  it`ll be all blurry*


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn, lol. 

I will look for another gif, sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2010)

*its ok  *


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 11, 2010)

hello velvet angel 



can you make me a set out of this? 
i dont care what you do to it so just be creative 
and if a border looks okay then yea id like to have one 
oh and could you have some text saying "On the mirror's edge"
could you make the ava the back of her head 


thanks angel!


----------



## Juice (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks. 
rep and cred. coming your way.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2010)

*@ Tsuki - hope you likes it


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 11, 2010)

its pretty angel!


----------



## Zero Xodus (Feb 11, 2010)

Can you make me a set out of this?


----------



## master9738 (Feb 11, 2010)

An avy and Sig outta that please 
Dotted Borders please  If you can't do dotted borders, then just do your best work. Avy needs to be 150 by 150


----------



## Velvet (Feb 12, 2010)

*@ Zero - fix since i cant see anything o.o

@master - your avi limit is 125x125 


Spoiler:  







 
*


----------



## Zero Xodus (Feb 12, 2010)

Here.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 12, 2010)

*ummm =/ all i see is a site....*


----------



## Yoona (Feb 12, 2010)

Can I get a set please ? 



Avy - 150 x 150

Sig - Junior size & can you make it a transparency.

Thanks in advance


----------



## master9738 (Feb 12, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Zero - fix since i cant see anything o.o
> 
> @master - your avi limit is 125x125
> 
> ...



I love it! Thank you so very much! 
P.S. I hope you have a wonderful valentine's day


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2010)

Tia Harribel said:


> Can I get a set please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*o.o' for some reason i cant see it...can you gimme link ^^*


----------



## Yoona (Feb 13, 2010)

Me sorry Velvet don't spank me again 



I'm changing the request to just a transparent sig.
Could you make it a little smaller ?


----------



## Morphine (Feb 13, 2010)

rep & cred Velvy :33


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2010)

Tia Harribel said:


> Me sorry Velvet don't spank me again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









*there ya go :33*


----------



## master9738 (Feb 13, 2010)

All I want is a nice sig outta this. Dotted or round border please


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2010)

*@ master - here ya go


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 13, 2010)

Sig set please:



I would like for any colors used to be either pink, red, or black. I want the artist 'sorceressmyr' to be credited and whoever does the sig also.

Junior sized and with a dotted border.

Thanks!


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Feb 14, 2010)

Can I get a Avatar with a round border...?

125x125

And a transparent sig please ? round borders

Stock:


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi! Could you please make these 2's background transparent? :33





Thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2010)

blueangel326 said:


> Hi! Could you please make these 2's background transparent? :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sorry cutie but it says that the account is inactive so i cant see them*


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *sorry cutie but it says that the account is inactive so i cant see them*



Hmm...weird. Okay, does this work then?


----------



## master9738 (Feb 15, 2010)

May I have a set please. 
Avy - 125/125
Rounded or Dotted Border, doesn't matter to me.
Text: Legend.
Just make it look good, eh? 

--Try some effects with it, and make the Fire Stand out. Don't just leave the picture there, and throw a border on it. I need some new colors and stuffz. Though, don't like inverse the colors, or make it green or blue. Use colors that are similar to his. Such as Red or Orange. For the avatar, can you focus it on his face. 

Thankkk youu very much.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2010)

master9738 said:


> May I have a set please.
> Avy - 125/125
> Rounded or Dotted Border, doesn't matter to me.
> Text: Legend.
> ...


*
cant do the request since there is the same one in another shop ~*

*@ DarkAngelSakura - 
Spoiler:  









@ AreoSamurai21 - 
Spoiler:  









@ blueangel326 - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Tiffuuu can I have a trans please?



Just the blonde and the pokemon & no resizing, thanks <333


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2010)

*i dont have pixiv account so i cant see it Kels *


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahh sorry >< I'll upload it on PB .


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2010)

*okay thanks pek*


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Sig:


Is it okay if I ask for an Ava thrown in too? Think Black Border (non Trans'd)


Thanks again


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2010)

*here ya go pek


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you Tifa pek


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2010)

*your welcome *


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *
> cant do the request since there is the same one in another shop ~*
> 
> *@ DarkAngelSakura -
> ...



Thank You So much


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2010)

> Thank You So much



*next time just turn sig off :33*


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 16, 2010)

Herro 
I'd like this image trans'd with a border please, and if it's possible, please remove the red text and line. I don't need it resized. :3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 16, 2010)

Transperant set as per usual
Text in a fancy font
Text: Lone Red King 
add any effects you want


----------



## Euraj (Feb 17, 2010)

Show me your true power level.  Sig and Av whatever way it looks the coolest.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2010)

*@ Qincy - sorry i couldnt clean the line >.<'


@ Ken - must say i hated the background :33

Spoiler:  









@ Euraj -   i gave it a try


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2010)

umm velvet could u make an set design for this pic do two types for the sig  one with the tree one without the tree please trainsparent also could u put itsmylife on it please

for the avi focus on naruto and have a cool backround with border

choose any effect 

*stock*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 18, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Qincy - sorry i couldnt clean the line >.<'
> 
> *



That's all right, it looks lovely! Thanks very much


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks as per usual


----------



## Id (Feb 18, 2010)

Velvet could you handle the following request. :33

150 x 150 
Rounded
Remove text

They are to be my personal smile response.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2010)

*@ itsmylife -  sorry it didnt look good without the tree


Spoiler:  









@ Genis -  not very good at removing text


*


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2010)

no i love it velvet repping now

thanks soo much


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2010)

*was worryed a bit :33*


----------



## Id (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks you! pek


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2010)

*your welcomee :33*


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

velvet what up i have a favor u and i will rep u after 
could u make an set 

 avi focus on sakura 

with itsmylife on the sig with an cute effect on both the sig and avatar 



*stock*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2010)

*@ itsmylife - here ya go 


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2010)

omg its soo pretty thanks soo much velvet pek


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2010)

*glad you like :33*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Feb 22, 2010)

I like this trans please :33 no avatar


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2010)

* @ Fox - :33


*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2010)

*your welcome :33*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 22, 2010)

oh amazing wonderful angel 

cans i have ones? 



that can be the middle pic


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvyy can you make me a set from    With my name on it?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2010)

velvet set please pek
What kind of request: Set, transparency sig backround for avatar. ok i just want naruto and sakura on it soo please take out sasuke (dont kill me) and  if u can for the sig try to have narutos arm make a loop around sakuras arms avatar focus on sakura

Stock: 


Border: you decide 

Style: u decide 

Size: Junior 

Extras: text itsmylife, cute effect u decide 


thank u


----------



## Velvet (Feb 25, 2010)

*will do the requests tomorow pek*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2010)

*@ Naw - pek


Spoiler:  









@ itsmylife - sorry about the bad trans  


Spoiler:  









@ tsuki- i`ll has yours done tomorow  cant think of anything for info on the card right now
*


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2010)

no its not bad its adorable 

vel its soo cute


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2010)

*i`ll do a better one next time i promise *


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2010)

kk but seriously its really is adorable 

but yeah you know me i change my set all the time soo you'll defiantly get another one soon


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2010)

*im glad you like my style pek*


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2010)

one of the best so far iv seen and im a very tough critic

art major and graphic design my specialty but my other computer holds my program my laptop is more for fun things 

im also going in for art gallery owner


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you hon pek it looks awesome!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2010)

*pek     yay*


----------



## Higawa (Feb 26, 2010)

Am I still a hard worker here tifa?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2010)

* if you stop being lazy*


----------



## Higawa (Feb 26, 2010)

Will stop within the next requests


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 27, 2010)

Velvet said:


> @ tsuki- i`ll has yours done tomorow  cant think of anything for info on the card right now
> [/B]




ok then 

if it helps you can put a badass pic of yoruichi


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2010)

*tsuki gimme an idea what to write on it*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

ello my dear vevlet how r u 

trans set please with itsmylife on the sig cute effect

avatar thin pink border close up on sakura 

cute efect

*stock*


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 1, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *tsuki gimme an idea what to write on it*



since i kinda want it to be a suprise

um you can ask Elle or Legend


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2010)

*ok tsuki *


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2010)

*@ Tsuki - 

@ itsmylife - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks vel pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

just take out the happy birthday part


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2010)

*cant take it all out  sorry*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

Can I have this trans please? :33



Keep those twirly things around her :3


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2010)

wohoo I took a request xD
here it is


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, now how bout a ava? :33


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2010)

You just said trans^^
okay Ava from her head also transed?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

yes


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2010)

ok here


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Can I get a set with this .....

transparent and round borders with avatar of Hinata's face


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2010)

*@ Areo - sigh off plz


Spoiler:  










*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

vel i got an easier one 

simple transpaent plus the water if u cant do that just regular set

have "just kiss me" on the top of the sig and itsmylife on the side small

make it hot 

avatar focus on both thin border square background

*stock*



thanks vel pek

will rep and cred


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2010)

*you want the water out too ?*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2010)

uhh no keep the water :33


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2010)

*okay then *


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks vel pek


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 7, 2010)

Could you make this smaller so it fits in my sign
Also could you add some cute effects?


Could you also make a avatar with ichigo's face and maybe add the speech bubble ??
If it is not possible then just have ichigo's face

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 8, 2010)

*Requesting a banner of this*


*Theme/Graphics:* The Theme is the beach so add any color or graphic you think might help convey that.

*Font/Words:* If possible could you use a Font that conveys an Ice Cream feel to it, As if it's melting. It should say _"Infinite Seas"_

*Size:* Its suppose to a banner for  so the size should be 780 x 235 if possible.

*Requesting a Transperant Icon as well*


*Size:* 50 x 50

Could you give me 1 in color and 1 in Black and White.

I will rep you 3 times for the hard work.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 8, 2010)

Taking Requestst from

-Eunectes

-Rakiyo


----------



## Higawa (Mar 8, 2010)

Set for Eunectes

Avatar with bubble


without bubble


Sig


Icon for Rakiyo (velvet will do the banner)


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2010)

*havent made a banner in a long time hope its ok Rakiyo


*


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 8, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Set for Eunectes
> 
> Avatar with bubble
> 
> ...





Velvet said:


> *havent made a banner in a long time hope its ok Rakiyo
> 
> 
> *



You guys are awesome, Already repped the both of ya, Since ya seem like fast workers mind If I make one more request? It'll be a quick one, I just want something resized/a name put into it. (will rep/again for whoever does it)


----------



## Higawa (Mar 8, 2010)

Sure no problem just pls turn off your sig


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 8, 2010)

This is all I want a resize of this to 780 x 235, And the word Infinite Seas placed into it (Near Franky's leg, The guy with blue hair. Slanted if Possible like this / ) using this kind of  if possible. Rep will be in order


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 8, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Set for Eunectes
> 
> Avatar with bubble
> 
> ...


Thank you verry much


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 8, 2010)

Senior sized set, add any effects you want

Fancy text: Distant Sins


----------



## Higawa (Mar 9, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> This is all I want a resize of this to 780 x 235, And the word Infinite Seas placed into it (Near Franky's leg, The guy with blue hair. Slanted if Possible like this / ) using this kind of  if possible. Rep will be in order



Sorry but the picture you gave me is too small to make 780 width



Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Senior sized set, add any effects you want
> 
> Fancy text: Distant Sins



will do now


----------



## Higawa (Mar 9, 2010)

Kenpaaaaa xD





hope you like it


----------



## adil (Mar 9, 2010)

requesting sig: colour theme pink and black 
this image: 

be as creative as you like, any size etc, any style..  
thanks.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 9, 2010)

OHHH YOU Made it so epic


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

umm is the one i gave u hard to to trans im fine with an regular set vel


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2010)

*well i tryed to trans and leave only the water  but it wasnt pretty*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *well i tryed to trans and leave only the water  but it wasnt pretty*



ok thats all i need to know regular set is fine with me  vel

dont worry


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2010)

*okay :33i hope you dont mind if i finish it tomorow*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *okay :33i hope you dont mind if i finish it tomorow*



its fine


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2010)

*@ itsmylife- dun dun dun


Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2010)

yay  

thanks vel their gorgeous


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2010)

*the pic is cute :33*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *the pic is cute :33*



i see u enjoyed making it :33

again thanks vel


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2010)

*no prob :33 your welcomed here*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2010)

aww thanks pek


----------



## Velvet (Mar 12, 2010)

adil said:


> requesting sig: colour theme pink and black
> this image:
> 
> be as creative as you like, any size etc, any style..
> thanks.



*hope this is ok ! *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daedus (Mar 12, 2010)

If you would, please?  A transparent set of this picture, minus the words and the logo in the bottom left.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 12, 2010)

Sig request plz
Use the 2nd one

same size-transphere it and change text

Captain A says -Whos the mother fucker?
Batman says - Bump

thx


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2010)

*@ dae - 
Spoiler:  









@ vegeta-  
*


----------



## Morphine (Mar 15, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Yoona (Mar 15, 2010)

Can I request a set ? 



Avy - 150 x 150 and a dotted border.
Sig - Junior size and same border. Nothing specific for effects 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Morphine (Mar 16, 2010)

^ taking that <3


*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 








rep me, cred the shop


----------



## Higawa (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh we have new sexy worker


----------



## Morphine (Mar 16, 2010)

Tifa took me in


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2010)

*that be true ~ this is a sexy shop you know :33 only sexy people work here*


----------



## Morphine (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm really honored, Tifuuuu. Now some more requests?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2010)

I need this for tomorrow if possible


----------



## Ender (Mar 16, 2010)

senior sig and ava  use the face w/his hands on his head for the ava pls 

ps - i love you pek <3


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2010)

> ps - i love you pek <3



*pek i know ly too*


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a request!



A.) Can you please make everything transparent except the chair he is sitting on, Sengoku himself, the sengoku-snail (), the desk, and the paperworks? 

B.) Can you make everything transparent except the snail itself

C.) For A.) can you produce 2 pics where it is the maximum size for a sig and the other, stock size. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2010)

^do u want the seagull??


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 17, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> ^do u want the seagull??



Yep yep.


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2010)

k, i got it ^__^

got urs too Jimmy  -- lemme know if u want nething specific done for the sig otherwise im just doing general effects, etc


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2010)

*@ ender -  <3


Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2010)

sig cute effect itsmylife on it and "Our Moments"


*stock*


work your magic


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2010)

TY Baby pek <33


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2010)

*@ itsmylife - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2010)

my name on the sig...

but i like it..just need a cute effect..

umm also a 150x150 avi..for later


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2010)

*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkk !!!!!! forgoootttt


*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks vel


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2010)

*it was pretty enough so i didnt add any affects pek*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2010)

again thanks vel


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 17, 2010)

-Ender-: General effects are fine


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey geniuses. Very simple request here, but there's a time constraint. If you're unable to finish it within 24 hours of this post, there's no need to do it. 

Image: 

Just crop the image (I think like 1600x900 would be good) and add a text with a font that fits with the word "Energi" <--- spelled just like that. If you think that it wouldn't be too much, you could add some simple effects that fit.

Thanks, oh and reps will be given.


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2010)

@Sengoku -- Remember to credit the shop 

*Spoiler*: _Pic 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Pic 2_ 









*Spoiler*: _Pic 3_ 









Lemme know if I need to change anything


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 17, 2010)

Um -Ender-?


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2010)

working on urs Jimmy, sry, his was just a trans, yours will be done by tonight, for sure.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok                       .


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2010)

Aman said:


> Hey geniuses. Very simple request here, but there's a time constraint. If you're unable to finish it within 24 hours of this post, there's no need to do it.
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...




*this be ok ?


*


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, I meant the other way around. The dimensions should be the other way around (as in, the side you made short should be the longer one and vice versa). Sorry for being unclear.

Besides that, it looks great.


----------



## Ender (Mar 17, 2010)

JIMMYYYYYYYYYYYY   I hope its to your liking 
Ava

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig 1 - I added a tat 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig 2 - Just effects

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2010)

> Oh, I meant the other way around. The dimensions should be the other way around (as in, the side you made short should be the longer one and vice versa). Sorry for being unclear.
> 
> Besides that, it looks great.



*ah can i re-do it tomorow then*


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 18, 2010)

The Avy dosent work


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2010)

*@ Aman -  *


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha, I suck at explaining. What I meant to say was 900x1600. Could you just crop it like that and have everything else the exact same way?


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2010)

^Avi?? Oo


I see it fine oO I'll reup it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2010)

Aman said:


> Haha, I suck at explaining. What I meant to say was 900x1600. Could you just crop it like that and have everything else the exact same way?



*

this better ?*


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Can I get a set with this one please 

Please make the siggy transparent ....


----------



## Aman (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 19, 2010)

I could see it fine, I cant use it though, something about a file extention


----------



## Ender (Mar 19, 2010)

Weird...I just added it fine Oo???


----------



## Morphine (Mar 20, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> Can I get a set with this one please
> 
> Please make the siggy transparent ....


link doesn't work...


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> link doesn't work...





this better?


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 20, 2010)

senior sized transparent set nothing special


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 20, 2010)

I would like it if you could make me a senior sized set please...with the backgorund transparent....


----------



## Morphine (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _AreoSamurai21_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Zaraki_ 











rep me, cred the shop


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 21, 2010)

will do and thank you


----------



## Higawa (Mar 21, 2010)

Scarlet heres your set
tell me if you like it


----------



## KohZa (Mar 21, 2010)

set request 

Avy 

Sig 



avatarf luffy(the one in front).thin white border .thx . 
Sig:transparent sig 

thx to whoever take my request .


----------



## Morphine (Mar 22, 2010)

^ i'll do that later today


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2010)

*tomorow is my b-day so i`ll be lazy and let my loffly partners take aaaaall the requests   *


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh hello ıts my first time req. hope ıwont make mistakes ne^^
siggy requests please^^
first one with this two pics.


text:I want to reconcile the violence in your heart
I want to exorcise the demons from your past
I want to satisfy the undisclosed desires in your heart 
also big text:Natsu-Eternale forever
second one just this pic.

text:Natsu-Eternale forever
If ıts not possiblereq 2 siggy then can u just make first req.?


----------



## kidloco (Mar 22, 2010)

my baby neechan in her birthday <3

lazy in birthday is ok in my boob


----------



## Morphine (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 










rep me, cred the shop :3

do come back :33


----------



## KohZa (Mar 22, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfect :33.thx morphine .


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 22, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Scarlet heres your set
> tell me if you like it



I like it! But now that ive looked at it, could you leave the background on in the sig, and do the same edge effects, but reversed?


----------



## Higawa (Mar 22, 2010)

Scarlet said:


> I like it! But now that ive looked at it, could you leave the background on in the sig, and do the same edge effects, but reversed?



Okay Dokey will do tomorrow


----------



## Fassy (Mar 23, 2010)

My first time requesting so if there's any mistakes in placing my request sorry!

Ava: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I prefer the pic on the top where he's holding hands with her but whatever is easier for ya'll is ok with me. 





Sig: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Transparent please


----------



## Higawa (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres your Sig scarlet
do you like it that way now?


----------



## Morphine (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DarkChiyuki_ 







rep me, cred the shop


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

work your magic 

trans sig take out Sasuke and Kakashi :33 make this big please also..but not over limit..

*stock*


cool effects itsmylife on the sig and also "you and me"






THANKS pek oh AND JUST SIG NO AVATAR..


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2010)

im not taking the request :33 today's a busy day but for clarification, do you want a sig of Sasuke/Kakashi or Naruto/Sakura?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

narutoxsakura...:33


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2010)

Stock: 

Request: 
Senior Avatar of her face
Signature, basically that pic resized

Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stock:
> 
> Request:
> Senior Avatar of her face
> ...



*what size you want the sig  the pic has a good size

*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *what size you want the sig  the pic has a good size
> 
> *
> *Spoiler*: __



Ah, don't mind that. I thought I took it out. 

But thanks for the work anyway. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Fassy (Mar 24, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Spoiler*: _DarkChiyuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again I loved it~! :33


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2010)

@ItsMyLife: :33

Full Size

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig 1

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig 2

*Spoiler*: __ 









Hope you like  Sorry, I'm not that good w/effects and I dont have my custom brushes installed atm.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 25, 2010)

Senior Sized set, can i get an avatar of each one of them, add any effects you want


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

*ender *i like first one but can i also have that one without a border?

but ill rep still


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2010)

Sure

*Spoiler*: __ 








:33 Hows that?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

perfect thanks 

i already rep ya


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 25, 2010)

ffff forgot to turn of my sig


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2010)

*@ Ken - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you Velvet 
wont let me rep you


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2010)

@Ken-chan, who's Yugi?


----------



## master9738 (Mar 25, 2010)

Set request please 

Avatar Size: 125x125
Whatever size is best for you and for me  !
Use some special effects  . . . and try to make the hair on the left look better, because it's all messed up.
No text
Do your best and thank you


----------



## kidloco (Mar 26, 2010)

neechan querida <3

i need a set of that pic 



can do between that days? please


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 26, 2010)

waaah,did ı do smt. wrong ne?noone took my req.*depressed at the corner*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2010)

> waaah,did ı do smt. wrong ne?noone took my req.*depressed at the corner*



*what was your request *


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh ıt was like this at page 123:
Oh hello ıts my first time req. hope ıwont make mistakes ne^^
siggy requests please^^
first one with this two pics.


text:I want to reconcile the violence in your heart
I want to exorcise the demons from your past
I want to satisfy the undisclosed desires in your heart 
also big text:Natsu-Eternale forever
second one just this pic.

text:Natsu-Eternale forever
If ıts not possible req 2 siggy then can u just make first req.?


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Hi ..again

Can I please get a Set with this Please?
Text: Chizuru x Okita//( a fancy text please)
And I want it like this 

Leave enough of the pic to show that she's on top of him please...

And the Ava focus on both of their faces....
And similar to this *


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 27, 2010)

Can I please get a Sig and Avy made of this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://arrancari.deviantart.com/art/OP-Ch-546-Door-138648223




Can I get the Buggy part as my Avy.

All I want is for it to look pretty and for it to say BuggytheYonkou.


----------



## Nuvola (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey! Can I get a set out of this?


Transparent signature with the text: Fallen Angel
Avatar: trans with a blue border (if possible) if not, then whatever you can do with it that looks good.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 28, 2010)

*ok guys im kinda busy today so i`ll do all the requests tomorow*


----------



## Morphine (Mar 28, 2010)

rep me, cred the shop


----------



## Nuvola (Mar 28, 2010)

Morphine said:


> rep me, cred the shop



:33 Thank you so much!


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Here ya go eternalrequiem  

And sorry Vel-chan i was just helping is you already did this request


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2010)

> And sorry Vel-chan i was just helping is you already did this request



*no no its fine  atm i need all teh help i can getz*


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2010)

Buggy my boy! 

*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you so much -Ender-,I have to spread more rep before I can give you some but I will be giving you some real soon.


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2010)

No problem man


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2010)

*List :

-master9738

-kidloco  

-AreoSamurai21
*


----------



## Morphine (Mar 29, 2010)

rep me, cred the shop


----------



## kidloco (Mar 29, 2010)

edit: sorry morphyne, very sorry


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2010)

*bro you`ll use the one morhpi made  she did it cuz i asked her to now dont be mean and say sorry  or i wont make you any more sets*


----------



## kidloco (Mar 29, 2010)

read my edit...

thanks morphyne and sooo sorry  very very sorry

neechan sorry too 

i will just..


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2010)

*be good and dont make nee-chan angry ok  lubb you*


----------



## kidloco (Mar 29, 2010)

i will neehca i will, i had new set yay!!!


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2010)

master9738:

*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 








Hope you like  Remember to cred the shop


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 29, 2010)

*Could I get a transparent sig with this?

And text is : Titania 
And any other effects you might want to add.

Thanks in advance pek*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2010)

^turn off your sig dear  


 i have a request 






just put it together and make it into a transparent sig and just put itsmylife on it NO effects like it as it is :33


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2010)

*^ taking this one*


----------



## kidloco (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry i cant post in you mensaje box so i will put here

sorry for that and i apolise for my actitud, i dint know you dint know beside hiroshi erace my sign who said about that... i think

but i will acept you work when i ask one, and welcome to nf anyway

and thanks for the set im using and like it 

sorry againg and wait we can be friend and not had a grudge hehe, neechan will mad to me if you mad to me , so sorry


----------



## KohZa (Mar 29, 2010)

request set 



snior set and do whatever you think its good .


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *^ taking this one*



awww i wanted that one  

^will try this one


----------



## Ender (Mar 29, 2010)

will do Cyana's tmrw if no one has it done by then :33


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 29, 2010)

ooo cant wait to see it 

oh and hi -ender- im moon-kun


----------



## Id (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you think you can make me a new set? :33

Here are the stock images. 

*Avy*



*Sig*


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 30, 2010)

i'll do it 

but im still kinda new so dont burn me alive of great sparkly titled poster of NF


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2010)

If Valvet does not mind, sure take a shot at it. Looking forward to my new set.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 30, 2010)

do you want a transparency?


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 30, 2010)

hope this works :sweat

EDIT:----> Resizing sig pic


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 30, 2010)

for the record zexionaxel changed the request from a set to a avy vel-chan


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2010)

*just edit the avi sizes kay*


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2010)

CaloricMoon said:


> hope this works :sweat
> 
> EDIT:----> Resizing sig pic


I will take the sig. 

You think you can work on Avy a little? 

You can forget about the title above the characters body. I am only interested in the character itself (like my current avy). 


You can make my avy size 150 by 200.


----------



## Yoona (Mar 30, 2010)

Can I get a sig please ?



Leave it the same size
Dotted border
Effects - Do as you wish.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2010)

@Areo - Same as below 

*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 









*Spoiler*: _sig_ 









@Cyana - Here ya go  Hope you like it and remember to cred the shop

*Spoiler*: __ 









@Halca - Same as above :33

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2010)

*@ Genis -** 
*
*
@ itsmylife - an avi too ?


@ zexion -**
Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2010)

nooo i love it just as a sig thanks VEL


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 30, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> @Areo - Same as below
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ava_
> 
> ...


*Thank you! I love it! xD*


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2010)

NP  10char


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2010)

*~sig off Cyana ~ ty*


----------



## Yoona (Mar 30, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> @Halca - Same as above :33
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you Ender


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2010)

No problem


----------



## KohZa (Mar 30, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Genis -**
> *
> *
> @ itsmylife - an avi too ?
> ...


*oh you do mine too ?thx velvet .*


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2010)

Look at me, this is looking *sexy*!. Thanks guy. :33


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 31, 2010)

anytime  and hopefully i'll be much more fluid in this photoshop for the next request


----------



## Ender (Mar 31, 2010)

^sigs off pls :33


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Valvet do you think you can do a small request for me?

Can you come up with a small banner, avy size 150 x 150?

I am interested in the Red X, and having “Xenogears” replaced with Diablo Corps.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2010)

*like the X transed ?*


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *like the X transed ?*



sure why not. 

As long as Xenogears is replaced with Diablo Corps, its all good.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 31, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> @Areo - Same as below
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ava_
> 
> ...



*Thank you *


----------



## Cero Barrage (Mar 31, 2010)

can i get this as an avi 125x 125 any effects you like, but i would like a thin black border



This as a sig, trans if possible. If not i will gladly provide a diff stock


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2010)

^will do later today :33


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 1, 2010)

thank you very much 

I dont think i could do it


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

request Ender....if your busy that with others......i'll just wait...


just trans it some effects 

just a sig and itsmylife on it.....umm just take out everything except naruto and sakura :33

and im a n idiot here for got to put it up......


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2010)

^ok, be the last one i do for a while :33


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2010)

@Cero: remember to cred the shop and hope you like 

*Spoiler*: _Ava Trans_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ava Not Trans_ 








edit: have to fix the sigs  will put up later


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 1, 2010)

Can you make a set out of this:




centered on the right panel(without the bubbles,plz)....


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

^please turn off your sig...


----------



## Cero Barrage (Apr 1, 2010)

Epic sir 

Thank you, cant wait for the sig


----------



## Id (Apr 1, 2010)

I am requesting a 2nd banner. 

Size: You can keep the size as is. 
Transparency: Yes Please
Words: Replace the inner words (Xenogears etc..) With Diablo Corps.  



Original Stock Image


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 2, 2010)

Duuun


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello again^^
set req. please with this pic. ne^^

siggy text: Swee??est Sin


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

godtachi said:


> Duuun



its still not off....


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 2, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> its still not off....



And now??


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

^its alright now..just remember to turn it off ok..


----------



## Ender (Apr 2, 2010)

@Cero: Heres your sig 

*Spoiler*: __ 








@Id: Here are your banners/Avy, hope its fine. Remember to cred the shop.

*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 









*Spoiler*: _Banner 1, left it full size_ 









*Spoiler*: _Banner 2_ 








-----------------------------------
Request List:

-- <-- I got this one. Will take a bit longer. DONE

-- <--Still waiting for someone to take

-- <--Still waiting for someone to take DONE

Also, Velvets away till Sunday, so Idk if she'll be able to do requests.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 2, 2010)

eternal made another one??? alright i'll look at it


----------



## Cero Barrage (Apr 2, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> @Cero: Heres your sig
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes sir that is some damn fine work! thank you very very much


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope this works for you eternal   



edit-----oops oops oops adding txt hold on :sweat


----------



## Ender (Apr 2, 2010)

@Caloric -- Nothing wrong with doing requests, Velvet appreciates the help :33 but remember to make the sig/avy sizes accordingly. If the member who requests has less than 1000 posts, they're a *regular member* w/*sig* limits of* 550 width x 400 height *and *avy* of *125x125*. *Senior members*, ppl with over 1000 posts, have *sig* limits of *550x500* and *avys* of *150x150*.  Thx again for the help
-------------

@Its mylife: Enjoy the sigs, I made 3 versions, I like the first one the most, one of my best brush works if i do say so myself , but use which ever one, just remember to cred the shop 

*Spoiler*: _Sig 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig 2_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig 3_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

i'll take the third and first awesome ender rep


----------



## Cero Barrage (Apr 3, 2010)

ummm...i was wondering, considering every single shop is the same with the waiting amount when it comes to reposted your request if it isint done "one week" 

But have any of the workers here had any problems with not getting a rep when someone post the same request in several shops just to get it as quickly as possible? not bitching JW


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 3, 2010)

Set please! Whoever wants to pick this up, go ahead.

Stock: 
Size: Avvy is junior, sig can be whatever looks good, but not full size
Border: Dotted or half rounded
Text: Color Me Sexy
Effects: Make it colorful please

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rubi (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi there! I was just wondering if I could make a request...


*Spoiler*: _avatar"_ 




please add my username on the upper part and please add color to it  and if it's ok, please make it Half-rounded but that's not necessary no borders if it's ok... Junior sized





*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




please make it transparent [additional - not necessary but if ok please replace the text with "Brothers No Matter What" or if you can't please remove the text




thank you very much for your time! Sorry if my requests are quite troublesome


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 3, 2010)

Amatsunohina here you go  i think i might need...work but let me know and i will fix it :sweat






edit----- pic didnt trans let me fix that


----------



## Rubi (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank younso much!!! I love it! Thanks for the time and effort!!! I'm gonna add the Avatar later cause I'm using itouch not a computer


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 3, 2010)

No prob  

The links will be up here forever so you can come snag em whenever


----------



## *LovelySun* (Apr 3, 2010)

*Can I get a sig with this? 
Spoiler:  








And can you remove the text at the bottom?
Junior size.
Transparent.
Effects.

I want text. But, dont know what.

*


----------



## Ender (Apr 3, 2010)

I got Akira's and Sun's. Will do later tonight after work. :33.

Caloric, pls read my . Thx 

Cero, I sent you a VM bout ur post XD


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 4, 2010)

did i make the pic too small?????


----------



## Ender (Apr 4, 2010)

no no dude, the avy is too big   look at the sizes in my post


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2010)

*im back !!!! *


----------



## Ender (Apr 4, 2010)

welcome back sweety pek 

---------------
Requests left:

godtachi -- 

Akira -- 

Sun -- 
^Working on these bottom 2, but if anyone gets it done b4 me, go ahead and post em


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 5, 2010)

vel!


----------



## Rubi (Apr 5, 2010)

caloricmoon - hi there. i was just wondering if you could resize my sig. its too big. please and thank you


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 5, 2010)

will be a min not on my laptop. sig off please


----------



## Rubi (Apr 5, 2010)

K thank you


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2010)

*@ godtachi - i saw the same request in another shop -declined-

@ Akira - 
Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2010)

request Velvet your back.. 

ok sig just a sig....do what ever
 but add cool effects 

itsmylife on it and "fighter"




thanks Vel


----------



## Rubi (Apr 5, 2010)

Caloricmoon= Really sorry to be a bother!


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2010)

do you do enlargements of smaller avies ?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2010)

*yah but it`ll make the avi all blurry*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2010)

ok.
can i have these two enlarged to senior (about to be senior) size avatars ,a dotted border, give it a smooth shady affects:33 thanks


----------



## Higawa (Apr 5, 2010)

Im back and can take request again

Wolfy do you really want them enlarged?
Its better if you would have a big stock


----------



## PlushCream (Apr 5, 2010)

Like they say,people grow with experiences and look what you can do with all those stocks based on the old results and the newer ones,they're all amazing though!!So,I wish to have mine as well,a _*set*_ please,from this stock:


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have a bigger stock xp sorry
yeah enlarge them pls with the effects.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 5, 2010)

mk amatsunohina   

this is a 300 x 300 if your sig still exceeds the limit i suggest tagging your gif. image or wearing the render separately  and it was no problem it's all in a days work


----------



## Ender (Apr 6, 2010)

At Sun: Sorry for the wait. If you dont like the effects, I can remove em or change em. =/ 

*Spoiler*: _Sig 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig 2_ 








----------------------------
Request List:


----------



## Yoona (Apr 6, 2010)

Can I get a sig please ?



Junior size &
Transparent

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 6, 2010)

im on it ender


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 6, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Akira -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Ugh, I feel horrible, I thought I put up a thank you for this, but didn't.


But, I love it, thanks a lot! Awesome work on it.


----------



## Ender (Apr 7, 2010)

Caloric, you should try and keep the sig sizes proportional. Like so:
Halca:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 7, 2010)

i was looking at that


----------



## Ender (Apr 7, 2010)

even if its just photoshop elements, when you resize images, it should give you options of keeping it proportional


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 7, 2010)

i will keep that in mind

thank you for being so polite about it


----------



## Ender (Apr 7, 2010)

no problem man  its not like u start out good :33 we've all been there


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2010)

*
@ ItsMyLife - * 
* 
@ Hyper -  * 
* 
@ Plush - *


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2010)

i love it sooo good 

rep thanks vel your amazing


----------



## KohZa (Apr 7, 2010)

request set for velvet or ender :33. 



avy:150x150  
sig:is it possible to get rid of the text?if ist not then keep it there. 
effect:its up to you .
border:thin white.

thats all.


----------



## PlushCream (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautifully done,Velvet~


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2010)

*need an avi too ? :33*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 8, 2010)

can i have a set with this text?
"The Road To My Dream....."".....Might Be Long And Hard....."".....But I Will Move Forward To Reach My Goal..."
avatar of his face
avatar and sig rounded
add any other effects that you think would make it look good
no font preferance


----------



## PlushCream (Apr 8, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *need an avi too ? :33*



Who,me?Yes please


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2010)

*List :

- ZexionAxel

- DeterminedIdiot

- PlushCream

i`ll do them later today guys ~
*


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2010)

Its been awhile, Id like the lovely tifa to make me a set with this please:

and if that still doesnt show up use this one


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2010)

*- ZexionAxel- *
*Spoiler*: __ 









* 
- DeterminedIdiot- *
*Spoiler*: __ 








* 
- PlushCream- * 
*
- Legend- *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 10, 2010)

Icons fro me

Transpere and resize to 50x50
and chage the color of the hat to  and then another in black like faded out

1more
Transpere and resize to 50x50 aswell

change color to black or faded out


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 10, 2010)

I want a Senior sized set please. I want the avy to be a picture of his head....thanks in advance!

And I need the words removed.


----------



## KohZa (Apr 10, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *- ZexionAxel- *
> *Spoiler*: __


awesome but can the avy please be more close up on his face?sry for the trouble :sweat.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2010)

*this better ?


*


----------



## KohZa (Apr 10, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *this better ?
> 
> 
> *


much better .thx velvet .


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 10, 2010)

Velvet is the best....


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

*Junior set plz.

Transparent sig and Text = Cyana.

Thanks in advance pek*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2010)

*@ Scarlet - 
Spoiler:  








*
*

@ CyanaHeart - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 10, 2010)

Thaank you lovely.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2010)

*your welcome *


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> 
> @ CyanaHeart -
> ...


*

Could I get some effects, plz?
Sorry I shouldve said that in my post.
Other than that its great. pek *


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2010)

*ish this better ?


*


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

*Awesome! 
And you um spelled my name wrong one N
On Avi too please?
Ill rep you now and for making you work harder Ill rep you again once I spread  *


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2010)

*oops didnt see that sorry hun ^^ i`ll fix it


Spoiler:  










*


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

*Perfect! pek
Thankies!
Already repped  *


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2010)

*glad you likez :33*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 10, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *- ZexionAxel- *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


amazing Tifa


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2010)

*your welcome :33*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2010)

requesting Ender or velvet :33


transparent sig...words " he makes them feel"


*right side of the sig *



*left side of the sig*



effects please :33

will credit and rep

thanks


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2010)

will do it :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2010)

@Vegeta: Could you explain what you want? Sorry, I'm not getting what you were asking for. Do you want an animated gif? Oo Is that what you mean by Faded out??

@ItsMyLife: Here you go. Hope you like it  If not, lemme know 

*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2010)

i like it :33

man ender you rock


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2010)

lol thx and np


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2010)

When you have a chance kitty, id like a set with this


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 12, 2010)

I just wanted to give it a try Legend  i dont expect you to take it or rep me


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2010)

Not bad, lets see what tifa can do


----------



## Z (Apr 12, 2010)

Just leave Whitebeard without any background (including any panels, words, and even stuff behind him, just leave Whitebeard) 

Put a black border around him. 

Shorten the sig size a little. Thanks.


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2010)

^dont u already have that sig? so im assuming u got it done in another shop? Oo


----------



## Z (Apr 13, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> ^dont u already have that sig? so im assuming u got it done in another shop? Oo



My request is different lol.

No backgrounds, just Whitebeard, and put a border around him.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 13, 2010)

Tifa asked me to 
rep me, cred the shop


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks hun


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2010)

alright Z, will do tmrw :33


----------



## valerian (Apr 13, 2010)

No effects, black and white border please.


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2010)

^transparent im assuming? :33


----------



## valerian (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope, just add a border around.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2010)

Oo done...will edit post Oo

@Z: Hope you like  Did a little restoration so you can have more WB (he was an epic man   to say the least)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Enjoy and remember to cred the shop


----------



## valerian (Apr 14, 2010)

Fail on my part, I forgot to say I wanted an avatar. Not your fault. Oh and could make the border something like this?


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2010)

ah np  will edit post


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ava_


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 14, 2010)

*A set plz.


Junior sized.
Effects.

Text=Blooming love*


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 14, 2010)

This shop is just a compilation of epicness.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2010)

^ Thank you :33 but sig off


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 14, 2010)

oops


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2010)

your other post too


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 15, 2010)

Whoever wants it~
Stock: 

Set pleaseeee. An 150x150 and 125x125 avatar of each. 
Please and thank you


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Hi *

*for velvet, ender or Mophine ^_^*

*Stock *

*Can get a set with this...*

*dotted border... have a pink background fulled with hearts . a grudge theme to it.*

*but cut it off at her legs (the black part)  <3 r*


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 16, 2010)

Requesting -Ender- to make me a new set please.

stock:


Make it pretty again please also can I have Ivankov as the Avatar please.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 16, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *A set plz.
> 
> 
> Junior sized.
> ...





Beyond Birthday said:


> Whoever wants it~
> Stock:
> 
> Set pleaseeee. An 150x150 and 125x125 avatar of each.
> Please and thank you





AreoSamurai21 said:


> *Hi *
> 
> *for velvet, ender or Mophine ^_^*
> 
> ...



Taking all of them
Will do now or tomorrow


----------



## Higawa (Apr 16, 2010)

@CyanaHeart

Ava


Sig



and @Beyond Birthday

Avatar:




Signatur:


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thanks. I like it pek*


----------



## Higawa (Apr 16, 2010)

Your welcome 

I will do the others tomorrow


----------



## Ender (Apr 16, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> Requesting -Ender- to make me a new set please.
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



Gimme a few days man  I'm helping my bro move over the wkend  Also, if you could pls turn off the sig in ur post


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 16, 2010)

It is cool man take your time.

thanks for telling me lol I feel like a nub.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 16, 2010)

Higawa said:


> and @Beyond Birthday
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch, that was fast and it looks great<3 
Rep is given


----------



## Ender (Apr 16, 2010)

XD nah man XD i've done it plenty  XD


----------



## KohZa (Apr 16, 2010)

i just want avy of the guy in the middle panel.border thin whit.size senior.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> i just want avy of the guy in the middle panel.border thin whit.size senior.



*there ya go


*


----------



## KohZa (Apr 17, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *there ya go
> 
> 
> *


thc velvet .


----------



## Velvet (Apr 17, 2010)

*:33 glad you like*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 17, 2010)

Senior sized Set, Blood splatter effect Bloody Letters, Red Order
transparent set


----------



## Higawa (Apr 17, 2010)

> *for velvet, ender or Mophine ^_^*
> 
> *Stock *
> 
> ...



Sory I cant see the picture can you upload it somewhere else?


----------



## Ender (Apr 17, 2010)

im taking ken-chan's request  will do later bro 

@Higawa: here you go  re-upped

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 17, 2010)

kk man =w=


----------



## Velvet (Apr 17, 2010)

*i wanet to do ken`s request pek but ok ender do it :33*


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2010)

could someone make me a set, pwease.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 17, 2010)

Requesting avatar and signature!

Avatar: 
Donald ofc.

Signature: 
Please cut out the background and make it transparent.

If you want to add any text please add "Fantonald". But it's not necessary if the text doesn't fit in.

Thx!


----------



## Higawa (Apr 17, 2010)

@AreoSamurai21

I didnt know what effects you would like so I made three sigs
choose 

SIG:


*Spoiler*: __ 









And AVA:


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 17, 2010)

Higawa said:


> @AreoSamurai21
> 
> I didnt know what effects you would like so I made three sigs
> choose
> ...


 
*Thank you so much *

*I love it with all my heart *


----------



## Higawa (Apr 18, 2010)

@Ziko

AVA



SIG


@Aero please sig off


----------



## Ziko (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome! I freaking LOVE it!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 18, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> could someone make me a set, pwease.



*hope you like :33*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Higawa (Apr 18, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *hope you like :33*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



He has too 

Tifa made it herself :33


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *hope you like :33*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



whoa you went beyond my expectations. That is amazing! Thanks you!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 18, 2010)

> whoa you went beyond my expectations. That is amazing! Thanks you!



*glad you like :33*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2010)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Senior sized Set, Blood splatter effect Bloody Letters, Red Order
> transparent set



*gotta say Ken-chan  hated the stock XD  sorry it not perfect*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 20, 2010)

well i love it  thank you taichou


----------



## Helixals (Apr 21, 2010)

*Some interesting set for me :?*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2010)

*WOW SET !! ^ all mine *


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2010)

Ender or higawa  

set

transparent sig with " this burning passion within. makes me want him even more"  effects and make it big i want to see the bodies and legs :33



background on avatar and itsmylife on it effects

one 125x125 and one 150x150 please

make the whole thing sexy


----------



## Beserk (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, I'd like to request an avy

Stock:


I want his face centered and round borders.
Any other effects are of your own criteria, just avoid transparency.
Thanks.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2010)

Can Kitty make me a set?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2010)

*@ Helixals -  *
*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ Beserk -  *

*@ Legend -  *
*Spoiler*: __ 









*hope you like them guys pek *

*@ itsmylife - Higawa will take care of it *​


----------



## Helixals (Apr 22, 2010)

*Thanks its Awesome.Can u give me ava size 150x150 :? FOr other forum*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2010)

*

here you go :33*


----------



## Helixals (Apr 22, 2010)

_*THANKS !*_ !!!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2010)

*no prob  and sig off next time *


----------



## Higawa (Apr 22, 2010)

@ itsmylife

Hope you like, of not please tell me

Ava:   


Sig:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm i love it xD the styles awesome xD

but i wanted squared  solid borders for the avys  and could u make the sig bigger please :33

but i do love the work xD

im sorry  

i forgot to mention the squared border part


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2010)

Video: 
From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)

With a border please. (one that suits it bests/creators judgement.)
Avatar size, please. (Will rep offc!)


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Video:
> From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
> To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)
> 
> ...



*we dont do gif`s  sorry*


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *we dont do gif`s  sorry*



Shame. :/**


----------



## Beserk (Apr 22, 2010)

It's absolutely ravishing 
Thanks loads 
I'll stop by sometime when I get decent stock for sig.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 22, 2010)

Still doing lovely work I see....



senior sized set with doted line border...can the white background be transed and i would love if you could keep the roses.


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend -  *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


My kitty has done it againpek


----------



## Higawa (Apr 23, 2010)

@itsmylife



@Scarlet

Ava:


Sig: (with and without border)



Please say if you want more


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks 

i reped ya


----------



## Helixals (Apr 23, 2010)

*Velvet can u make me set ( with 150x ava in pls ^^ ) with this picture.Can u make in in that size :?*


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 23, 2010)

Graphic Type: sig
Graphic Size: 500x250
Text on Graphic (if any): Emil on top left hand corner of sig, Mikaya on bottom right hand corner.
Images to use on Graphic: 
Animation: no.
Theme: up to you
Colour Scheme: up to you
Other Notes: none.

____________________


Graphic Type: avi.
Graphic Size: 125x125
Text on Graphic (if any): none
Images to use on Graphic: 
Animation: no.
Theme: up to you
Colour Scheme: up to you
Other Notes: none.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 24, 2010)

Requesting a Set Please.

Make it fancy please I don't really care about the colors,I just want it to look cool.

Stock:


I want the Avy to be the panel on the left and the Signature to be the panel on the right.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 24, 2010)

*Junior set please.
Effects, make it pretty xD
Text on sig: "Love like this"

Can you remove the text at the bottom? plz and thanks. *


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 25, 2010)

Graphic Type: sig
Graphic Size: 500x250
Text on Graphic: Unbreakable bond
Image: 
Theme: up to you
Colour Scheme: up to you
Other Notes: none.

____________________


Graphic Type: avi.
Graphic Size: 125x125
Text on Graphic (if any): Miaakun
Image: 

Theme: up to you
Colour Scheme: up to you
Other Notes: Just focus on Sasuke


----------



## Morphine (Apr 25, 2010)

rep me, cred the shop


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 25, 2010)

Morphine said:


> rep me, cred the shop



this is perfect thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2010)

*guys i sorry its taking long but im bit busy with school  i`ll try to finish them soon or maybe my lazy partners can do some work    -very mad-
*


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2010)

oi  I'm working on Fuji and Cyana's  but I have a final tmrw so I need to study too  After tmrw, I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE   So i'll be working more k?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 26, 2010)

*you better  *


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Perseverance (Apr 26, 2010)

request complet


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2010)

sig off pls  You too the General Furuichi  also, Beelze rules


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you make a set about of my adorable puppies?  Pwweeeasse?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 26, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> sig off pls  You too the General Furuichi  also, Beelze rules


I am still waiting for my old request -Ender-!

Also it is awesome!


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 26, 2010)

my internet went put :sweat so i'll only be able to publish the qork mon,wedn, or thrs. sorry bout this


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2010)

heres ur old one General  hope u like

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ava_


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 26, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> heres ur old one General  hope u like
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> 
> ...



OMG thank you soooo much I love it.


----------



## Ender (Apr 26, 2010)

ur sig  also, i suggest u resize it, to 400 height or less b4 mods get u


----------



## Ice Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

hello would it be possible for someone to make me a set with  picture. do what ever you think looks cool. i requested a name change to Ice Dragon so keep that in mind when you do it.  thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2010)

*List :

  - Morphine 

  - Ender 

  - Ender 

  - Higawa 

  - Morphine 

 - Higawa

 - Morphine 


ty guys <3 love you pek wish me luck on my exams​*


----------



## Morphine (Apr 27, 2010)

rep me, cred the shop

good luck Tifuu


----------



## Ice Dragon (Apr 27, 2010)

i love you thanks


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 27, 2010)

Could you make an avatar out of this please?

150x150 or whatever you feel works.

And could you make it so it shows each person separately and has 3 frames of animation. so it goes through the "DON'T MENTION IT."

No effects or anything. Thanks and reps in advance.

Edit: And a 1 pix black border please.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2010)

*^i`ll take that one*


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 27, 2010)

*stock: *

*Size: 500 x 350*

*Border: semi-rounder or Rounder *

*Graphic: Heart Pink and Purple heart*

*Text: AreoSamurai21*

*Other notes:*

*Get only the the first three(NaruSaku,NaruHinaSaku,the one with Sasuke)     and disreguad the rest.*

*Avy focus on Sasuke*


----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck babe pek <3


----------



## CaloricMoon (Apr 27, 2010)

good luck vel-chan


----------



## Ice Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

hey guys, morphine made  for me and while it is beautiful work i got a message from a mod saying it was too large. i was wondering if it could be made a bit smaller.


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Apr 28, 2010)

this is free right, doesnt cost me my dear dollar bills ?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 28, 2010)

*lol no   =/*


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2010)

who charges here? Oo


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 28, 2010)

kakashi amateratsu said:


> this is free right, doesnt cost me my dear dollar bills ?



If you want to pay, that could be arranged ^^

JK. It is all free, mate.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Miaakun said:


> Graphic Type: sig
> Graphic Size: 500x250
> Text on Graphic: Unbreakable bond
> Image:
> ...



Sorry but its impossible to fit the 3of em in a 500*250 sig

250 height is not enough

can I make it bigger?


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 28, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Sorry but its impossible to fit the 3of em in a 500*250 sig
> 
> 250 height is not enough
> 
> can I make it bigger?



Yes, ofc


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2010)

so sry for the wait. Hope you guys like. Remember to cred the shop 

@Fuji:

*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 









@Cyana:

*Spoiler*: _Ava1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ava2_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ava3_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 28, 2010)

*I  it! Thanks very much xD *


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 28, 2010)

I <3 it. Thanks strutesh.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 28, 2010)

get it as sad looking as possible
 Text: farewell to arms

a senior sized set


----------



## Ender (Apr 29, 2010)

^trans or no??


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 29, 2010)

either way


----------



## Higawa (Apr 29, 2010)

@Miaakun

Ava


SIG




and the dog set^^


----------



## Ender (Apr 29, 2010)

^thats too big  his max height is 400 px


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 29, 2010)

Higawa said:


> @Miaakun
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Apr 29, 2010)

*@ Areo -  
Spoiler:  









@ Goat -  
*


----------



## Ender (Apr 29, 2010)

Ken-chan

*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks man im moving out in 30 minutes so i kind of needed this set


----------



## Ender (Apr 29, 2010)

np man, u'll be missed


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2010)

*i`ll miss Ken-chan ;-;*


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2010)

Kittty set please 

Senior Size



Effects

Use whatever border that looks best idc


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2010)

*read the new rules first legend












Reminder to all who will post requests , please use the template from now on and dont forget to read the rules* 


> _*Sample Request Template** :*_
> 
> 
> *Requested :  avi / sig / animated avi or sig / banner and so on
> ...


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2010)

Done.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 30, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Areo -  *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Thank You  I love it*


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2010)

*Syn i`ll do your request later kay <3*


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2010)

*i really wish people would read the rules

want a set , follow this 

*


> _*Sample Request Template** :*_
> 
> 
> *Requested :  avi / sig / animated avi or sig / banner and so on
> ...


*all of it or the request WILL BE REJECTED

also please read the rules and turn off your sig*


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2010)

*turn off your sig =.=*


----------



## Helixals (May 2, 2010)

*Velvet can u render me :

all characters.*


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 2, 2010)

meh i know you cant see it very well but >.>

ok so i dont care how does it but id like some red/blackish theme maybe and txt saing St. Jimmy 

thanks in advance guys


----------



## Velvet (May 2, 2010)

*I`ll take the request but i remind you people agen

USE THIS ALL OF THE FREAKING TEMPLATE PLEASE ! PUT NONE IF YOU DONT NEED SOMETHING LIKE BORDER OR W.E  JUST PLEASE USE IT

*


> _*Sample Request Template** :*_
> 
> 
> *Requested :  avi / sig / animated avi or sig / banner and so on
> ...


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Please revamp 

Border: Thin black border
Effect: Creator's judgement - whatever you think looks best. (I do want an effect though, so please, surprise me =))
Text: None.
Size: Senior Avatar size, please.

Will rep +cred, offc. =)


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 2, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *I`ll take the request but i remind you people agen
> 
> USE THIS ALL OF THE FREAKING TEMPLATE PLEASE ! PUT NONE IF YOU DONT NEED SOMETHING LIKE BORDER OR W.E  JUST PLEASE USE IT
> 
> *




Size : ava- 150x150
         sig- i dont care

Stock: 

Border : what ever looks good


----------



## Ender (May 2, 2010)

@Hexi: im assuming that by render you just make a trans of all the characters? just get rid of the BG and leave the characters?  if so, i'll be doing that 

I'll take Tsukis too unless you're already doing it hun :33


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 2, 2010)

nah angel said she has it but thanks


----------



## Helixals (May 3, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> @Hexi: im assuming that by render you just make a trans of all the characters? just get rid of the BG and leave the characters?  if so, i'll be doing that
> 
> I'll take Tsukis too unless you're already doing it hun :33



*
Yea..Fuck off the bg and this is render ^^.I need it forum my Site. I WIll create the Bulgarian SoulEater portal ! 

P.S - If someone know some site for info all the SOul Eater can LS me ^^*


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2010)

*@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2010)

Thanks kittypek


----------



## CaloricMoon (May 3, 2010)

goodness people must have been disregarding the rules alot 0.0 

I'm back in business to help if needed though Vel-chan


----------



## Ender (May 3, 2010)

@Suzume:

*Spoiler*: __ 









@Hexi: 

*Spoiler*: __ 









@Tsuki: hope u like 

*Spoiler*: _sig_ 









*Spoiler*: _ava_


----------



## Sayaka (May 4, 2010)

hi I'm a new worker here :33


----------



## Ender (May 4, 2010)

welcome :33


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 4, 2010)

thanks a ton ender!


----------



## Ender (May 4, 2010)

np :33  just turn off the sig  and remember to cred the shop :33


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2010)

*big welcome to itsmylife <3*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 10, 2010)

Hopefully you can help me make a gif.



0.32 - 0.36

It will be hilarious but the signature can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.

Thank you in advance, and I will rep.


----------



## Ender (May 10, 2010)

sorry, we dont do animated gifs here


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 10, 2010)

can i have a set of this
With this text "I Reach Out Towards You..."".....But You Are Always There...."".....Making Sure I Never Get Too Close..."
avatar of of both faces if you can. if not make the avatar of the guys face
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance
add any effects that you think will make it look nice


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i have a set of this
> With this text "I Reach Out Towards You..."".....But You Are Always There...."".....Making Sure I Never Get Too Close..."
> avatar of of both faces if you can. if not make the avatar of the guys face
> avatar and sig rounded
> ...



i"ll take this i will get it done soon :33


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 10, 2010)

ok that could work


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 10, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> sorry, we dont do animated gifs here



aww shit son.

Thanks anyway, mate.


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2010)

*DeterminedIdiot*

i was only able to do the guy im going out soon


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 12, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *DeterminedIdiot*
> 
> i was only able to do the guy im going out soon


 looks awesome


----------



## Yoona (May 12, 2010)

Requested : Set

Size : Avy - 150 x 150 / Sig - Junior size

Stock : 

Effects : Nothing specific do as you wish

Border : dotted

Other : Nope

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (May 12, 2010)

*^i take this one*


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 12, 2010)

Requested : Set

Size : Avy - 150 x 150 / Sig- what ever looks good 

Stock :



Effects : Nothing specific do as you wish

Border : dotted

Other : Nope

Thanks in advance.

i know the quality is kinda bad... 

angel can you do this one?


----------



## Yoona (May 12, 2010)

Hey Velvet I'm sorry for all the trouble but I changed the stock


----------



## Scarlet (May 12, 2010)

Still doing good work I see.


----------



## olehoncho (May 13, 2010)

Requested : Signature
Size : ~300x300
Stock : 
Effects : with effects
Border : No particular preference
Other : Transparency effects, yes.


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

oléhonchô said:


> Requested : Signature
> Size : ~300x300
> Stock :
> Effects : with effects
> ...



hmm i'll try :33

will do it tomorrow im quite busy today :33


----------



## Velvet (May 13, 2010)

*i didnt like the stocks much  so you better enjoy the sigs

@ Halca - 
Spoiler:  









@ Tsuki -
Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Legend (May 13, 2010)

Kitty set please 

Senior Size



Effects

Use whatever border that looks best idc


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 13, 2010)

thanks angel!! 


you took the one i showed you 

i have to spread 1st angle... >.>


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2010)

Kitty i changed my stock if you noticed


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

*ol?honch?
*


hope you like it  


​


----------



## kidloco (May 14, 2010)

neechan!!! sorry if not give you the stock.. just back from my sign seal so not had time to serch one and lazy one righ now mostly im working.. ok that not that soo true 

but can you or the girl help me last time (yeah the same i ignore and you get mad..)
every sakura gif in one? mostly the ending 10 in shippu, wiht other where she look cute or sexy 

ava well i know never let me use gif or if it.. never go like i want soo, can be something sexy like i had now 

thanks neechan and that girl too if she want to help 

(outside of bussines..  i miss youuuuuu!!!! neechan.. we nt had talk like monhts..*pout*)


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2010)

*bro for the last time we dont do gifs*


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2010)

*@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2010)

Thanks babepek


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2010)

*your welcome pek*


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 16, 2010)

Requested : Set req. please^^
Size : u choose please
Stock :u choose please
Effects : u choose please
Border : u choose please


----------



## kidloco (May 16, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *bro for the last time we dont do gifs*



you dont??.. damn i forgot.. really how waste i was last night (dude where my car quote or soemthig like that lol)

ok some cute catgirl wiht big weapons for ava and sign (really you said not do gif?)


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2010)

> you dont??.. damn i forgot.. really how waste i was last night (dude where my car quote or soemthig like that lol)
> 
> ok some cute catgirl wiht big weapons for ava and sign (really you said not do gif?)



*find me a stock first , like i said those who dont follow the template on the first page will get their requests ignored*


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2010)

rep me, cred the shop


----------



## Ayana (May 16, 2010)

Request: full set
Avy: 150 x 150 I want Anko in the avy
Sig: Just resize for a senior member
No effects, border is up to you.
Stock:


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2010)

rep me, cred the shop


----------



## Ayana (May 16, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2010)

You're welcome! :33

Come again soon~


----------



## General Black (May 16, 2010)

Scarlet sent me here to get a set. could I have a standard set with rounded edges? and can the avy be a pic of his face with rounded edges also?


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 17, 2010)

Morphine said:


> rep me, cred the shop



Thanx u so much,ıts beautiful^^


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2010)

rep me& cred the shop

scratch that you can't rep...

*
*


----------



## kidloco (May 17, 2010)

for sign, but can change the grass with sand of the beach?



and that for ava, put in crop i think is the name and trasparent background in the ava

and down cand write, the spice of my life


----------



## Scarlet (May 17, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *find me a stock first , like i said those who dont follow the template on the first page will get their requests ignored*



@Kidloco:I know its not entirely my place, but i found this...and you may like it.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 18, 2010)

I need a set.


Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.
The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.
The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.

I hope you can help me out here, and you will be rewarded with rep and credit.
Thank you in advance. <3
Lucien​


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2010)

Kitty set please 

Senior Size



Effects

Use whatever border that looks best idc

And I want 2 avys one for the boy and one for the girl, im sharing it with sori


----------



## Velvet (May 19, 2010)

*@ Loco - 
Spoiler:  









@ Lucien - hope its ok o.o 
Spoiler:  









@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Legend (May 19, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Legend -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks kittypek


----------



## kidloco (May 20, 2010)

scarlet i like it, i may use for the next time, i think i had see her someplace  and o yeah dont worry i learn my leccion.. dont want neechan got another disapoint in my casue.. beside like i said before I like it.


neechan, just read the rep.. i like more privacy when is about coment or saying thanks, you know <3 but thanks is amazing like it to much


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 21, 2010)

Request : Set req. please^^
Size : avatar size:140x140 pixels siggy size:u can choose
Text:Eternale
Second text: Swee††est Sin 
pic:


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 22, 2010)

Requested : ava and sig 

Size : ava- 150x150
         sig- what ever looks good 

Stock : 

Effects : sure  

Border : what ever looks good but i perfer dotted 

Other : nope


----------



## Ender (May 22, 2010)

^i saw that coming  mine


----------



## darkryo (May 22, 2010)

Requested : Avi and Sig.

Size : 150x150 avi and siggy size up to creator please 

Avi Stock: 

Siggy Stock: 

Effects : I'd like the siggy to be transparent if possible, any other effects are whatever the creator thinks might look good 

Border : Up to the creator.

Other : I kinda want to go for a lightning theme if that's possible, not really sure how to be specific about it...


----------



## Higawa (May 23, 2010)

^I will take that

Ava



SIg


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2010)

*@ eternalrequiem - your avi size is 125x125 not 140x140 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2010)

*jimmy...its too small can you maybe find a better stock*


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 24, 2010)

angel for jimmy there is this


----------



## Legend (May 24, 2010)

Kitty set please 

Senior Size


Effects

Use whatever border that looks best idc


----------



## darkryo (May 25, 2010)

OMG thank you! I love it


----------



## Juli (May 26, 2010)

~closed by request


----------



## Velvet (Jun 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh hey you're open again?

Sweet, I'll be your first request. 

Here it is! 


*Spoiler*: _Stock for the sig_ 

















Feel free to go wild with it however you like. I was thinking maybe a sort of 4 part collage for the sig. Which is why I provided four images. But if you want to make a set for only one of the images then go ahead. I'm just looking forward to the end result.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 6, 2010)

*@ Darth - i hope you`ll like it and turn off your sig 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Darth - i hope you`ll like it and turn off your sig
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



It's great. Thanks Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 6, 2010)

*im glad :33 come agen soon and dont forget to credit 
*


----------



## Ender (Jun 6, 2010)

yay its back :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2010)

Easy request for tifa  cause I luff you, bby



Set, please. Effects are up to you. pek Ava size 125x125 and 150x200 (for wsjc ) Ava of boy and girl


----------



## Higawa (Jun 6, 2010)

Heather I dont wanne be mean but you havent even used your latest set from another shop


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2010)

^I have it planned out, don't worry


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so happy that this place is back.

and with that being said I request a set please.

Stock:

Everything else is up to the person who takes it.

All I want it the Text GeneralFuruichi.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 7, 2010)

~Forget my request, will request in here another time~


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 7, 2010)

set please
Senior size * i know the set stock is small so just make it as big as you can*
Text: "Sometimes Life Hits You.....".....And You Can't Help But Do Nothing..."......But Take It All At Once..."
avatar if able of the face and the cat. if not just the guy's face
avatar and sig rounded
add any other effects that you like


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2010)

*@ GeneralFuruichi - 
Spoiler:  









@ Determined - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 8, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ GeneralFuruichi -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Those are so awesome Velvet thanks so much.


Edit:Hey Velvet for some reason I cannot use the Avy it keeps saying "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2010)

*strange  its the right size and all*


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know it makes me sad.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2010)

*i`ll try to fix it

try now


*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 8, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ GeneralFuruichi - *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


it looks awesome 
but would you be able to do one thing though. can you make it so the words dont fade in and out? can you make it so its just written out?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2010)

*tough it`ll be more speshul  but sure *


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 8, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *tough it`ll be more speshul  but sure *


 im sorry but thats how i prefer my sets. i should have said it. sorry 
thanks though


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2010)

*i`ll fix it bit later ^^*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 8, 2010)

sure that works for me


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh man it isn't working still.


----------



## Ender (Jun 9, 2010)

change the extension on it to jpg


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 9, 2010)

Can i get a set made out of this por favor
A clockwork Type theme and Background

Text: No one can Escape time It delivers us all to the same end
Text type: Fancy

Will rep


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2010)

*alright Ken-chan i`ll have your set ready later

Pedro & General i`ll fix up your requests later too 
*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you Taichou


----------



## ~Abelish (Jun 10, 2010)

Size: 340 x 150

Stock: 

Effects: Can you make it look like this sig 
Colors and everything

Border: Two curved tips along with a dotted border

Other: No transparant


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 10, 2010)

tifa 

I love your work so much  

solid stuff with some effects, and keep the words and stuff

trans please :33


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2010)

*not in the mood to finish the requests tonight so i`ll do them tomorow after school*


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 10, 2010)

no problem


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2010)

.Allen Walker. said:


> Size: 340 x 150
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



*i`ll ask Higawa to do it since i dunno how to do that type of borders  

P.S:  the image doesnt show



@Kenpachi - *
*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ Stella -it was impossible for me to trans it and for it to look good >.< so i hope you dont mind me doing it like this
Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jun 11, 2010)

its beautiful thank you taichou


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2010)

> its beautiful thank you taichou



*im glad you liked it ~*


----------



## ~Abelish (Jun 11, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *i`ll ask Higawa to do it since i dunno how to do that type of borders
> 
> P.S:  the image doesnt show
> 
> *


*

Damn it never shows lol. Then could it look like my avatar in effects*


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2010)

*your stock doesnt show Allen =/ it says the pic doesnt exist*


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 11, 2010)

Velvet said:


> *@ Stella -it was impossible for me to trans it and for it to look good >.< so i hope you dont mind me doing it like this*
> *Spoiler*: __


 
no, no its amazing tifa 
I luff you so much~


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2010)

> no, no its amazing tifa
> I luff you so much~



*i tryed to trans it but it was *


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 11, 2010)

Type: sig.

Size: 510 x 210.

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Effect: I'll let you decide. 

Border: This one this sig has. 

Other: no trans. If possible remove the white outline of the right image and make it a bit smoother.

..................................................................................................

And also can you make a border for may avy?  With this border type.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 11, 2010)

Konnichiwa!
I want my avatar to have a round,black border and I want a normal size.
Avatar


I want also my sig to have a round,black border and i want som nice effects,you can choose them by yourself;-)I also want Uzumaki Kushina written on it.You can choose any colour as long it looks good;-)And can you please do something about the name thats written on it(mutsumix)
Thankyou very much and I look forward to get it;-)
Sig:


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2010)

Set Please.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 11, 2010)

Velvet it still isn't working now it says GIF instead of PNG.

I save it as jpeg but it still isn't working.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 11, 2010)

I need a senior sized set, with the nicest green effects you can find. and rounded border to please.


----------



## Ender (Jun 11, 2010)

General and Scarlet, pls turn off ur sigs :33 and General, I'll see if I can fix it.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 12, 2010)

oops.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 12, 2010)

*@ Deathgun** - well the stock for the sig isnt good at all , if you can find a better one then i`ll gladly do your request


@ Kushina - *
*Spoiler*: __ 








*
@ Legend - *
*Spoiler*: __ 








*
@ Scarlet - *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Lovely.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jun 12, 2010)

Thankyou sooo much,I LOVE IT!


----------



## Beastly (Jun 12, 2010)

Requested : avvie and sig

Size : sig: 400x150, avvie: 150x150

Stock : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://z.about.com/d/phoenix/1/0/O/_/2/gettydragic.jpg




Effects : without

Border : Dotted

Other : none


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

rep me cred the shop


----------



## Beastly (Jun 13, 2010)

Morphine said:


> rep me cred the shop



Thank you Morphine it is amazing


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

Glad you like. Do come back soon


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2010)

What requests are open to do now?


----------



## Ender (Jun 14, 2010)

Allen walkers. but no one knows what his stock looks like and General Furuichis having trouble uploading his ava to the forum, says the format is wrong or w/e.


----------



## Legend (Jun 14, 2010)

Kitty & Co.

Set Please


----------



## Ender (Jun 14, 2010)

nice choice good sir


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2010)

Umm I was wondering can some one do a set for me??

*Spoiler*: __ 



 and this if possible for them to be together




I just want the guy, everything else can be edited out, can i also get it in a set?? Please and thank you.
Design: Anything you want
Text: Your choice, you guys do a pretty good job 

So in short, i want this to be your work, do anything you want with it as long as its a set


----------



## sori (Jun 15, 2010)

Set please~<3


size: senior size please :33

effects: up to you

border: rounded corners or like this:


other: nothing


<3


----------



## Ender (Jun 15, 2010)

will be doing Legends. the rest r open for dibs  will do em if no one else does


----------



## Velvet (Jun 15, 2010)

*i`ll take the rest*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Ender (Jun 17, 2010)

Jimmy, i got yours. Itsmylife, you might have to wait a bit, tifa is busy w/exams and studying, so she'll work on it when she has free time


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2010)

**

 
* - Please turn off sig before posting*

* - Please give me good stock to work with or your request will be rejected*

* - Wait 1-2 days for your request to be done [i got school and life to deal with also] if it isnt done witin 2 days send me a reminder vm*

* - Please always credit [ rep too if ya want ^^]*

* - Please give me a detailed info about what exactly you want , posts like " make me a set" without stock or info will be rejected*

* - Please dont spam in the shop and if you have any questions about the brushes i use and such or anything like that PM me*

* - Please wait atleast 24 hours before requesting another set after we already finished the one requested before*

*- PLEASE USE ALL OF THE TEMPLATE FOR REQUESTING OR YOUR REQUEST WILL BE REJECTED




equested : avi / sig / animated avi or sig / banner and so on

Size : the size you want

Stock : use spoiler tags and good stock

Effects : with or without

Border : what kind [ dotted , solid , round or etc. ] ->**Other : transed or not



- transparencies

- avi + sig

- only avi / only sig

- animated avi / sig [ not gif ]

- gif avi/sig

- banners





*
*Spoiler*: _ Avatars_ 












*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 













*Spoiler*: _Gif Avi/Sig`s_ 











*Spoiler*: _Animated sig/avi & transparencie_ 








~~~

from: 
to: 


​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Av.
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Effects: With.
Border: Rounded with a solid border over it.
Other: Not trans'd. No text. Do what'chu like.

Gratz on the shop re-opening.

Do what you want with it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Av.
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Effects: With.
> ...





_*hope ya like ~*_​


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2010)

Avy:
Size: 150X150
Border: Black & white solid
Text: Jack Swagger 
Other: I'd like a blue theme to all of it, as for adding styles/brushes, go crazy.
-------------------------
Animated Sig: 
size: 230px ? 131px
Time: 0:48-0:54
Border: same as the avy
Text: none
Other: none

Por favor y gracias!


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Velvet said:


> _*hope ya like ~*_​



thank you, tifa pek

will wear after christmas ~


----------



## Ender (Dec 19, 2010)

i see the shop is back  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2010)

ready for duty tifa 

and u used my set form SNP as one of your examples


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2010)

> i see the shop is back  :33



*yup* **



> ready for duty tifa
> 
> and u used my set form SNP as one of your examples



*heh yah i love that sig i made 

and when i have alot of work and cant handle it i`ll tell ya 
*


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm glad that this shop is back open.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2010)

Totitos said:


> Avy:
> Size: 150X150
> Border: Black & white solid
> Text: Jack Swagger
> ...



*alright papi i`ll try make it tomorow before school ~<3*


----------



## Totitos (Dec 20, 2010)

Whenever you feel comfortable to do it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2010)

*@ Totitos - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 23, 2010)

I just want the guy on the left half of the picture in it. and take out the words please. Senior sized.

Effects: Whatever you want to do hun. But please make it sexy.

Oh wait. Thats all you ever do.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 27, 2010)

Scarlet said:


> I just want the guy on the left half of the picture in it. and take out the words please. Senior sized.
> 
> Effects: Whatever you want to do hun. But please make it sexy.
> 
> Oh wait. Thats all you ever do.


*
Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you my Love.

You always do better than I expected.

Your shop should be the number one shop on the forum.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 27, 2010)

> Thank you my Love.
> 
> You always do better than I expected.
> 
> Your shop should be the number one shop on the forum.



*i think the stock was beautiful by itself so i didnt add any effects :33*


----------



## Beastly (Jan 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avvie: 
size:150x150
Border: Black solid




*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig: 
size:400x150
Text: "Why So Serious?"


----------



## Ender (Jan 8, 2011)

ummm...........is that avi pic intentionally blurry? XD


----------



## kidloco (Jan 9, 2011)

neeechan!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hi i mis you.. stop playing or much school... i need you..


ok another things.

let go bussines..

i need gif from ending number 10 my answer.. and number 14.. tried to fix it nicerly like if is one only video..(in parts claro..)

maybe you get the idea, maybe not, im tired already 

and only sakura i want to see 

like you see, i need a SAkura alone in my sign hehe 

thanks

i cant give stck becaue i lost everything.. or maybe but still can said i lost soo here the video to get a idea about ending number 14

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgZaiG-aap8&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

i sure you people know already the number 10 hehe


----------



## Beastly (Jan 9, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> ummm...........is that avi pic intentionally blurry? XD



is this better?


*Spoiler*: __ 



avvie stock:


----------



## Ender (Jan 9, 2011)

yesh  thanks


----------



## kidloco (Jan 10, 2011)

if cant do my request

can do that?



but only sakura i want hehe, and not that big.. something i can post there wihtout eraacing the ones i had.. oh yeah i forgot down my sign.. sorry


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2011)

*i will when i get my comp fixed ^^*


----------



## Ender (Jan 11, 2011)

I can do Beast's request if u want :33


----------



## SOLaris00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi!
I want a set...
Av 150x150
Sig  W:350 H 120.



Effects: With.
Border: solid border 
Text: Do what'chu like.

And with this pic, an Av 
150 x 150
with effects
Text: -


Gracías.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2011)

> I can do Beast's request if u want :33


 
*if you can take all requests that would be awesome *


----------



## Ender (Jan 11, 2011)

i can't do the animated ones  but the rest i got


----------



## kidloco (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks neechan and i see the thing i tried to post ws down now 

i can wait .. my movie maker is dead ...


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 15, 2011)

lol

I love this shop.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 16, 2011)

*ok im gettin comp back tomorow <3 so i`ll do all the requests*

* for for makin you wait*


----------



## kidloco (Jan 16, 2011)

that why i dont had presion in here, when one can, just can, i learn that in hard way


----------



## Ender (Jan 16, 2011)

im sry i couldn't do  i had a busy wkend


----------



## Meow (Jan 24, 2011)

Pickup :



Hope you get a better stock for the sig though.


----------



## SOLaris00 (Jan 25, 2011)

@Liquid:
Ah! Even with the bad stock, you did a nice av! Thank you and sorry about this!

@Velvet:
Oh, that gentleness!
Sorry, this is giving too much work, haha!
Well, I choose another theme:


I want a set...
Av 150x150
Sig: Do what you like
Effect: what you like

I'm afraid of choosing a bad stock again ... But I like that vintage style


----------



## Meow (Jan 25, 2011)

SOLaris said:


> @Liquid:
> Ah! Even with the bad stock, you did a nice av! Thank you and sorry about this!
> 
> @Velvet:
> ...



I got this. Will do it after I get back from school and dentist. 

And turn off your sig hun.


----------



## kidloco (Jan 25, 2011)

i can wait who still want do mines


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2011)

*can you post it again bro ?

i got the stuff for gif makin ^^
*


----------



## kidloco (Jan 25, 2011)

wel realyl i dont had the other ending but let me upload my asnwer ending number 10 in photobucket to you can had it

i think the ending was the 14, the one is like number 10 but is in the night and the beacu in the fair, let me search in youtube, sorry if cant give you, still dont had ask my baby to send me that ending 

and what i want about it? a mix of thet two like one, what part be, that up for you, i may use one for a week if is more of one 

let me upload my asnwer right now if you dont have it


----------



## Meow (Jan 26, 2011)

Pickup :


*Spoiler*: _SOLaris_ 











Since rep doesn't matter much to me, please credit your set to this shop when you use it. 

Hope you like it hun.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 26, 2011)

Open for buisiness?

I want an avi and sig
Stock: 

Size: Senior member sizes

Effects: Just something that you think would look cool for it.

For the Avatar, use the girl in the middle.


----------



## Meow (Jan 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

● Butō Renjin ----- Liquid Insanity​


----------



## Kaliope (Jan 26, 2011)

request here~
transparency 
stock: 
size: 550 (Width) x 400 (Height)
type: sig


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2011)

*^ i`ll take that one ^^*


----------



## Meow (Jan 26, 2011)

*Pickup :*


*Spoiler*: _Butō Renjin_ 



I hope you weren't expecting insane effects. That isn't really my forte. 





Don't forget to credit the shop! 




*housekeeping*
● Butō Renjin
● Kaliope ----- Velvet​


----------



## Kaliope (Jan 26, 2011)

Velvet said:


> *^ i`ll take that one ^^*



thankies :33


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2011)

Kaliope said:


> request here~
> transparency
> stock:
> size: 550 (Width) x 400 (Height)
> type: sig




*~*


*Spoiler*: __ 











_*P.S: edited the balloon`s end*_

​


----------



## Meow (Jan 26, 2011)

*housekeeping*

● Kaliope {sig, off, naooo :3} 

Request? ​


----------



## Kuro (Jan 26, 2011)

I trust the power of this bakery  Do a nice set with this:



You are free to do what you feel with it ;3
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meow (Jan 26, 2011)

*Pickup :*


*Spoiler*: _Kuro_ 










Credit the shop please. 




*housekeeping*

● Kuro

Request? ​


----------



## Kuro (Jan 27, 2011)

The first sig you made killed me, that's one of the sig styles I love the most <3
It's an awesome set. Will come back when I need another one


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 27, 2011)

Please Please Please help me out.



Anything you like I just want a cool Goblin set.


----------



## Meow (Jan 28, 2011)

*Pickup :*


*Spoiler*: _GeneralFuruichi_ 










And I am ashamed. ;_; Credit the shop though. 




*housekeeping*

● GeneralFuruichi
Request? ​


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2011)

General, sig off pls and nice work Liquid


----------



## Meow (Jan 28, 2011)

Like Ender says :

SIGS OFF PEOPLE.
People who ignore this rule, I will simply ignore your request. Velvet-chan might be kinder though. 

Thanks Ender. ​


----------



## Kuro (Jan 28, 2011)

Back again  Will keep the one you make this time for whenever I change my set.



Do your magic.  And thanks in advance.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 28, 2011)

Liquid Insanity said:


> *Pickup :*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _GeneralFuruichi_
> ...



You are so amazing thank you so much!!

Sorry about the sig trouble I took care of it.


----------



## Meow (Jan 28, 2011)

*housekeeping*

● Kuro ----- Liquid Insanity {I got you after breakfast. }
Request? ​


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2011)

Sry I cant be of help Suki  schools been crap busy


----------



## Meow (Jan 28, 2011)

*Pickup :*


*Spoiler*: _Kuro_ 








Credit the shop hunny.  
Note : I didn't understand the heart thing at the side, but I expect you to credit the artist if that was a signature. 





*housekeeping*

● Kuro 
Request? ​


----------



## Kuro (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks 
I doubt that was a signature. And it could be katakana..maybe.. arg, can't understand it either. Next time I'll check the pic has an understandable signature or no signature at all, just to make sure.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 29, 2011)

For Feb. 10th

Requested : Avi/Sig.

Size : 150 x 150,  550 x 400 sig.

Stock : 
 
Effects : Like .

Border : 

Either #5 or #6 for the borders

Other : Variations please?


----------



## Meow (Jan 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*

● Hollow'd Heart ------ Meow 
{will get yours done tomorrow, I'm tired today}

Request? ​


----------



## SOLaris00 (Jan 29, 2011)

@Meow
Kyaa...My set is so, so, so cute...Thank you!


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 29, 2011)

Edited my request Meow.


----------



## Meow (Jan 29, 2011)

SOLaris said:


> @Meow
> Kyaa...My set is so, so, so cute...Thank you!



You're welcome hun. But don't just credit me, credit the shop too. And turn off that sig! 

*Pickup :*


*Spoiler*: _ Hollow'd Heart_ 




Sorry, I wasn't very good with that sort of thing to begin with. ): I couldn't do border 6. Very sorry. *hangs head in shame*






If you're gonna use it, please credit. 




*housekeeping*

● Hollow'd Heart

Request? ​


----------



## Velvet (Jan 30, 2011)

*Meow is working so hard :33 ty for helping me so much with the requests my dear​**~ you`re an angel*​


----------



## Meow (Jan 30, 2011)

Velvet-chan, you make me cry. 
Request? 
​


----------



## Kuro (Feb 4, 2011)

Back again. 


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 






*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





Couldn't decide in between these too, you choose the one you like. 








Do your magic


----------



## Meow (Feb 4, 2011)

housekeeping 
-Kuro​
EDIT : I'll do the first one later, I is tired. 

*Pickup :*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuro (Feb 4, 2011)

So..pretty...I love it <3  Thank you so much, hahah, I'm becoming a frequent client here. 
I love the way you have made all my sets


----------



## Velvet (Feb 6, 2011)

*happy customers get cookies *


----------



## CaloricMoon (Mar 8, 2011)

ahhh good ole vel-chan and meow :3 i have a set request



Text: Feel My Power!

effects and border are all at your leasure, i just want you to crank out some of that quality work of yours ^^


----------



## Meow (Mar 9, 2011)

CaloricMoon said:


> ahhh good ole vel-chan and meow :3 i have a set request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want something different, let me know. 
Not forgetting credit. ;D

Pickup :

*Spoiler*: _CaloricMoon_


----------



## Shad0w 3lite (Mar 9, 2011)

*Avatar Request*

requested : avi

Size : avi-180x180

Stock : 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar-
-I would it to look like this...

...but would like it in this style, not as animated looking

-I also would like to have the lightning in his left hand




Effects : without

Border : solid

Other : not?

I am using this for a Facebook App's, Ninja Saga, forum. So if you would like to add your signature or anything to make notice that it is yours, I am fine with that.


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2011)

sry, max size for regular members is 125x125. unless u plan to use this elsewhere.


----------



## Shad0w 3lite (Mar 9, 2011)

*Avatar Size*



-Ender- said:


> sry, max size for regular members is 125x125. unless u plan to use this elsewhere.





Shad0w 3lite said:


> requested : avi
> 
> Size : avi-180x180
> 
> ...



Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2011)

lmao sry didnt see that XD


----------



## Shad0w 3lite (Mar 11, 2011)

*Request?*



Shad0w 3lite said:


> requested : avi
> 
> Size : avi-180x180
> 
> ...



Does any1 still work here?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2011)

*yah sorry just been very busy

anyway i kinda cant understand what you want for the avatar
*


----------



## Shad0w 3lite (Mar 11, 2011)

OK , sorry for the confusion. I would like a collaboration of the pictures. Almost like a freestyle avatar. I would like it in the stance of the 1st picture but in the style of the second, not so 3D-ish, and I would like a lightning ball in the left hand


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2011)

*o...kay...i guess i`ll try*


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 4, 2011)

hmmmm.....


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2011)

*yes Scarlet ? got a request ?  cause ya know i dont like spam*


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm just glad to see the shop is still active.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2011)

*hmmmmmmm alright :33 also sig off plz ty <3 no more spam !*


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I have a senior sized set please? Transed?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2011)

Scarlet said:


> Can I have a senior sized set please? Transed?





​


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you love!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2011)

*you`re welcome dear ~*


----------



## Oceania (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok I found the panel.....

I would like a ava: senior size please of the bottom panel

normal border.

umm Raki's Hair is blonde as for the rest I'll leave to u 



thanks!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Ok I found the panel.....
> 
> I would like a ava: senior size please of the bottom panel
> 
> ...



*just one thing :33 what are his eyes ?*


----------



## Oceania (Jun 9, 2011)

Velvet said:


> *just one thing :33 what are his eyes ?*



hmmmm, a light blue color.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> hmmmm, a light blue color.



* not perfect but i tried my best 


*​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

So, I see you also do colorings, right? 

If so, may I have a set from this: 



(But colored) for use on another forum? 

*Avy:* Colored version of the one with the eyepatch's face with all that's behind him transparant. So basically his face and a part of his shoulders in the avy (With a thin black border, please) *150x150*

*Signature:* A transparancy of the guy with the eyepatch, the BANG letters and the surrounding black flame-like looking things, with a thin black border please (the guy colored please)

So you dont actually have to color everything; just the guy with the eyepatch. (Plus the BANG letters, but they are fine as they are)

If possible, offcourse =)

Will rep and cred offcourse ^^


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2011)

* im not that good with the coloring of panels but imma try :33 will take 2-3 days >< if you dont mind *


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Velvet said:


> * im not that good with the coloring of panels but imma try :33 will take 2-3 days >< if you dont mind *



That's alright ^^

I'm looking forward to seeing the end product.

Just to make sure; do you fully understand what I'm asking for in the request? (As I was quite specific; just to avoid confusion. I'm not implying anything negative.)


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2011)

> That's alright ^^
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the end product.
> 
> Just to make sure; do you fully understand what I'm asking for in the  request? (As I was quite specific; just to avoid confusion. I'm not  implying anything negative.)



*alright :33

and yesh i understand what i need to color pek
*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Velvet said:


> *alright :33
> 
> and yesh i understand what i need to color pek
> *



Alright ^^

Again, cant wait to see what you create =D


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2011)

Requesting set. 



No specifications really, just make it look nice.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Requesting set.
> 
> 
> 
> No specifications really, just make it look nice.



I'll take this :33


----------



## G (Jun 11, 2011)

Senior set
borders whatever
effects whatever
stock


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Senior set
> borders whatever
> effects whatever
> stock



*the link doesnt work *


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2011)

^ what she said


----------



## G (Jun 11, 2011)

What about now


----------



## Velvet (Jun 12, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> What about now



*yeah i see it now

of wich girl you want avatar ?
*


----------



## G (Jun 12, 2011)

The one with the blue suit


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2011)

Beard


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Beard



Goddamn. 

You did an awesome job on it, Kagura. Thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 14, 2011)

V said:


> The one with the blue suit





​


----------



## Ender (Jun 14, 2011)

requested : avi / sig  - one for each stock 

Size : max height of 480 px. rest is senior size :33

Stock : 

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Effects : with

Border : solid

Other : transed


----------



## Velvet (Jun 14, 2011)

*alrighty :33 imma take it*


----------



## Oceania (Jun 15, 2011)

Can I make another request?


----------



## Ender (Jun 15, 2011)

YAY pek


----------



## Velvet (Jun 16, 2011)

> Can I make another request?



*yup :33 you can !*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2011)

i'll do enders


----------



## Oceania (Jun 17, 2011)

Alrighty...

I would like an ava.

size:150x150

border dotted

remember he is blonde and blue eyes.



can ya try and get most of Raki in the ava please. 
if u can add effects please do. many thanks!


----------



## Slayz (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, can you like turn  into a proper avatar by removing the background and the floaty thingy behind him? I want it to have a transparant background and nothing too fancy.

Also, I would like you to do the same thing with , but keep it on a sig size.

Much appreciated, hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2011)

*alrighty @.@ sorry for the delays with the sigs and stuff , been havin rough week so i`ll try get those done *


----------



## Ender (Jun 22, 2011)

just for clarification, u want the spirit thing to remain in the sig? or no?


----------



## Ender (Jun 22, 2011)

How do these look to you?

Lemme know.

Avas: 
*Spoiler*: __ 
















Sigs:
*Spoiler*: __ 

















remember to credit the shop and not me. me 2 if u want, idc.


----------



## Slayz (Jun 22, 2011)

Superb.

But perhaps you could make an avatar using the summoner's whole body?

Either summoner would look fantastic.

Good stuff man.


----------



## Ender (Jun 22, 2011)

doesn't look too good but there u go


----------



## Slayz (Jun 22, 2011)

Guess you're right 

Good work anyways! And thank you for bothering with my epic silly request


----------



## Ender (Jun 22, 2011)

no prob :33


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2011)

Transparency please, no need to resize. The things I want kept are: the Joker, the hat, the six playing cards floating in the background, the speech bubble (but with the words covered in white), and Bateman. And if you will take the time, can you place the flames from the fuse of the dynamite against the actual stick, since the fuse itself will not appear in a transparency.


----------



## Minko (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi! I would like to request a signature

Size : 550x400 px

Stock : 

Effects : I don't really know. Umm... if wanted to add effects you can but you don't have to. Sorry, I'm kinda new to this. 

Border : An ordinary rectangular border would be fine 

Other : Thank you so very much. I'm sorry for my newbieness, I don't really have much of an idea of what I'm talking about. Have fun making it. I will credit and rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

^ i'll do yours


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

since your a junior the sig had to be smaller


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2011)

*...i forgot i had requests >< hyah im sorry !!*


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't mean to spam twinny 
but I just got windows 7 and it included PS5 so you can teach me when I get back from vacation :33


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2011)

You guys enjoying your summer?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 7, 2011)

Legit.


----------



## S (Sep 7, 2011)

Set request,

Size : Senior

Stock :

Effects :It's up to you, 

Border :Again, it's up to you.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2011)

S said:


> Set request,
> 
> Size : Senior
> 
> ...



*i cant see the stock 
*


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2011)

Can you see the stock for my request? The one from three months ago.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Can you see the stock for my request? The one from three months ago.



* sorry Nae i been busy ! i`ll get on it...*


----------



## S (Sep 8, 2011)

Velvet said:


> *i cant see the stock
> *


Sorry, how it is now?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2011)

*@Nae -  sorry sorry sorry for the 3 month delay v.v; sorry if its not perfect >< had to use my tablet to clean it the best i can*



.•?*”˜ ƸӜƷ ˜”*?•. 

*@ S -  i hope it fits your taste *


*Spoiler*: __ 



* 

**
*


----------



## S (Sep 8, 2011)

^Nice, I like it.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2011)

* im glad !!! pek *


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, I see you also do colorings, right?
> 
> If so, may I have a set from this:
> 
> ...



Just a reminder.

It's ok if you decline, after all this time.

Would be cool if you could still make it, though =) 
(For use on another forum: will rep here, cred there)


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2011)

*yush ty for the reminder dear ^^ i`ll get on it*


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello Velvet! Keep up the Good work!


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this open?


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

